# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Ոչ լևոնականներ ու ոչ սերժականներ, միացե՛ք

## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժո՛ղ, մենք էլ ենք ուժ: Կարդացեք սա

Էս էլ հիմնական մտքի մեջբերում:




> Նախորդ գրածիս վերաբերյալ, xelgen մի առաջարկ արեց՝ հավաքվել Մատենադարանի մոտ նրացով, ով չի ընդունում ո՛չ Լեւոնին ո՛չ էլ Սերժին: Առաջարկը իմ կարծիքով լավն է, նրա շուրջ պետք է մտածել ու եթե անել, ապա հնարավորինս արագ: Այս բլոգը մեծ լսարանի վրա դուրս չի գալիս, դրա համար եթե այս գրառման վրա հղում տաք ձեզ մոտ, կարծում եմ պրոցեսսը կարելի է արագացնել:
> 
> Կա նաեւ երկրորդ առաջարկը: Քանի որ հիմա Ազատության հրապարակում հավաքվել է բավականին շատ մարդ, եւ ըստ իս, այդ մարդկանց մեջ կան նրանք, ովքեր ԼՏՊ՛ի եւ նրա կողքինների մասին մեղմ ասած լավ կարծիքի չեն, կարելի է նույնը անել Ազատության հրապարակում: Այսինքն հավաքվել այնտեղ, բայց այնպես անել, որ հստակ երեւա, որ Լեւոնի կողմնակից չենք: Ինչ-որ պարզ լոզունգներ «Լեւոնին դեմ, ժողովրդի հետ», կարելի է մտածել:
> 
> Այնպես որ, առաջարկում եմ մտածել, երկու առաջարկն էլ իրարից լրիվ առանձին են, կարելի է անել միայն մեկը, կարելի է երկուսը, կարելի է անել առաջինը, եթե լինի համաձայնություն միանգամից գնալ Ազատության հրապարակ:
> 
> edit Մատենադարանը միայն տարբերակ է, կարծում եմ եթե առաջինն անենք լինելու ենք քիչ եւ արժե ավելի բաց տեղ ընտրել:

----------


## Amaru

իսկ ես ձայնազուրկ անչափահաս եմ, բայց ձեր հետ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Armenoid

:Smile: ԵՍ ԵԼ ԵՄ  ձԵՐ ՀԵՏ :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եթե կարող եք, իմ ստորագրության վերջին տողերը դուք էլ դրեք. ինչքան շատ մարդ իմանա, էնքան լավ:

----------


## Armenoid

խոսքի սարքել պլակատներ մի կոխմում սերզը վրեն խաչ քասած մյուս կոխմը լևոնը խաչ քասած

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> խոսքի սարքել պլակատներ մի կոխմում սերզը վրեն խաչ քասած մյուս կոխմը լևոնը խաչ քասած


Կխնդրեի առաջարկներդ livejournal-ում գրես, քանզի մտքի հեղինակը, չնայած ֆորումի անդամ է, բայց վաղուց չեմ տեսել: Ուղղակի երկու տարբեր տեղերում քննարկումներն ավելի դժվար են: Թող սա մնա որպես ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուր, կարևոր բաներն այստեղ կմեջբերենք

----------


## Amaru

առանց ագրեսսիայի, լա՞վ…  :Smile:

----------


## Armenoid

երևի մի 5000-7000 հավաքվի ետե մի 5 որից անենք

:)ես լավ չեմ գրում որովհետև տրանսլիտից եմ ոգտվում:)

----------


## Lapterik

Ես էլ ո'չ սերժական եմ, ո'չ էլ լևոնական:
Տեսնես էն լևոնականները, որոնք  գնում են  լևոնի հետևից ու լևոնական չեն, բայց քանի որ ինքնա կազմակերպել էս ամեն ինչը, դրա համար են միացել իրան, կմիանան էս թեմային, թե՞...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հինգ օրն ուշ կլինի: Եթե լավ տարածենք, երկու օրում էլ էդքան կհավաքվի:

----------


## Armenoid

> Հինգ օրն ուշ կլինի: Եթե լավ տարածենք, երկու օրում էլ էդքան կհավաքվի:


դե ես արդեն մի ֆորումում գրեցի հեսա   day.az  ում գրեմ 65 հայ կա :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես ոչ Սերժին եմ ընդունում, ոչ էլ Լևոնին։ Ձեր ձեռնարկած շարժումը առողջ մտածելակերպի նշան եմ համարում, բայց մի կարևոր գործոն կա... Նման շարժումը, կարծում եմ, բացի ինչ–որ մեկի կամ մի քանիսի *դեմ* լինելուց, պետք է նախ և առաջ ինչ–որ մեկի կողմ լինի։ Այդ առումով արժե հստակեցնել. եթե Լևոնին ու Սերժին դեմ ենք, ապա ու՞մ ենք կողմ, մեր պայքարով ինչի՞ ենք ձգտում հասնել։ Ո՞րն է վերջնական նպատակը։ Հակառակ դեպքում կստացվի, որ պայքարում ենք ինչ–որ անորոշության համար։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իհարկե, շարժումը սկսողն ինքն ավելի լավ գիտի, բայց տվյալ դեպքում կարծում եմ, որ ում կողմ լինելու մասին խոսելն անիմաստ է, քանզի այս մարդկանց մեջ մտնում են Վազգենի, Վահանի համակիրները, ինչպես նաև նրանք, ովքեր ոչ մեկին չեն համակրում:

----------


## Fedayi

Շատ լավ միտք է, ես երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ:
Որոշեք` երբ, որտեղ:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Իհարկե, շարժումը սկսողն ինքն ավելի լավ գիտի, բայց տվյալ դեպքում կարծում եմ, որ ում կողմ լինելու մասին խոսելն անիմաստ է, քանզի այս մարդկանց մեջ մտնում են Վազգենի, Վահանի համակիրները, ինչպես նաև նրանք, ովքեր ոչ մեկին չեն համակրում:


Բա էդ դեպքում պահանջը ո՞րն է՝ նոր ընտրություննե՞ր... իմ կարծիքով պատկերը չի փոխվի, ինչքան էլ ընտրեն, կռիվը գնալու է էս երկու թեկնածուների միջև... բայց ամեն դեպքում եթե էդպիսի պահանջ կա, մի կարևոր կետ է պետք նշել՝ նոր ընտրությունները լինեն ապրիլի 12-ից ոչ շուտ!!!  :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես չգիտեմ, թե պահանջն ինչ կլինի: Բոլոր դեպքերում, առաջարկը livejournal-ում գրեցի: Ու չգիտեմ, թե ինչ արդյունքի կհասնենք: Բայց տվյալ դեպքում կոնկրետ ինձ համար արդյունքի հասնելը չէ, այլ ցույց տալը, որ մենք գոյություն ունենք: Արդյունքի չենք կարող հասնել, որովհետև մի կողմից Սերժն է, մյուս կողմից լևոնն իր գեներալներով:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իհարկե, շարժումը սկսողն ինքն ավելի լավ գիտի, բայց տվյալ դեպքում կարծում եմ, որ ում կողմ լինելու մասին խոսելն անիմաստ է, քանզի այս մարդկանց մեջ մտնում են Վազգենի, Վահանի համակիրները, ինչպես նաև նրանք, ովքեր ոչ մեկին չեն համակրում:


Կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտ կլիներ, եթե շարժումն սկսողը պատասխաներ այս հարցերին.



> եթե Լևոնին ու Սերժին դեմ ենք, ապա ու՞մ ենք կողմ, մեր պայքարով ինչի՞ ենք ձգտում հասնել։ Ո՞րն է վերջնական նպատակը։


Որովհետև ուղղակի հակառակվելու համար պայքարելու գաղափարն ինձ այնքան էլ խելքին մոտ չի թվում...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որովհետև ուղղակի հակառակվելու համար պայքարելու գաղափարն ինձ այնքան էլ խելքին մոտ չի թվում...


Դե հա, էդքանն ինձ էլ խելքին մոտ չի թվում: Դրա համար առաջարկը գրեցի սկզբնաղբյուրում: Ուղղակի հակառակվելով մենք լևոնից ոչնչով չենք տարբերվի. նա էլ է ուղղակի հակառակվելու համար հայտնվել:

----------


## Armenoid

> Դե հա, էդքանն ինձ էլ խելքին մոտ չի թվում: Դրա համար առաջարկը գրեցի սկզբնաղբյուրում: Ուղղակի հակառակվելով մենք լևոնից ոչնչով չենք տարբերվի. նա էլ է ուղղակի հակառակվելու համար հայտնվել:


դե պարզե ելի ՎԱԶԳԵՆ ՄԱՆՈւԿՅԱՆ կարելի ա իրա  հետ ել խոսալ կարողա գա ելույթ ունենա??????

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դե պարզե ելի ՎԱԶԳԵՆ ՄԱՆՈւԿՅԱՆ կարելի ա իրա հետ ել խոսալ կարողա գա ելույթ ունենա??????


Չէ՛, ինչքան էլ ես նրա կողմնակիցը լինեմ, գիտեմ, որ եթե միայն նրան կողմ համախբվենք, բաժան-բաժան կլինենք, քիչ մարդ կմնա: Իսկ իմ նշած երեք խմբերն արդեն ուժ են:

Ավելացվել է 33 վայրկյան անց
Ինչ վերաբերում է ելույթին, ապա կարող ենք Վազգենին էլ խնդրել, Վահանին էլ, ուրիշների էլ, եթե ցանկանան:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> դե պարզե ելի ՎԱԶԳԵՆ ՄԱՆՈւԿՅԱՆ կարելի ա իրա  հետ ել խոսալ կարողա գա ելույթ ունենա??????


չեմ սիրում, երբ մարդիկ բողոք են ունենում, բայց սպասում են, որ գան իրենց խնդրեն հանրությանը հայտնել բողոքը  :Sad:  (չէ, Բյուր ջան, կարդացել եմ հայտարարությունը, բայց խոսքը դրա մասին չէ)։
ուրիշ բան, եթե ինքը նախաձեռնողը լինի, թե չէ էսպես ճիշտ չի լինի... 
Ուֆ!
Նոր մարդ չկա՞ էս քաղաքական ասպարեզում... էս լավ ջահելությունից խելոք մեկը թող դուրս գա, էլի, երկիրը հոգնեց նույն անուններից!!!

Հ.Գ. պատկերացնում եմ, որ մի 30 տարի հետո ինչ–որ դժբախտ մանկիկներ մի կերպ կսովորեն "21-րդ դարասկզբի հայոց պատմությունն" ու կզարմանան՝ էս խաղ ե՞ն խաղում Լևոն–Վազգեն–Ռոբերտ–Լևոն–Վազգեն...  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ուրիշ բան, եթե ինքը նախաձեռնողը լինի, թե չէ էսպես ճիշտ չի լինի...


Չէ՛, ես կարծում եմ, որ սա ամենաճիշտն է: *Ոչ թե երիտասարդությունը պետք է գնա քաղաքական ուժերի հետևից, այլ քաղաքական ուժերը՝ երիտասարդության* (Վ. Մանուկյան):

----------


## voter

> Կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտ կլիներ, եթե շարժումն սկսողը պատասխաներ այս հարցերին.
> 
> Որովհետև ուղղակի հակառակվելու համար պայքարելու գաղափարն ինձ այնքան էլ խելքին մոտ չի թվում...


Փորձեմ խառնվել – պառլամենտական պետություն պահանջելը կարող է մնայուն ու անկախ այս ընտրությունների արդյունքից լինի։

Շարժումը ու պահանջը չպիտի լինի այնպիսին, որ մեկ գրչի հարվածով ու որոշմամբ, օրինակ ՍԴն ասի նոր ընտրություններ չեն լինելու ու շարժման մասնակիցները հիասթափվեն նպատակին չհասնելու պատճառով։

ՄԵԶ ԿՈՒՌՔ, ՊԱՊԱ, ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀ ՊԵՏՔ ՉԻ...

Մեր երկրում մենք էնք տերը։

Ընտրելու իրավունքը ժողովրդինն է։

Պառլամենտական պետության պահանջով կարելի է բոլոր և դաշնակցական և աժմական և օրինաց և ժառանգության կուսակցություններին ու միւուցե և ռամկավարներին գայթակղել շարժում սկսել։

Դա միակ շանսն է մեծացնել կուսակցությունների արժեքը քաքաքական դաշտը ձևավորելու...

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Պառլամենտական պետության պահանջով կարելի է բոլոր և դաշնակցական և աժմական և օրինաց և ժառանգության կուսակցություններին ու միւուցե և ռամկավարներին գայթակղել շարժում սկսել։


 :Smile:  Ես հենց նոր էդ գրեցի Journal–ում, բայց հենց post անելու ժամանակ ի–նետը գմփաց... չգիտեմ էլ տեղադրվե՞ց, թե՞ չէ...համառորեն չի բացում էդ էջը...
գուցե է՞դ է միակ ելքը... 
Բայց դե մեր պառլամե՞նտն էսօր ով է՝ ՀՀԿ, ԲՀԿ, դաշնակներ, մի պուճուր Ժառանգություն...  :Sad:  ...

----------


## Anul

Հոգով ու սրտով ձեզ հետ եմ   :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Guetta

> Բայց դե մեր պառլամե՞նտն էսօր ով է՝ ՀՀԿ, ԲՀԿ, դաշնակներ, մի պուճուր Ժառանգություն...  ...


Ի դեպ, Ձնծաղիկ ջան, չարժե ժառանգության քիչ տեղերի համար տխրել... 
Էտ իրանց համար ծով-ծովա:

----------


## REAL_ist

ծիծաղելիա ետ պառլամետնական հանրապետությունը, մեր կիսանախագահական/կիսապառլամենտականը քիչ ժողովրդավարական չի, ուղղակի զգացել են որ սրանից գլուխ չեն հանում ուզումա Վազգենը միատ էլ մյուսը փորձի, կարողա վերջում էլ միատ սահմանադրական միապետություն էլ փորձենք? :LOL: 
ասեմ որ նորմալ նախագահական թե պառլամենտական հանրապետություն սարքելը հավասարապես դժվար գործա

----------


## Սամվել

Իրականում առաջարկը իրոք լավն է ու տեղին, *սակայն*

Արդյոք դուք և առհասարակ շարժման կազմակերպիչները մտածում են որ առանց ռեալ *Ուժի* հնարավոր է կերակրատաշտը խլել կատաղած և անկուշտ շան դիմացից...
/Ուղակի փոխբերություն էր/
Կամ մեկ ուրիշի որ գուցե վերափոխվել է իսկ գուցե ինքն էլ է ուզում այդ կերակրատաշտից օգտվել...

Նրանք երկուսն էլ բավականին վտանգավոր են...

Հատկապես առաջինը որը բացի անօրեն ավազային խմբերից նաև ունի ԱԱ և ՆԳ իր խաղաթղթերում որոնց շնորհիվ կարող է մի քանի 100ից ավել մարդկանց վնասազերծել...

Ամեն դեպքում թեմայից գուցե և շեղվում եմ, բայց իմ կարծիքով դրանով է բացատրվում Լևոնի կողքը կանգնած կասկածելի հեղինակությամբ մարդկանց ներկայությունը, որոնք գուցե ինչոր չափ/բավականին մեծ/ գցում են Լևոնի հեղինակությունը ու վարկանիշը սակայն իրենցից ներկայացնում են վերոհիշյալ ուժը...
*
Առանց Ծանր հրետանու պատերազմ չես հաղթի. . .*

Խնդրում եմ պատասխանել հարցից, արդյոք ձեր շարժման մեջ կա ռեալ ուժ որը գոնե անձեռնամխելի կպահի շարժման ակտիվիստներին բանտերում փտելուց, ԱԱի նկուղներում ոսկորների փշրոցը լսելուց, կամ ավելի վատ բաներից.../մահա բանա/

----------


## Dragon

Ոչ Լեվոնի կոմն եմ, ոչ էլ Սերժի, ոչ մի անձի կոմն էլ չեմ, այլ գաղափարի՝ *ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ*, ով պայքարում է այդ գաղափարի համար՝ նրա համախոհը:

----------


## _DEATH_

Ո՛չ լևոն, ո՛չ սերժ, *այո արդարություն, այո Վահան:*

----------


## Anul

ուղղակի ցավալին այն է, որ մեզանից շատերը պնդում են, որ իբրև թե իրանք էլ ոչ մի կոնկրետ անձի կողմնակից չեն, այլ արդարության կողմն են , ու գնացել, այդ արդարությունը Լևոնի նմանի մեջ են գտել  :Sad:  եթե Լևոնն է ձեր արդարությունը, էլ ինչ իմաստ կա ընդհանրապես ձեզ հետ արդարության մասին խոսել  :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ո՛չ լևոն, ո՛չ սերժ, *այո արդարություն, այո Վահան:*


Վահանն էլ փրկություն չի... չեմ կարծում որ նա ինչոր բան կարող է անել այսօրվա համակարգի դեմ... հաշվի առնելով նրա բարեկամական կապերը



> ուղղակի ցավալին այն է, որ մեզանից շատերը պնդում են, որ իբրև թե իրանք էլ ոչ մի կոնկրետ անձի կողմնակից չեն, այլ արդարության կողմն են , ու գնացել, այդ արդարությունը Լևոնի նմանի մեջ են գտել  եթե Լևոնն է ձեր արդարությունը, էլ ինչ իմաստ կա ընդհանրապես ձեզ հետ արդարության մասին խոսել


Ուղակի ժողովուրդը կանգնել է նրա կողքին միայն նրա համար որ նա դեմ է սրանց ... և միայն նա է պայքարում...

Համենայն դեպս ես էլի նրանց 2ի կոմն էլ չեմ/եթե իհարկե ինձ էր ուղղված/ Բայց դե . . .

----------


## Anul

> Ուղակի ժողովուրդը կանգնել է նրա կողքին միայն նրա համար որ նա դեմ է սրանց ... և միայն նա է պայքարում...
> 
> Համենայն դեպս ես էլի նրանց 2ի կոմն էլ չեմ/եթե իհարկե ինձ էր ուղղված/ Բայց դե . ..


է հետո??/եթե հիմա ամեն մի ..... գա ու հիմիկվանների դեմ կանգնի, կգնաք ու նրա կողքին կկանգնեք?  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok: 
մենակ չասեք, որ սրանք լավը կլինեն, բլա բլա բլաաաաաա, խնդրուուում եմ, եկեք վերջ տանք էտ անիմաստ ցինիկությանը

----------


## Ra$Ta

Սպանեցիք :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  , այս թեման ընդհանրապես պետքեր բացել Զվարճալի բաժնում , ավատարը վերցնում եք Լևոնականներինը ու վրան խաչ եք քաշում , բա ինչու  հակասերժական մի բան չկա , հա վայ կներեք ձեր ստորագրությունը  :LOL:  , տուն տունիկ ենք խաղում , դզեց եսել եմ ձեր հետ  :LOL:  : Մենք մեր դեմ ինչ որ նպատակ ենք դրել , իսկ դուք ինչ հույս ունեք  :Think:  չէ լուրջ ինչնա ձեր նպատակը  :Think: : Ես չեմ ուզում ինչ որ մեկին վիրավորել , բայց այս ձեր խաղը լրիվ երեխայականա  :LOL:  :Yerexa:  : Ես պատկերացնում եմ դուք ազատության հրապարակում «Լեւոնին դեմ, ժողովրդի հետ» լոզունգով , սպանումա հումորի զգացումը   :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> է հետո??/եթե հիմա ամեն մի ..... գա ու հիմիկվանների դեմ կանգնի, կգնաք ու նրա կողքին կկանգնեք? 
> մենակ չասեք, որ սրանք լավը կլինեն, բլա բլա բլաաաաաա, խնդրուուում եմ, եկեք վերջ տանք էտ անիմաստ ցինիկությանը


Հենց տենց էլ կասեմ... Անուլ ջան...

Ցանկացած մեկը ով սրանցից ազատվելու ու երկրին տեր կանգնելու իրական առաջարկ կանի կստանա ժողովրդի աջակցությունը, համոզված եղիր . . . 

եթե նույնիսկ Լևոննա ստացել դու պատկերացրու որ նրա տեղը մեկուրիշը լիներ... :Xeloq: 

Այլ հարց է արդյոք նա կարող էր իրական տեր լինել այդ ժողովրդին և իվիճակի կլիներ պայքարել այս ստրկատիրականաազավակախմբային/նոր բառա :LOL: / համակարգի դեմ... :Think:

----------


## Anul

երեխան հենց նա է, որ տանը պապաներն ու մամաներն ինչ ասում են, իրանց համար մենակ դա է ճիշտը. բնական է, ձեզ մեղադրող չկա  :Wink:

----------


## Ra$Ta

> երեխան հենց նա է, որ տանը պապաներն ու մամաներն ինչ ասում են, իրանց համար մենակ դա է ճիշտը. բնական է, ձեզ մեղադրող չկա


 :LOL: հա բա ոնց իմ ասածնել հենց էտա :LOL:  : Լավ էլ չխորանամ , որտև ինչել գչեմ պետքա ջնջվի  :LOL:  , խոսացեք , քննարկեք , սրտները հանգստացրեք ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի դուք տանը նստեք մենք ձեր համարելենք պայքարում

----------


## Anul

> հա բա ոնց իմ ասածնել հենց էտա



դե դու ինձ հասկացար, նենց որ smail-իկդ բնական է, որ դա էլ պետք է լիներ  :Wink:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Վահանն էլ փրկություն չի... չեմ կարծում որ նա ինչոր բան կարող է անել այսօրվա համակարգի դեմ... հաշվի առնելով նրա բարեկամական կապերը


Եթե տենցա, ով դառնա մեր երկրի նախագահը, եթե ոչ սերժ, ոչ լևոն, մնացածի մեջ ինչ որ ավելի արդար մարդ կա՞՞  :Bad: 
Մի հատ էլ տարբերակ կա գլադիատորին ճարեք, սաղին սպանի, իշխանությունը տա ժողովրդի ձեռքը ու առաջին անգամ Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարություն  :LOL:

----------


## Anul

> հա բա ոնց իմ ասածնել հենց էտա : Լավ էլ չխորանամ , որտև ինչել գչեմ պետքա ջնջվի  , խոսացեք , քննարկեք , սրտները հանգստացրեք ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի դուք տանը նստեք մենք ձեր համարելենք պայքարում


խնդրում եմ մեր համար մի պայքարեք հանուն ինչ-որ տականքների իշխանության, անպատիժ անբարոյականների հետդարձի, լկտիության ու անմակարդակության, շենքի դիմաց սեղանիկի վրա դրված ծամոնի ու պեչենու... գոհ ենք...եթե դուք իրենց կուտը սուս-փուս կերել եք, Աստծու սիրո, մեզ մեջ մի գցեք  :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Եթե տենցա, ով դառնա մեր երկրի նախագահը, եթե ոչ սերժ, ոչ լևոն, մնացածի մեջ ինչ որ ավելի արդար մարդ կա՞՞


հա ոնց չկա աստվածային ծագում ունեցող Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, որը այնքան վեհ անձնավորություն է որ ժողովուրդը պետքա գնա իրան խնդրի որ գա առաջնորդ դառնա…… :Bad:

----------


## Ra$Ta

> խնդրում եմ մեր համար մի պայքարեք հանուն ինչ-որ տականքների իշխանության, անպատիժ անբարոյականների հետդարձի, լկտիության ու անմակարդակության, շենքի դիմաց սեղանիկի վրա դրված ծամոնի ու պեչենու... գոհ ենք...եթե դուք իրենց կուտը սուս-փուս կերել եք, Աստծու սիրո, մեզ մեջ մի գցեք


Լավ բա ինչ եք առաջարկում , ես ուզում եմ իմանալ որնա ձեր նպատակը , մենակ դա ասեք ու թեման մի փոխեք : Ան ջան այ սենց ակտիվ հակալևոնական ես , դե մի հատ ասա իսկ ինչնա քո ուզածը , որ ելքնա քո սրտով  :Think:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Էս թեմայում "մտքերս են կարդում"  :LOL: 
Մոտենում էի համակրգչին, որ գրեի էն, ինչ գրեց Սամվելը... եթե ՈՒԺ չլինի, ով ներկայացնի ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐը, էս ամենը կվերածվի սովորական ազատա–արադությունատենչ երիտասարդական շարժման... էդպիսի բաներ մեզ մոտ կան  :Wink:  էդ կոնտեքստում ուղղակի կարելի է էսօրվա տարբեր երևույթների դեմ առանձին ակցիաներ անել՝ հեռուստատեսության, համատարած ստի ու ատելության ու լիքը տենց բաների... էդպիսի ակցիներին շատերը կմիանան, մանավանդ եթե ինքը ստանա հասարակական–քաղաքացիական կոմնորոշում, էլ ոչ լևոնականները, ոչ էլ մյուսները մեջը վտանգ չեն տեսնի... բայց էլի եմ ասում, նման շարժումներ արդեն կան, ուղղակի հիմա պասիվացել են...
իսկ  զուտ քաղաքական գաղափարախոսությունն առաջ տանելու համար միանշանակ լիդեր է պետք, ով արդեն որոշակի վարկանիշ ու համախոհներ ունի... թե չէ այսօր ի հայտ եկած լիդերը, որքան էլ որ Խելացի ու Արդար լինի, մեկ է շատ պիտի աշխատի, որ կարողանա վստահություն ձեռք բերել ու շուրջը մարդ հավաքել... 
Չգիտեմ, Բյուր, դու պատկերացնում ե՞ս առանց լիդերի երիտասարդների խումբ, ով դեռ չգիտի ինչ է ուզում ունենալ, բայց ամբողջ ուժով կպած է որոշ քաղաքական դեմքերի ասպարեզից հեռացնելու գործին... չի լինում  :Nea:

----------


## Anul

Ան ջան  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  իբրև չգիտես, որ հաստատ այս կլանի դիմաց ինչ էլ ասես, մեկա էն Մումիա ֆիլմի նման զոմբիացաց (Inhoteep-inhoteep  :LOL: )Լևևևոոոն-Լևոոոն ասելով իրենց, ներեցեք, էշն են(հեչ էլ ներեցեք չէր, ինքն էր  :LOL: ) քշելու, նենց -որ հաստատ իմաստ չունի  :Wink:

----------


## _DEATH_

> հա ոնց չկա աստվածային ծագում ունեցող Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, որը այնքան վեհ անձնավորություն է որ ժողովուրդը պետքա գնա իրան խնդրի որ գա առաջնորդ դառնա……


Let's get ready to ruuumbllle!!

*Երկիրը տենց էլ երկիր չդառավ:*  :Bad:

----------


## Ra$Ta

> Ան ջան


Լավ էլ ես ասելու բան չունեմ սկի ինքներտ չգիտեք ինչեք ուզում , իզուր մեր գլուխնեք ցավացնում :

----------


## Anul

> Լավ էլ ես ասելու բան չունեմ սկի ինքներտ չգիտեք ինչեք ուզում , իզուր մեր գլուխնեք ցավացնում :


հլը մեկը ձեզ հարցնող լինի, տո դուուուոք ինչ եք ուզում էէէէ?  Լևոնի նման շակալին, իրա էտ տգետների հավաքածույով բերեք մեր գլխին??? մենակ չասեք, որ յանիիիմ, արդարության համար եք պայքարում, որ նորից ընտրություններ լինեն, իշխանությունը հիմիկվա տեղը զիջի: ում պիտի զիջի? Լևոնին? բնական է, որ դա էլ ենթադրվում է: Նենց որ էլ մի կանգնեք ասեք, թե Լևոնի համար չեք պայքարում, այլ  յանիմ արդարության

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ի դեպ, ուզում էի նշել... ձեր ..ավելի ճիշտ մեր ավատարները ժխտելու նշանով չեն  :Smile:  Ժխտելու նշանը խաչն է, ոչ թե ձեր նկարած աստղիկը  :Smile:

----------


## Ra$Ta

> հլը մեկը ձեզ հարցնող լինի, տո դուուուոք ինչ եք ուզում էէէէ?  Լևոնի նման շակալին, իրա էտ տգետների հավաքածույով բերեք մեր գլխին??? մենակ չասեք, որ յանիիիմ, արդարության համար եք պայքարում, որ նորից ընտրություններ լինեն, իշխանությունը հիմիկվա տեղը զիջի: ում պիտի զիջի? Լևոնին? բնական է, որ դա էլ ենթադրվում է: Նենց որ էլ մի կանգնեք ասեք, թե Լևոնի համար չեք պայքարում, այլ  յանիմ արդարության


Ես հաստատ գիտեմ ինչեմ ուզում ու մտադրություն չունեմ ձեր թեմայում դրա մասին գրել , իսկ էն որ դուք նպատակ չունեք էտ հաստատ  :LOL: :

----------


## Anul

սաղ էլ գիտեն, թե դուք ինչ եք ուզում, վերադարձնել այն իշխանությունը, որ հենց ձեզ է ձեռք տալիս, միաաաաաաաայն ձեզ ու ձեր կողմնակիցներին: Նենց որ բնական է ամեն ինչ  :Wink:  ուղղակի ցավն այն է, որ այդ ամեն ինչն ընդամենը պատրանք է, փուչ, ու երբ դա զգաք, արդեն շաաաատ ուշ կլինի:

Ավելացվել է 42 վայրկյան անց
ու մեկ էլ այդ անիմաստ ծիծաղը չեմ հասկանում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Dragon

> ուղղակի ցավալին այն է, որ մեզանից շատերը պնդում են, որ իբրև թե իրանք էլ ոչ մի կոնկրետ անձի կողմնակից չեն, այլ արդարության կողմն են , ու գնացել, այդ արդարությունը Լևոնի նմանի մեջ են գտել  եթե Լևոնն է ձեր արդարությունը, էլ ինչ իմաստ կա ընդհանրապես ձեզ հետ արդարության մասին խոսել


Կարելի է իմանալ դուք ինչպես եվ հատկապես ում մեջ եք տեսնում այդ արդարությունը:
Կարծես թե մեր իրականությունում 3 բեվեռ կա: 1-ին անձամբ Սերժի/իշախավորներ, կախյալներ/ կամ գոնե ներկա վիճակի կայունության/մարդիկ ովքեր համակերպվել են հայ իրականությանը/կողմնակիցներ, 2-րդը անձամբ Լեվոնի/մեծամսամբ ՀՀՇ ականներ եվ նախկին իշխանավորներ/ կամ ներկաներից ազատվելու ու փոփոխության/ներկաներից զզված մարդիկ/կողմնակիցներ, 3-րդ ընդհանրապես անտարբեր՝ իրենց գործերով զբաղված մարդիկ կամ իրենց թեկնածուն կորցրած ու արդարությունը միայն նրա հետ կապած մարդիկ:
3-րդ բեվեռը կարծես թե պայքարելու բան չունի ու հստակ մնում է 2 բեվեռ ու 2 թեկնածու
1-ին Սերժ Սարգսյան
2-րդ Լեվոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան
Այս է ընտրությունը ուզես թե չուզես, էսպես է ստացվել: Կամ պիտի լրիվ անտարբերությամբ քաշվել մի կողմ եվ սպասել թե վերջում ինչ կստացվի, կամ լինել մեկին կողմանկից. այ  էստեղ է հարցը հանուն ինչի, անձի, գաղափարի, թե....
Համաձայն եմ բացառենք երկուսին էլ, բայց այսօր այլ ուժ չկա:  

հ.գ.Այլընտրանք չկա: Այս պարապը լցվեց նրա պատճառով, որ ոչ ոք մինչեվ վերջ չպայքարեց...
Զավեշտ է մի բան, որ այս իշխանությունը այնպես արեց, որ ժողովրդի մի մասը, ով նակինում գոռում էր «Լեվոն հեռացիր» ու բերեց այս իշխանությանը, հիմա կանչում է Լեվոնին ու հեռացնում նրանց, ովքեր իրեն ազատեցին Լեվոնից, բայց իրականում չդարձան փրկիչ: Ենթադրությունը թողնում եմ ձեզ:

----------


## Ra$Ta

> սաղ էլ գիտեն, թե դուք ինչ եք ուզում, վերադարձնել այն իշխանությունը, որ հենց ձեզ է ձեռք տալիս, միաաաաաաաայն ձեզ ու ձեր կողմնակիցներին: Նենց որ բնական է ամեն ինչ  ուղղակի ցավն այն է, որ այդ ամեն ինչն ընդամենը պատրանք է, փուչ, ու երբ դա զգաք, արդեն շաաաատ ուշ կլինի:


Այս թեման ինչքան հասկացա ձեր շարժման մասինա , ես գտնում եմ այստեղ չարժի խորանալ մեր նպատակների մեջ , պարզա դուք ձեր շարժման մեջ խոսալու բան չունեք դրա համար ձեր թեմայում մեր մասինեք խոսում  :LOL:

----------


## Anul

այ հենց ամբողջ ցավն այն է, որ արդեն մենք ու դուք ենք  :Sad:  ու չկա էլ մեր այնքան սիրելի ՄԵՆՔ-ը:  :Sad:  ես մի բան կասեմ: ՈՒղղակի մի ասեք, որ պայքարում եք հանուն հայ ժողովրդի բարորության, հանուն արդարության, հանուն միասնության, դուք պայքարում եք միայն Լևոնի համար, ձեր անձնական պատճառներով. դա ձեր ընտրությունն է, մենակ թե մի ստեք  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
ուզում եք ասել, որ միայն Օպերայում հավաքված այդ ամբոխով սահմանափակվում է մեր ժողովուրդն ու իր գաղափարները? :Shok:  :Shok:

----------


## Ra$Ta

> այ հենց ամբողջ ցավն այն է, որ արդեն մենք ու դուք ենք  ու չկա էլ մեր այնքան սիրելի ՄԵՆՔ-ը:


Այս պահին իմ  համար միակ ցավոտ բանը որ չկա էն հին ՄԵՆՔը այլ կա լռություն ու վերջ , իսկ դա ավլի ցավոտ է : Իսկ այս խաղը դուք սկսեցիք  :Sad:  :

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մի ուրիշ ցավ էլ կա  :Smile:  Որ ոչ լեւոնականները, ոչ մենք՝ ռեալ, էս պահաին հնարավոր արդարության համար պայքարողներս, ոչ դուք, որ չգիտես ինչու ձեզ բաժանեցիք,  ոչ էլ ցանկացած այլ մեկը իրականում պատկերացում անգամ չունի, թե ՈՐՔԱՆ վատ է լինելու առաջիկա 10-ամյակը, եթե Սերժը դառնա նախագահ: 

Այ դա է իսկական ցավը:

----------


## Dragon

> հա ոնց չկա աստվածային ծագում ունեցող Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, որը այնքան վեհ անձնավորություն է որ ժողովուրդը պետքա գնա իրան խնդրի որ գա առաջնորդ դառնա……


Վազգեն Մանուկյանի ժամանակը անցավ: 1996-ին ժողովուրդը գնաց իր ետեվից/ի դեպ հենց իր համար ոչ թե ներկաների դեմ/, մինչդեռ նա չկարողացավ հասնել նպատակին ու հուսախաբ արեց իր ընտրազանգվածին: Որ խելացի է էդ հաստատ, բայց որ թույլ է էդ էլ հաստատ:

----------


## Grieg

ես պատրաստ եմ միանալ, եթե չլինի լիդեռ ոչինչ կարևորը միտքը լինի գաղափարներ լինեն որոնք կբարելավեն երկրի վիճակը .. մի խոսքով առաջարկում եմ այս թեման տարածել բոլոր ֆորումներով և նայեվ հայտարարություներ տարածել:Միանանք  ընդդեմ կլանային կրիմինալ համակարգի !

----------


## Artgeo

Լրիվ մանկապարտեզ ա  :Smile: 

Եթե դուք կարծում եք, որ Օպերայի մոտ կանգնածները միայն ու միայն Լևոնի կողմնակիցներ են կամ Սերժի դեմ մարդիկ, ապա չարաչար սխալվում եք։ Անձամբ եմ ճանաչում մի քանի Սերժ Սարգյանի կողմնակցի, որոնք դեմ են, թեկուզ Սերժի, բայց այսպիսի լկտի ու կրիմինալ ճանապրհով ընտրվելուն։ 
*
Հասկացեք։ Պայքարը Սերժի դեմ կամ Լևոնի կողմ չէ։ Այլ նորմալ մարդկային ընտրությունների, ժողովրդավարության համար է։*

----------


## Sunny Stream

> *
> Հասկացեք։ Պայքարը Սերժի դեմ կամ Լևոնի կողմ չէ։ Այլ նորմալ մարդկային ընտրությունների, ժողովրդավարության համար է։*


Ես էլ եմ էդ պնդում, երբ գնում եմ Ազատության հրապարակ, բայց եթե լինի արդարության, ժողովրդավարության համար մեկ այլ պայքար, որին նվիրվի գրեթե նույնքան մարդ, որքան Ազատության հրապարակում, ու որտեղ չլինի Լևոն կամ Սերժ կամ նման մեկը, ում ես չեմ սիրում,  ես միանշանակ էդ պայքարին կմիանամ  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> այ հենց ամբողջ ցավն այն է, որ արդեն մենք ու դուք ենք  ու չկա էլ մեր այնքան սիրելի ՄԵՆՔ-ը:  ես մի բան կասեմ: ՈՒղղակի մի ասեք, որ պայքարում եք հանուն հայ ժողովրդի բարորության, հանուն արդարության, հանուն միասնության, դուք պայքարում եք միայն Լևոնի համար, ձեր անձնական պատճառներով. դա ձեր ընտրությունն է, մենակ թե մի ստեք 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> ուզում եք ասել, որ միայն Օպերայում հավաքված այդ ամբոխով սահմանափակվում է մեր ժողովուրդն ու իր գաղափարները?


Անուլ մեկը ես պայքարում եմ արդարության համար, ու չեմ ստում ասեմ իմանաս, ոչ մեկից վաղենալու բան չունեմ Լևոնական լինեի կասեի Լևոնական եմ, ես տեսել եմ ու համոզվել որ ընտրությունները անցան ահավոր կեղծիքներով, ես չեմ ուզում որ էտ ամենը շարունակվի, եթե դա շարունակվի վաղը ես դու իմ երեխեն քո երեխեն ծեծ կուտեն իրանց քաղաքական հայցքների ու ինչ որ մեկի վստահված անձ լինելու համար, ոնց որ ծեծ կերան այն մարդիկ որոնք վստահված անձինք էին և ոչ միայն Լևոնի, ես ուզում եմ իմ կարողացած չափով փոխեմ այս երկիրը կարողա չեմ կարող կարողա փոխվի ու զգամ որ ավելի վատնա դարձել, բայց հիմա փորձում եմ ու խիղճս մաքուրա, դուք ասում եք Լևոնը վատնա Սերժի նման, ես ասում եմ եթե նույնիսկ դա տենցա, հադուրժենք էս ամեն ինչը էս ընտրակեղծիքները, մարդկանց ծեծ ու ջարդը?  դուք ասում եք մենք նույնպես չենք ուզում հանդուրժեն, բայց ախր Լևոնը վատնա չենք էլ ուզում իրա կողքին կանգնենք, ես ասում եմ ցույց տվեք ավելի լավին որ դուրսա եկել պայքարի ու ես իրա կողքին կկանգնեմ, տենց մարդ առայժմ չկա սպասենք մինչև լինի, ես ասում եմ մինչև երբ սպասենք? ինչ իմաստ ունի սպասելը հիմա պայքարենք մինչև էտ լավի ի հայտ գալը հետո իրա կողքին կկանգնենք, դուք ասում եք չէէէ սպասում ենք մենք, ես ասում եմ սպասեքքք ձեր ցավը տանեմ սպասեք, ես չեմ ուզում սպասեմ,*կարողա հետո ուշ լինի*, հետո որ էտ լավը կգա ես ձեզ սպասողներիդ կողքին կլինեմ ու ձեր հետ կպայքարենք Լևոնի դեմ, ինչ եք ուզում սրանից ավել ինձանից ինչի եք վիրավորում, ինչի եք ուզում որ բոլորը սպասեն, որովհետև դուք սպասում եք ու մի փոքր վատ եք զգում որ էտ ընթացքում մի մասը պայքարումա իր հնարավորությունների չափով? (եսիմ ինչ չենք արել հանրահավաքի ենք գնացել եկել, մի մասն էլ նդեղ գիշերելա), վատ մի զգացեք(եթե զգում եք) մենք ոչ մեկին չենք մեղադրում, ոչ մեկը մեր աչքին չի ցածրացել որովհետև ինքը հրապարակ չի գալիս, ես ունեմ հանրապետական ընկերներ որոնք ուզում են որ էս ամենը ավարտվի Սերժի հաղթանակով, իրանք մտածում են ու համոզված են որ էտ չափի խախտումներ չի եղել ու մեկա եթե նույնիսկ ոչ մի խախտում էլ չլիներ Սերժը անցնելու էր, ես իրանց երբեք չեմ մեղադրում իրանք անկեղծ տենց են մտածում, ես ոչ մեկին չեմ մեղադրում ու մյուսներից էլ ակնկալում եմ նույնը, մի պիտակավորեք հանրահավքին մասնակցողներին մի պիտակավորեք ձեր ընկերներին, ինչ եք դուք դրանով շահում?? ոչ մի բան, իսկ կորցնում եք շատ բան, պետք չի ժողովուրդ, պայքարողը թող պայքարի, ով մտածումա որ էս իրա պայքարելու պահը չի թող չպայքարի, Սերժի կողմնակիցներն էլ թող շարունակեն իրենց պայքարը, վերջ ի վերջո մենք հասարակ մարդիկ ենք ու էս ամենից անձնական ոչ մի շահ չունենք, իրանք բոլորն էլ հրեշտակներ չեն, չարժի որ իրանց պատճառով մենք իրար նույնիսկ մի թթու խոսք ասենք:

----------


## Grieg

> Լրիվ մանկապարտեզ ա 
> 
> Եթե դուք կարծում եք, որ Օպերայի մոտ կանգնածները միայն ու միայն Լևոնի կողմնակիցներ են կամ Սերժի դեմ մարդիկ, ապա չարաչար սխալվում եք։ Անձամբ եմ ճանաչում մի քանի Սերժ Սարգյանի կողմնակցի, որոնք դեմ են, թեկուզ Սերժի, բայց այսպիսի լկտի ու կրիմինալ ճանապրհով ընտրվելուն։ 
> *
> Հասկացեք։ Պայքարը Սերժի դեմ կամ Լևոնի կողմ չէ։ Այլ նորմալ մարդկային ընտրությունների, ժողովրդավարության համար է։*


օրինակ ես դեմ էմ ֆաշիզմի դեմ եմ , որ ղարաբաղցի բառը տարբեր ձևերով չարաշահվում  պառակտում մտցնելու համար , դեմ եմ կլանային համակարգին և դեմ եմ սրան ընտրենք որ հանկարծ նա չընտրվի  սկզբունքին, ուստի օպերա միայն զբոսնելուցեմ նանցում ;-) իսկ ժողովորդավարություն ստեղծելու համար պետք  է ժողովուրդ ոչ թե անձ. 
 Եթե ուզում եք գնալ օպերա, աստված ձեզ հետ , կարծես թե թեմայի անվանումը չի "Եկեք Գովազդենք ԼՏՊին" ուստի առաջարկում եմ մոդերատորներին բոլոր ԼՏՊայական գովազդները որպես օֆֆտոպ ջնջել:

Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց



> Ես ոչ Սերժին եմ ընդունում, ոչ էլ Լևոնին։ Ձեր ձեռնարկած շարժումը առողջ մտածելակերպի նշան եմ համարում, բայց մի կարևոր գործոն կա... Նման շարժումը, կարծում եմ, բացի ինչ–որ մեկի կամ մի քանիսի *դեմ* լինելուց, պետք է նախ և առաջ ինչ–որ մեկի կողմ լինի։ Այդ առումով արժե հստակեցնել. եթե Լևոնին ու Սերժին դեմ ենք, ապա ու՞մ ենք կողմ, մեր պայքարով ինչի՞ ենք ձգտում հասնել։ Ո՞րն է վերջնական նպատակը։ Հակառակ դեպքում կստացվի, որ պայքարում ենք ինչ–որ անորոշության համար։


Մասամբ համաձայն էմ սակայն այն վիճակում երբ երկրում կրիմինալ է տիրում և ցանկացած ազնիվ և հայրենասեր թեկնածուի գլուխը կարող են հեշտությամբ  ուտել այդ դեպքում առաջնային է ստեղծել ոչ կրիմինալ հասարակական շարժումը որը կպաշտպանի նման թեկնածուներին:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ես ամնենատիպիկ Ոչ սերժականն եմ ,ու ավելի շատ ոչ լևոնականը ...
Ես չեմ խորշում գիշերը հրապարակում մնալուց  կամ անքուն գիշերներից , օմոնի հետ ընդհարումից , կամ ցրտից ,բնավ ,ուղղակի եթե ես միանամ , ապա ջուր կլցնեմ ԼՏ-Պ-ի ջրաղացին , որին կտրականապես եմ  դեմ , օբյեկտիվ ու սուբյեկտիվ պատաճառներից ելնելով ու ընդհանրապես ունեմ անձնական հակակրանք նրա նկատմամաբ : 

Սերժը իմ կարծիքով հիանալի վարչարար է , եթե նա  այս ամբողջ հանցագործօլիգարխական ապարատը կարողանում է իր բռի մեջ պահել , գովելի է որպես անհատի ,դա ոչ բոլորին է տրված ,*ԲԱՅՑ* Որ երկիրում հանցագործ ,բեսպրիձել մարդկանց ինքը նաև պռախոդ է տալիս , դա  արդեն իրա ռեպուտացիան լրիվ զրոի է հասցնում իմ մոտ . . .

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հարգելի ոչ լևոնականներ ու ոչ սերժականներ!

Ես ձեզ մի կարևոր խնդրանք ունեմ, *փոխեք* ձեր ավատարը: Ես առաջինն եմ, ով այս նկարը բերեց գցեց ֆորում, ու ես այս նկարը ընտրեցի այն բանի համար, որ նկարի վրա չկա ոչ Լևոնի նկարը, ոչ Սերժի կարիկատուրան, ոչ վիրավորանք և ոչ էլ խեղկատակություն, նկարի վրա միայն *հաղթանակի բռունցքներն* են:

Եթե ուզում եք այս նույն ավատարը օգտագործել, խնդրում եմ, *ջնջեք միայն Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի անունը, բայց Հաղթանակի Բռունցքների վրա կարմիր խաչ մի քաշեք:*

Կամ էլ ընտրեք ուրիշ ավատար:

Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Tig

Ես էլ եմ միանում ոչՍերժոչԼևոնականների խմբին…
Մենակ դեռ չգիտեմ ժամանակ կգտնեմ ֆիզիկապես միանալու համար թե ոչ, բայց կաշխատեմ հարմարացնեմ: :Wink:

----------


## Ancord

> օրինակ ես դեմ էմ ֆաշիզմի դեմ եմ , որ ղարաբաղցի բառը տարբեր ձևերով չարաշահվում  պառակտում մտցնելու համար , դեմ եմ կլանային համակարգին և դեմ եմ սրան ընտրենք որ հանկարծ նա չընտրվի  սկզբունքին, ուստի օպերա միայն զբոսնելուցեմ նանցում ;-) իսկ ժողովորդավարություն ստեղծելու համար պետք  է ժողովուրդ ոչ թե անձ. 
>  Եթե ուզում եք գնալ օպերա, աստված ձեզ հետ , կարծես թե թեմայի անվանումը չի "Եկեք Գովազդենք ԼՏՊին" ուստի առաջարկում եմ մոդերատորներին բոլոր ԼՏՊայական գովազդները որպես օֆֆտոպ ջնջել:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց
> 
> Մասամբ համաձայն էմ սակայն այն վիճակում երբ երկրում կրիմինալ է տիրում և ցանկացած ազնիվ և հայրենասեր թեկնածուի գլուխը կարող են հեշտությամբ  ուտել այդ դեպքում առաջնային է ստեղծել ոչ կրիմինալ հասարակական շարժումը որը կպաշտպանի նման թեկնածուներին:


Ես լիովին համաձայն եմ, պետք է, մի գաղափարական հոսանք ստեղծվի, թե չէ հիմա բոլոր արժեքները մի տեսակ ավավաղված  են: Մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ մի կարևոր բան պիտի փոխվի:
Հ.գ. ես էլ եմ միանում այս խմբին

----------


## Զինվոր

Ես էլ ձեր հետ եմ

----------


## Smergh

> Ես լիովին համաձայն եմ, պետք է, մի գաղափարական հոսանք ստեղծվի, թե չէ հիմա բոլոր արժեքները մի տեսակ ավավաղված  են: Մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ մի կարևոր բան պիտի փոխվի:
> Հ.գ. ես էլ եմ միանում այս խմբին


Ես  իմ բոլոր գրառումներով հաստատել եմ, որ ինձ էլ կարող եք ընդունել այս խումբը, ուր կարծում եմ կհավաքվեն գաղափարի այն մարդիկ, որոնց համար Հայրենիքի շահը վեր է ամեն ինչից:
Հաջողություն բոլորիս և շնորհակալություն Հարգարժան Բյուրակնին` այս ազգանվեր ձեռնարկի համար:

----------


## voter

> Ես հենց նոր էդ գրեցի Journal–ում, բայց հենց post անելու ժամանակ ի–նետը գմփաց... չգիտեմ էլ տեղադրվե՞ց, թե՞ չէ...համառորեն չի բացում էդ էջը...
> գուցե է՞դ է միակ ելքը... 
> Բայց դե մեր պառլամե՞նտն էսօր ով է՝ ՀՀԿ, ԲՀԿ, դաշնակներ, մի պուճուր Ժառանգություն...  ...


Եթե այսօրով նայենք կամ 1990ին կուսակցական ժողովներին նայեինք անելիք բոլորովին չպիտի լիներ, ով էր կարծում, որ կոմկուսի նիստերին ինչ-որ բան կարելի է որոշել։

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Իրականում առաջարկը իրոք լավն է ու տեղին, *սակայն*
> 
> Արդյոք դուք և առհասարակ շարժման կազմակերպիչները մտածում են որ առանց ռեալ *Ուժի* հնարավոր է կերակրատաշտը խլել կատաղած և անկուշտ շան դիմացից...
> /Ուղակի փոխբերություն էր/
> Կամ մեկ ուրիշի որ գուցե վերափոխվել է իսկ գուցե ինքն էլ է ուզում այդ կերակրատաշտից օգտվել...
> 
> Նրանք երկուսն էլ բավականին վտանգավոր են...
> 
> Հատկապես առաջինը որը բացի անօրեն ավազային խմբերից նաև ունի ԱԱ և ՆԳ իր խաղաթղթերում որոնց շնորհիվ կարող է մի քանի 100ից ավել մարդկանց վնասազերծել...
> ...


ԽՍՀՄի դեմ ինչ հրետանի էր օգտագործվում, որ քանդվեց՞

ՈՒժը ժողովուրդն է, նրա գիտակցությունը, որ նա կարող է ընտրել ու նա էլ կարող է հանել։ Այդ գիտակցությունը մարդկանց մեջ սերմանելու դեպքում մնացածը ածանցյալ է, բոլորը ժողովրդի ոտերը կնգնեն, որ խնրդեն աղաչեն իրենց հանձնարարել ծառայել։

ՀԻմա տարբերությունը միայն նրանում է, որ ժողովրդին ՍՏԻՊՈՒՄ են ինչ-որ հեքիաթներով, իրենց ամենակարողությամբ, պուտին-սարկոզիների աջակցության առկայությամբ, իրենց ընտրեն ու դա պետք է մարդակն միջից հանել, որ հասկանան - այդ բոլոր «ուժերը» սուտ են, ոչ մի Պու Բուշ, Սարկոզի ծպտուն չի հանի ու սուս փուս կհամաձայնվի այն ընտրալի հետ, որին ժողովուրդը կնտրի։

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց



> Ես հաստատ գիտեմ ինչեմ ուզում ու մտադրություն չունեմ ձեր թեմայում դրա մասին գրել , իսկ էն որ դուք նպատակ չունեք էտ հաստատ :


Հերթական ԹԱՔՈՒՆ ցանկություններով ու ՏԱԿԻՑ լավություն անողները հայ ժողովրդին պետք չեն։

Եթե ունակ չես, կամ չես ցանկանում ԻՐԱԿԱՆ ցանկություններդ բացել ժողովրդիու առաջ ուրեմն կամ վախենում ես, որ այդ ցանկությունների համար կարող է գլուխդ ջարդեն, ինչպես խոստացել են Ազատագրված տարածքները հանձնողի գլուխը ջարդել, կամ էլ ինքդ անգամ համոզված չես որ քո ցանկությունը արժանի է ու որևէ մեկին մի բան կարող է համոզել...

Գնա բալիկ ջան, գնա կաթողիկոսի հրաժարականն էլ պահանջի http://hetq.am/arm/politics/7637/?printable=1, տեսնենք վերջում քեզանից ինչ է դուրս գալու...

Ավելացվել է 18 րոպե անց



> Լրիվ մանկապարտեզ ա 
> 
> Եթե դուք կարծում եք, որ Օպերայի մոտ կանգնածները միայն ու միայն Լևոնի կողմնակիցներ են կամ Սերժի դեմ մարդիկ, ապա չարաչար սխալվում եք։ Անձամբ եմ ճանաչում մի քանի Սերժ Սարգյանի կողմնակցի, որոնք դեմ են, թեկուզ Սերժի, բայց այսպիսի լկտի ու կրիմինալ ճանապրհով ընտրվելուն։ 
> *
> Հասկացեք։ Պայքարը Սերժի դեմ կամ Լևոնի կողմ չէ։ Այլ նորմալ մարդկային ընտրությունների, ժողովրդավարության համար է։*


Դե եթե ԼՏՊն այստեղ կախ չունի, թող հեռանա համարելով իր գործը արված։ Թող հանձնի ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐԸ մյուսներին, չէ որ Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեին ձերբակալեցին մեկուսացրին, դրանից շարժումը չվերացավ։

Թող գնա ետ իր որջը, տեսնենք դրանից հետո մարդ կմնա Օպերայի հրապարակում՞ Գաղափար կլինի՞

----------


## Quadro

Հարգելի ոչ Լևոնականներ և ոչ Սերժականներ
Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը կառավարության առջև դրել ա մի պարտադրանք՝ ԱՆՎԱՎԵՐ ճանանչել ընտրությունները: Ինձ թվում ա դա ձեզ էլ ա ձեռք տալիս:
Ես անձամբ Լևոնական չէի ես Վազգենական էի , բայց Վազգենի վախկոտությունը հիասթափեցրեց ինձ և ես արդեն 4 օր ա ազատության հրապարակում եմ: Ես ունեմ մի ցանկություն արդար ընտրություններ, իսկ թե ով կնտրվի կվորոշի միայն ԱՐԴԱՐ ընտրությունները: Նենց որ մի մեկնաբանեք ստեղծված իրավիճակը իբրև թե քաղաքում կատարվողը ուղակի խաղ ա ու ամեն մեկը ուզումա ցույց տալ թե մենք ավելի շատ ենք: ՉԷ հարցը ՀՀ ի ապագաին ա վերաբերվում: Ես կոչ եմ անում բոլորիտ եկեք միասին պայքարենք որպեսզի  անվավեր ճանաչվen ընտրությունները և հետո կբաժանվենք խմբերի ու կգնանք ընտրելու մեր նախնտրած թեկնածուին:

----------


## Grieg

> Հարգելի ոչ Լևոնականներ և ոչ Սերժականներ
> Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը կառավարության առջև դրել ա մի պարտադրանք՝ ԱՆՎԱՎԵՐ ճանանչել ընտրությունները: Ինձ թվում ա դա ձեզ էլ ա ձեռք տալիս:


եթե դա այդպես լիներ կգոռաին Արդար Ընտրություն  այլ ոչ "Լևոն նախագահ"

----------


## Quadro

> եթե դա այդպես լիներ կգոռաին Արդար Ընտրություն  այլ ոչ "Լևոն նախագահ"


Անկախ նրանից թե ինչ են գոռում, հեղաշրջման դեմքում էլ կառավարության հրաժարականի դեպքում էլ լինելու են նոր ընտրություններ և կարևորը միայն սա է:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Հարգելի ոչ Լևոնականներ և ոչ Սերժականներ
> Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը կառավարության առջև դրել ա մի պարտադրանք՝ ԱՆՎԱՎԵՐ ճանանչել ընտրությունները: Ինձ թվում ա դա ձեզ էլ ա ձեռք տալիս:


Հարգելի Quadro, եթե այդքան տեղյակ ես, ես ուղղակի կխնդրեի մեկնաբանել ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ, 2008թ նախագահական ընտրություններում նախագահի թեկնածու Տեր-Պետրոսյանի երեկվա հայտարարությունը.




> Ես հավաքել եմ 65,66 տոկոս ձայն


Ըստ քեզ, ինչ ա ուզեցել ասի ինքը, կասե՞ս:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> եթե դա այդպես լիներ կգոռաին Արդար Ընտրություն  այլ ոչ "Լևոն նախագահ"


Թող Վազգենը միավորեր, ոտքի հաներ ու կանգներ կողքները` գոռային "Վազգեն նախագահ": Ամեն ինչ ու բոլորին  ըստ արժանվույն:

----------


## Quadro

> Հարգելի Quadro, եթե այդքան տեղյակ ես, ես ուղղակի կխնդրեի մեկնաբանել ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ, 2008թ նախագահական ընտրություններում նախագահի թեկնածու Տեր-Պետրոսյանի երեկվա հայտարարությունը.
> 
> 
> 
> Ըստ քեզ, ինչ ա ուզեցել ասի ինքը, կասե՞ս:


եթե մեջբերումներ ես անում խնդրում եմ արա այն ամբողջությամբ
Նա ասել է, որ ըստ իրենց հաշվարկների

նույնը ասում է նաև Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը
նույնը ասում է նաև Սերժը

և եթե լսենք նրանց բոլորին տոկոսների գումարը կկազմի մոտ 210% 100 ի փոխարեն
Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում ընտրությունները չեն կայացել, և մեր բոլորիս պարտքն է չեղյալ հայտարարել այդ ընտրությունները:

----------


## Ուրվական

> եթե մեջբերումներ ես անում խնդրում եմ արա այն ամբողջությամբ
> Նա ասել է, որ ըստ իրենց հաշվարկների


Իսկ ըստ քեզ, ես գրել եմ, որ ասել ա ըստ ուրիշի հաշվարկների՞: Բնական ա, որ ինքը ըստ իրա հաշվարկի ա ասել: Բա եթե տենց ա, էլ ի՞նչ անվավեր ճանաչելու մասին ա խոսքը: Բայց թեմայից շեղվում ենք արդեն, գիտես, արի էն "Ազատության Հրապարակի" թեմայում շարունակենք :Wink: :

----------


## keyboard

*ԲՅՈՒՐ* ջան, իմացի, եթե չգրեմ էլ համամիտ եմ ու Ձեզ հետ եմ: Վաղը կմանրամասնեմ...
Բայց որ փոքրատառերով ես գրել դա հզորա.... :Smile:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Quadro

> Իսկ ըստ քեզ, ես գրել եմ, որ ասել ա ըստ ուրիշի հաշվարկների՞: Բնական ա, որ ինքը ըստ իրա հաշվարկի ա ասել: Բա եթե տենց ա, էլ ի՞նչ անվավեր ճանաչելու մասին ա խոսքը: Բայց թեմայից շեղվում ենք արդեն, գիտես, արի էն "Ազատության Հրապարակի" թեմայում շարունակենք:


Չէ ես հենց ես թեմայում եմ գրում, որովհետեվ ես էլ Լևոնական չեմ:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Չէ ես հենց ես թեմայում եմ գրում, որովհետեվ ես էլ Լևոնական չեմ:


Հա, բայց էդ ինչ կապ ունի: Քննարկում ենք, խնդիր չկա, պետք ա համապատասխան թեմայում գրել, ի՞նչ կապ ունի, ինչ քաղաքական դիրքորոշում ունես:

----------


## Quadro

> Հա, բայց էդ ինչ կապ ունի: Քննարկում ենք, խնդիր չկա, պետք ա համապատասխան թեմայում գրել, ի՞նչ կապ ունի, ինչ քաղաքական դիրքորոշում ունես:


 :Smile:  ok

----------


## Armenoid

ոնց եք կարծում ինչքան մարդ կհավաքվի՞՞

----------


## Belle

> Ես էլ ո'չ սերժական եմ, ո'չ էլ լևոնական:
> Տեսնես էն լևոնականները, որոնք  գնում են  լևոնի հետևից ու լևոնական չեն, բայց քանի որ ինքնա կազմակերպել էս ամեն ինչը, դրա համար են միացել իրան, կմիանան էս թեմային, թե՞...


Ոնց հասկացա ստեղ է իմ իսկական տեղը… Ես չեմ ընդունում ոչ Սերժին, ոչ Լևոնին: Անյուտ, ես հառցիդ դրական եմ պատասխանում:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ոնց եք կարծում ինչքան մարդ կհավաքվի՞՞


livejournal-ում տասնյակների մասին են խոսում, բայց ես հարյուրների մասին եմ մտածում: Ու չեմ էլ վախենում, եթե քիչ լինենք: Կարևորը՝ գիտենք, թե ինչ ենք ուզում:

----------


## Սամվել

> ԽՍՀՄի դեմ ինչ հրետանի էր օգտագործվում, որ քանդվեց՞
> 
> ՈՒժը ժողովուրդն է, նրա գիտակցությունը, որ նա կարող է ընտրել ու նա էլ կարող է հանել։ Այդ գիտակցությունը մարդկանց մեջ սերմանելու դեպքում մնացածը ածանցյալ է, բոլորը ժողովրդի ոտերը կնգնեն, որ խնրդեն աղաչեն իրենց հանձնարարել ծառայել։
> 
> ՀԻմա տարբերությունը միայն նրանում է, որ ժողովրդին ՍՏԻՊՈՒՄ են ինչ-որ հեքիաթներով, իրենց ամենակարողությամբ, պուտին-սարկոզիների աջակցության առկայությամբ, իրենց ընտրեն ու դա պետք է մարդակն միջից հանել, որ հասկանան - այդ բոլոր «ուժերը» սուտ են, ոչ մի Պու Բուշ, Սարկոզի ծպտուն չի հանի ու սուս փուս կհամաձայնվի այն ընտրալի հետ, որին ժողովուրդը կնտրի։


Համակարգ փլելը մի բան է իսկ մարդասպաններին ու արնախումներին ճնշելը մի այլ բան...

ԽՍՀՄը փլուզումը միայն ժամանակի հարց էր, իսկ այս արատավոր համակարգը քանի քնում խորանում ու արմատավորվում է/ օրինակի համար Քոչարյանը 2003ին գոնե 2 փուլ կազմակերպես, կեղծիքներն էլ գոնե հնարավորինս քաղաքակիրթ, նուրբ ու աննկատ էին, Սակայն հիմա էնքան էն իրանց ասծված զգում էնքան են հղպացել տարիներ շարունակ տևավ անպատժելիությունից որ ծեծով ջարդով են հասնում ամեն ինչի.../ 

Գուցե քո ասած խաղաղ ժողովրդի ձայնով հնարավոր լինի ինչոր բան անել մի երկրում որտեղ ժողովրդին քչից շատից բան տեղ են դնում, բայց այստեղ Հայաստանում եթե նույնիսկ 80%ով ժողովուրդը ընտրեն մեկին միևնույն է ամենայն հավանականությամբ կանցնի մյուսը, երկիրը, պետությունը կորցել են իրենց հիմնական ֆունկցիաները, օրինակ պաշտպանել իրենց քաղաքացիներին, ոնց պաշտպանեն ումից իրեն լակոտներից.../

Հարց հենց նա է որ հենց մի հատ խելքը գլխին մարդ խելացի գաղափարներով փորձի պայքարել նրանց դեմ նրանց արնախումները անմիջապես նրան իր ողջ ազգ ու տակով կուղարկեն այն աշխարհ... ու տենց շարունակ...

Հարցը նա է որ Առանց Ռեալ ուժի որը քեզ կպաշտպանի արնախումների հարձակումներից անհնար է պայքարել նման համակարգի դեմ որը ոչ միայն մարդկանց վրա ազդում է ֆիզիկապես, վախի մթնոոլորտով և այլն այլ նաև ազդում է Մարդկանց ուղեղների վրա "Եղիր հիմար և ապրիր երջանիկ սկզբունքով.."

Իմիջայլոց առանց լիդերի շարժում չի լինում...
Հայաստանի ազատագրումն էլ եղավ այն պատճառով որ ոտքի կանգնած հայ ժողովրդի կողքին հայտնվեց լիդեր...

Ամբոխը առանց լիդերի շատ մնան է Հայտնի առակին երբ ամեն մեկը իր կողմը քաշելով սայլը այդպես էլ արդյունքի չեն հասնում...

Իսկ Այն շարժումը, որի լիդերը չունի Ռեալ ուժ նման արնախումների դեմն առնելու համար դապապարտված է մնալ առանց լիդերի, սա նշում եմ ցավով, բայց այս է այսօրվա իրականությունը. . ..  :Think:

----------


## Smergh

Գուցե սխալվում եմ այստեղ  տեղադրելով այս աղբյուրը: 
հարգարժան մոդերատոր, խնդրում եմ տեղադրել այն թեմայում, որտեղ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի.

Ժողովուրդ, բավական է ջայլամի կեցվածք ընդունել:
Հայրենիքը վտանգվա~ծ է

Ծանոթացեք`Эксперт: "Предательство жило с самого первого дня в сердце Еревана"
http://www.regnum.ru/news/961877.html

----------


## voter

> Անկախ նրանից թե ինչ են գոռում, հեղաշրջման դեմքում էլ կառավարության հրաժարականի դեպքում էլ լինելու են նոր ընտրություններ և կարևորը միայն սա է:


Այ հենց դրանում, որ հեղաշրջման ու ԼՏՊին իշխանություն տալու դեպքում, նա կհրաժարվի դրանից ՄԵԵԵԵԾԾԾ կասկածներ կան ու անհավատույթուն։

ԼՏՊն նույնիսկ հիմա իր ունեցած իշխանությունը չի տալիս ուրիշներին, որոնց հետևից կարող են ավելի շատ մարդիկ գնալ, օրինակ Րաֆֆին եթե օր ու գիշեր հարթակում երևար ու ճառեր անել, ԼՏՊի նկարները հետևի ֆոնի վրա ու ԼՏՊին թագավոր կոչող տրակտորիստների փոխարեն ուրիշ մարդիկ երևային կարող է մարդիկ սկսեին մտածել, որ այստեղ արդարության համար է պայքարը և ոչ թե Լևոնը իրեն 1998-ին վռնդելու համար ժողովրդին ուզում է ՍԽԱԼ հանած լինի...

Այդքան անձնազոհ ու վեհ մարդ է Լևոնը, թող հանձնի պայքարը ուրիշներին ու պայքարը ընթանա առանց նրա, չէ որ նրա անձով չէք պայմանավորում այդ պայքարը, դե թող լռի ու միայն աւակցի ուրիշներին։

Ինչքան անգամ պիտի ապացուցի ժողովուրդը, որ նրա անձը հակակրանք է առաջացնում շատ շատերի մոտ։

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Թող Վազգենը միավորեր, ոտքի հաներ ու կանգներ կողքները` գոռային "Վազգեն նախագահ": Ամեն ինչ ու բոլորին  ըստ արժանվույն:



Նախագահ դառնում են, երբ քեզ ժողովրդի ԲՈԼՈՐ ղեկավարները շնորհավորում են, այն է շնդդիմությունն էլ իշխանությունն էլ։

Նույնիսկ եթե Վազգենը 1 միլլիոն մարդ հավաքի հրապարակներում, ինչ 1996ին կար, այնտեղ ԼՏՊի կողմնակիցներն էլ էին եկել, քանի որ համարում էին իրենց խաբված, ինքնահրջակվել իմաստ չունի ու չի կարելի։

----------


## REAL_ist

> Այ հենց դրանում, որ հեղաշրջման ու ԼՏՊին իշխանություն տալու դեպքում, նա կհրաժարվի դրանից ՄԵԵԵԵԾԾԾ կասկածներ կան ու անհավատույթուն։


եթե Լևոնը հասնի նոր ընտրությունների անցկացմանը համոզված եղիր որ արդար ընտրությունների դեպքում նա կհավաքի ձայների բացահայտ մեծամասնություն

----------


## voter

> ոնց եք կարծում ինչքան մարդ կհավաքվի՞՞


Կարևորը, որ արդեն տասնյակ մարդիկ աւակցություն հայտնել են ու եթե միայն 10 հոգի էլ հավաքվի - Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեից էլ արդեն շատ է ստավում։

Կարևոր է հետևողական ու ճիշտ պահերին հավաքվել...

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Համակարգ փլելը մի բան է իսկ մարդասպաններին ու արնախումներին ճնշելը մի այլ բան...
> 
> ԽՍՀՄը փլուզումը միայն ժամանակի հարց էր, իսկ այս արատավոր համակարգը քանի քնում խորանում ու արմատավորվում է/ օրինակի համար Քոչարյանը 2003ին գոնե 2 փուլ կազմակերպես, կեղծիքներն էլ գոնե հնարավորինս քաղաքակիրթ, նուրբ ու աննկատ էին, Սակայն հիմա էնքան էն իրանց ասծված զգում էնքան են հղպացել տարիներ շարունակ տևավ անպատժելիությունից որ ծեծով ջարդով են հասնում ամեն ինչի.../ 
> 
> Գուցե քո ասած խաղաղ ժողովրդի ձայնով հնարավոր լինի ինչոր բան անել մի երկրում որտեղ ժողովրդին քչից շատից բան տեղ են դնում, բայց այստեղ Հայաստանում եթե նույնիսկ 80%ով ժողովուրդը ընտրեն մեկին միևնույն է ամենայն հավանականությամբ կանցնի մյուսը, երկիրը, պետությունը կորցել են իրենց հիմնական ֆունկցիաները, օրինակ պաշտպանել իրենց քաղաքացիներին, ոնց պաշտպանեն ումից իրեն լակոտներից.../
> 
> Հարց հենց նա է որ հենց մի հատ խելքը գլխին մարդ խելացի գաղափարներով փորձի պայքարել նրանց դեմ նրանց արնախումները անմիջապես նրան իր ողջ ազգ ու տակով կուղարկեն այն աշխարհ... ու տենց շարունակ...
> 
> Հարցը նա է որ Առանց Ռեալ ուժի որը քեզ կպաշտպանի արնախումների հարձակումներից անհնար է պայքարել նման համակարգի դեմ որը ոչ միայն մարդկանց վրա ազդում է ֆիզիկապես, վախի մթնոոլորտով և այլն այլ նաև ազդում է Մարդկանց ուղեղների վրա "Եղիր հիմար և ապրիր երջանիկ սկզբունքով.."
> ...


Կարևորը կլխիկորությունը մարդկանց միջից հանելն է, եթե ազատությունը մարդիկ սկում են զգալ, ոչ միայն ընտրույթուններում, իրենց առօրյայում նրանց այլևս գլխներին խփել ստիպել, որ հնազանդվեն ու անեն այն ինչ հրամայում են ԱՆՀՆԱՐ է դառնում։

Իսկ ԽՍՀՄից մարդասպան ու արյունարբու երկիր մեր ժողովուրդը միայն թուրոերի ժամանակ է, տեսել, չնայած Պարույր սևակի բնութագրած սպիտակ եղեռնը, որ իրականացրեց ԽՍՀՄը հայ ժողովրդի գլխին դեռ պարզ չի ավելի փոքր թե ավելի մեծ չարիք էր մեզ համար։ ԽՍՀՄ եղեռնից - փողով ամեն ինչ որոշելը, ազգային ու մարդկային արժեքները ոտնահարելը, մինչև հիմա դեռ առկա են ու դրանց արտահայտումներից մեկն էլ այս ընտրություններն էին։

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> եթե Լևոնը հասնի նոր ընտրությունների անցկացմանը համոզված եղիր որ արդար ընտրությունների դեպքում նա կհավաքի ձայների բացահայտ մեծամասնություն


Ես քեզ օրինակ եմ բերում, որ ԼՏՊն արդեն այսօր, ներկա պահին չի ցանկանում իշխանություն տալ ուրիշներին ու միայն օր ու գիշեր իր սփաթն է երևում բեմահարթակում, երբ շատ ավելի մեծ սիմպատիայի տեր կլիներ շարժումը, եթե ղեկավարվեր ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐՈՎ ու եթե անպայման դեմք է պետք Րաֆֆիի դեմքով, քան ԼՏՊի մեծ պաստառներով ու նրան թագավոր կոչողներով...

Իսկ դու ինձ երազներիդ մասին ես պատում այն էլ վատ երազների, որտեղ հայ ժողովուրդը այս իրավիճակի համար հիմնական պատասխանատուներից մեկին ԼՏՊին ՃՆՇՈՂ մեծամասնություն է պարգևում... 63 տարեկան նախագահ մեկել ադրբեջանցիք էին իրենց ընտրել...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կարևորը կլխիկորությունը մարդկանց միջից հանելն է, եթե ազատությունը մարդիկ սկում են զգալ, ոչ միայն ընտրույթուններում, իրենց առօրյայում նրանց այլևս գլխներին խփել ստիպել, որ հնազանդվեն ու անեն այն ինչ հրամայում են ԱՆՀՆԱՐ է դառնում։


Միթե վերջապես հասկացաք` ինչ ոգի է տիրում Ազատության հրապարակում?

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Վազգեն Նախագահ պետք չի, նա այդքան ապուշ չի , որ հրապարակներում իրեն նախագահ հայտարարի։


Ոչ թե այնքան ապուշ չի, ինչպես բարեհաճեցիք արտահայտվել, այլ այնքան ուժ ու տղամարդկություն չունի, որ կանգնի պայքարողների կողքին: ԱՅԴ ԹՎՈՒՄ ԻՐ ՍԵՓԱԿԱՆ ՁԱՅՆԵՐԸ ՋԵԲԿԻՐԻ ՊԵՍ ՑՐԱԾՆԵՐԻ ԴԵՄ  պայքարողների կողքին:

----------


## voter

> Միթե վերջապես հասկացաք` ինչ ոգի է տիրում Ազատության հրապարակում?
> 
> Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Ոչ թե այնքան ապուշ չի, ինչպես բարեհաճեցիք արտահայտվել, այլ այնքան ուժ ու տղամարդկություն չունի, որ կանգնի պայքարողների կողքին: ԱՅԴ ԹՎՈՒՄ ԻՐ ՍԵՓԱԿԱՆ ՁԱՅՆԵՐԸ ՋԵԲԿԻՐԻ ՊԵՍ ՑՐԱԾՆԵՐԻ ԴԵՄ  պայքարողների կողքին:


Ցավոք սրտի ԼՏՊի ոգին, կամ ՈՒՐՎԱԿԱՆՆ է տիրում Ազատության հրապարակում։

ԱԶԱՏ ԱՆԿԱԽ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ որևէ մեկը վանկարկել է՞

Կամ ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ՞ Թե հարդակի ետևում ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ պաստառ է ու ձեր նշանի վրա Տետ Պետրոսյանի գովազդ չի արվում՞

Մի գլուխ խոսում խոսում են, մեկ էլ սկսում են գոռալ Լևոն, լևոն, կամ լևոն նախագահ, լևոն թագավոր անկախ նրանից ով է խոսում...

Հա վայ ՊԱՅՔԱՐ մինչև ՎԵՐՋ են գոռում, միայն թե այդպես էլ չիմացանք ՎԵՐՋԸ ինչ է լինելու, ԼՏՊ նախագահ՞։ 

Շնորհակալ ենք, տեսել ենք, ծանոթ ենք ՉԵՆՔ ՈՒԶՈՒՄ ու դա համոզված եղիր, որ ԳԵՐճնշող մեծամասնության կարծիքն է, որը արտահայտվել է նաև այստեղ քվեարկությամբ, ինչքան էլ ԼՏՊականները իրենց կապերը ու ծանոթույունը չօգտագործեցին ու քվեարկության անվանում այլանդակեցին, միևնույնն է վերջում ԼՏՊ նախագահ ուզողները այնքան են ինչքան ստացվել է, նույնիսկ ավելի քիչ 20%.... http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=21262

----------


## REAL_ist

Ազատություն էլ են գոռում, Արդարություն էլ :Wink: 
իսկ Լևոն ոչ բոլորնեն գոռում, չնայած ավելի շատ են գոռում



> Իսկ դու ինձ երազներիդ մասին ես պատում այն էլ վատ երազների, որտեղ հայ ժողովուրդը այս իրավիճակի համար հիմնական պատասխանատուներից մեկին ԼՏՊին ՃՆՇՈՂ մեծամասնություն է պարգևում... 63 տարեկան նախագահ մեկել ադրբեջանցիք էին իրենց ընտրել...


իմ երազները շուտ շուտ են իրականանում :Wink: 
էլ բան չմնաց տարիքից էլ կպաք, կարողա վերջում էլ կոշիկներից կպնեն ոմանք? :Lol2:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ցավոք սրտի ԼՏՊի ոգին, կամ ՈՒՐՎԱԿԱՆՆ է տիրում Ազատության հրապարակում։
> 
> ԱԶԱՏ ԱՆԿԱԽ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ որևէ մեկը վանկարկել է՞
> 
> Կամ ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ՞ Թե հարդակի ետևում ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ պաստառ է ու ձեր նշանի վրա Տետ Պետրոսյանի գովազդ չի արվում՞
> 
> Մի գլուխ խոսում խոսում են, մեկ էլ սկսում են գոռալ Լևոն, լևոն, կամ լևոն նախագահ, լևոն թագավոր անկախ նրանից ով է խոսում...
> 
> Հա վայ ՊԱՅՔԱՐ մինչև ՎԵՐՋ են գոռում, միայն թե այդպես էլ չիմացանք ՎԵՐՋԸ ինչ է լինելու, ԼՏՊ նախագահ՞։ 
> ...


voter, «_Նոր արդար ընտրություններ պիտի կազմակերպվեն_ » տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկողների մի զգալի մասը էն մարդիկ են, որոնք Ազատության հրապարակում պայքարում են դրա համար։ Հենց մեկը ես։ Մասնակցում եմ հանրահավաքներին ու հենց այդ թեմայում էլ գրել եմ, թե որ տարբերակի օգտին եմ քվեարկել ու ինչու եմ պայքարում։
Այսինքն՝ Ձեր հիմնավորումները չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը։
*Այնպես որ, ինչքան էլ տանջվեք, չեք կարող վարկաբեկել Արդարության համար մղվող այս հզոր շարժումը։*

----------


## Smergh

> voter, «_Նոր արդար ընտրություններ պիտի կազմակերպվեն_ » տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկողների մի զգալի մասը էն մարդիկ են, որոնք Ազատության հրապարակում պայքարում են դրա համար։ Հենց մեկը ես։ Մասնակցում եմ հանրահավաքներին ու հենց այդ թեմայում էլ գրել եմ, թե որ տարբերակի օգտին եմ քվեարկել ու ինչու եմ պայքարում։
> Այսինքն՝ Ձեր հիմնավորումները չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը։
> *Այնպես որ, ինչքան էլ տանջվեք, չեք կարող վարկաբեկել Արդարության համար մղվող այս հզոր շարժումը։*


Արշակ ջան երեկ չլսեցի՞ր, որ Լևոնը նոր արդար ընտրություններ չի ուզում, ինքը Նախագահ դառնալ է ուզում ու դու էլ օգնում ես իրեն:
* Օգնեք օգնեք մինչև աթոռ*

----------


## Armenoid

կխնդրեի որ լևոնականները ու սերժականները կարդան թեմայի անունը ու չվերածեն բանավեճի մենք այստեխ քննարկում ենք մեր կայանալիք հավաքը իսկ դուք ամեն կերպ ոֆտոպ եք անում և շեղում թեմայից

----------


## Armenoid

ԵԿԵՔ ՀԱՎԱՔՎԵՆՔ 2 OՐԻՑ ժԱՄը 3-ԻՆ ՄԱՏԵՆԱԴԱՐԱՆԻ ՄՈՏ

----------


## Cannibal

Արմենոիդ…երեվի դու ցես հասկանում թե ինց ես անւմ՞՞՞շհատ եք ուզում քաղաքում ղպօցի լինի՞՞՞ամեն ինց անելուց առաջ մտացեք ու նօր քայլեր ձեռնարկեք.ետե դուք ցունեք հօվանավօռ ու առաջնորդ ուրեմն դուք վօց մի բան ցեք կառա անեք.ցեմ ւզւմ սհատ ղօրանամ տեցե սհատ բան կա գռելու.վօօբսեմ եսի պռօստօ ղօռհուրդ ա

ես տռանսլիտը դզեց :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

ինձ էլ դզեց :LOL:

----------


## Armenoid

> Արմենոիդ…երեվի դու ցես հասկանում թե ինց ես անւմ՞՞՞շհատ եք ուզում քաղաքում ղպօցի լինի՞՞՞ամեն ինց անելուց առաջ մտացեք ու նօր քայլեր ձեռնարկեք.ետե դուք ցունեք հօվանավօռ ու առաջնորդ ուրեմն դուք վօց մի բան ցեք կառա անեք.ցեմ ւզւմ սհատ ղօրանամ տեցե սհատ բան կա գռելու.վօօբսեմ եսի պռօստօ ղօռհուրդ ա
> 
> ես տռանսլիտը դզեց:D


պրիվետ Cannibal; ջան :) ես ձերքերտ ես ֆորում ել հասան՞՞՞՞
ասեմ մենք հո չենք գնում ինչ որ տեխ(ասենք նախագահի նստավայր)մենք ուղակի հավաքվելու ենք քննարկենք և գնանք տուն..հետո ասեմ բոլորը զբաղված են oպերայով... ով պետքա մի պոքր խումբ մարդկանց վրա ուշադրուտյուն դարձնի 
համել ասեմ կարողա համոզենք որոշ գործիչներ ելույթ ունենան:)
P.S զենքտ գազան բան եր

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այնպես որ, ինչքան էլ տանջվեք, չեք կարող վարկաբեկել Արդարության համար մղվող այս հզոր շարժումը։


Միամիտ, խաբված մարդիկ… Տա՛ Աստված, որ մենք սխալ լինենք, դուք՝ ճիշտ:

Ես այս ամենը երկար վերլուծեցի ու մի եզրահանգման եկա: Ցույցեր, երթեր, հանրահավաքներ ու նման բաներ պետք չէ անել: Առայժմ պետք է սպասել: Մենք ի՞նչ գործ ունենք այստեղ: լևոն-սերժ պայքար է, թող իրար միս ուտեն, մինչև տեսնենք, թե ինչ է լինում: 

Մի միտք է ծագել, բայց շատ դժվար իրականացնելի է, կախված է մեծ ծախսերի հետ: Կարող էինք ստորագրություն հավաքել լևոնին ու սերժին չընտրած մարդկանցից ու ցույց տալ (այդ թվում՝ ընտրության չգնացածներից), որ մենք էլ ենք ուժ:

Մեր գործն իրականում ավելի բարդ է, ավելի երկարատև: Ես զգում եմ, որ հանրահավաքով, երթերով ոչինչ չես փոխի. ժողովրդի ներսում մնալու է նույն ծախվող ոգին, նույնը կրկնվելու է մյուս ընտրություններին: Գուցե գլխիցս մեծ գործեր եմ բռնում, բայց հուսով եմ, որ գաղափարը գլուխ կգա: Առաջիկա տարիներին *փոխում ենք ժողովրդի  մտածելակերպը*: Դա աշխարհի ամենաբարդ բանն է, բայց երբ ստացվի, կասենք, որ հայ ազգը փրկվել է: Իսկ թե ինչպես է դա իրականացվելու, ես ինքս էլ շատ աղոտ եմ պատկերացնում: Գիտեմ, որ պետք է խումբ ստեղծենք: Դրա մասին արժե խոսել ռեալում հավաքվելով: Եկեք սպասենք, տեսնենք, թե ինչ է կատարվելու Ազատության հրապարակում, որից հետո կհավաքվենք ու գործի կանցնենք…

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Հ.Գ. Ու խնդրում եմ, կոչ եմ անում այլևս չխառնվել մնացած քաղաքական թեմաներին: Առաջարկում եմ պարզապես լռել: Նման իրավիճակում դա լավագույն տարբերակն է:

----------


## Armenoid

> Միամիտ, խաբված մարդիկ… Տա՛ Աստված, որ մենք սխալ լինենք, դուք՝ ճիշտ:
> 
> Ես այս ամենը երկար վերլուծեցի ու մի եզրահանգման եկա: Ցույցեր, երթեր, հանրահավաքներ ու նման բաներ պետք չէ անել: Առայժմ պետք է սպասել: Մենք ի՞նչ գործ ունենք այստեղ: լևոն-սերժ պայքար է, թող իրար միս ուտեն, մինչև տեսնենք, թե ինչ է լինում: 
> 
> Մի միտք է ծագել, բայց շատ դժվար իրականացնելի է, կախված է մեծ ծախսերի հետ: Կարող էինք ստորագրություն հավաքել լևոնին ու սերժին չընտրած մարդկանցից ու ցույց տալ (այդ թվում՝ ընտրության չգնացածներից), որ մենք էլ ենք ուժ:
> 
> Մեր գործն իրականում ավելի բարդ է, ավելի երկարատև: Ես զգում եմ, որ հանրահավաքով, երթերով ոչինչ չես փոխի. ժողովրդի ներսում մնալու է նույն ծախվող ոգին, նույնը կրկնվելու է մյուս ընտրություններին: Գուցե գլխիցս մեծ գործեր եմ բռնում, բայց հուսով եմ, որ գաղափարը գլուխ կգա: Առաջիկա տարիներին *փոխում ենք ժողովրդի  մտածելակերպը*: Դա աշխարհի ամենաբարդ բանն է, բայց երբ ստացվի, կասենք, որ հայ ազգը փրկվել է: Իսկ թե ինչպես է դա իրականացվելու, ես ինքս էլ շատ աղոտ եմ պատկերացնում: Գիտեմ, որ պետք է խումբ ստեղծենք: Դրա մասին արժե խոսել ռեալում հավաքվելով: Եկեք սպասենք, տեսնենք, թե ինչ է կատարվելու Ազատության հրապարակում, որից հետո կհավաքվենք ու գործի կանցնենք…
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> Հ.Գ. Ու խնդրում եմ, կոչ եմ անում այլևս չխառնվել մնացած քաղաքական թեմաներին: Առաջարկում եմ պարզապես լռել: Նման իրավիճակում դա լավագույն տարբերակն է:


հա բայց մարդիք հիմա են ուզում ել հետո ումա պետք ՞՞՞՞՞՞
ինձ թվումա մի հատ հավաքը ոչ մեկին չի խանգարի գոնե իրար հետ կծանոթանանք:)

----------


## Apsara

Ես էլ եմ դեմ Լևոնին, Սերժի համար էլ ուշքս չի գնում, թեև գերադասելի է Լևոնից
միանում եմ ձեզ կմասնակցեմ ու ակտիվիստ կլինեմ
զզվել եմ էս վիճակից :Angry2:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Առայժմ պետք է սպասել: Մենք ի՞նչ գործ ունենք այստեղ: լևոն-սերժ պայքար է, թող իրար միս ուտեն, մինչև տեսնենք, թե ինչ է լինում: 
>  Եկեք սպասենք, տեսնենք, թե ինչ է կատարվելու Ազատության հրապարակում, որից հետո կհավաքվենք ու գործի կանցնենք…


Է, Բյուր, անկեղծ ասեմ` հիասթափեցրիր... ո՞նց թե ինչ գործ ունենք... ախր հենց հիմա է գործը, հավատա, քանի "կրքերը բորբոքված են" ու իրադարձությունները թարմ, հազարավոր մարդիկ էրեկ ու էսօր վերքեր են ստացել, որոնք դեռ ցավում են... մենակ հիմա ա հնարավոր էդ վիրավորված մարդկանց մի կերպ համոզել, որ փրկությունը էդ երկուսի մեջ չէ, որ իրենց` բողոքող ժողովրդի, արդարություն ուզող ժողովրդի համախմբվածությունն է ամենամեծ ուժը... 

Հետո դու մարդ չես հավաքի, երաշխավորում եմ... շատ արագ ամեն ինչ կմոռացվի, մի թևը կստանա իր ուզածը, մյուս թևը ընդհանրապես կքաշվի մի անկյուն կամ կմեկնի Հայաստանից...

Չէ, շատ անորոշ բան է մտածված... ես էլ կփորձեմ պրպտել, տեսնեմ ինչ է հնարավոր մտածել... Բայց եթե ցանկություն կա հետաձգել ամեն բան, մինչև որ քաղաքական դաշտը հանդարտվի, ուրեմն ես էլ չկամ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հա բայց մարդիք հիմա են ուզում ել հետո ումա պետք ՞՞՞՞՞՞
> ինձ թվումա մի հատ հավաքը ոչ մեկին չի խանգարի գոնե իրար հետ կծանոթանանք


Հա՛, հավաքվել հենց վաղն էլ կարող ենք, բայց դե վտանգավոր կլինի: Երկու օր անց ես շատ զբաղված եմ, բայց կարող եմ հայտարարել բոլորին, ես էլ ժամը 6-ից հետո կմիանամ:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> ինձ թվումա մի հատ հավաքը ոչ մեկին չի խանգարի գոնե իրար հետ կծանոթանանք


...Շատ անլուրջ է... ծանոթանալու համար կան հանդիպումներ, իսկ եթե ուզում եք հավաքվել, ուրեմն պետք է ամեն մեկն իր հետ լիքը իդեաներ բերի  :Wink:

----------


## Armenoid

> ...Շատ անլուրջ է... ծանոթանալու համար կան հանդիպումներ, իսկ եթե ուզում եք հավաքվել, ուրեմն պետք է ամեն մեկն իր հետ լիքը իդեաներ բերի ;)


հա բա հո կոֆե խմելու չենք գալու՞՞՞՞՞

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Է, Բյուր, անկեղծ ասեմ` հիասթափեցրիր... ո՞նց թե ինչ գործ ունենք... ախր հենց հիմա է գործը, հավատա, քանի կրքերը բորբոքված են" ու իրադարձությունները թարմ, հազարավոր մարդիկ էրեկ ու էսօր վերքեր են ստացել, որոնք դեռ ցավում են... մենակ հիմա ա հնարավոր էդ վիրավորված մարդկանց մի կերպ համոզել, որ փրկությունը էդ երկուսի մեջ չէ, որ իրենց` բողոքող ժողովրդի, արդարություն ոըզող ժողովրդի համախմբվածությունն է ամենամեծ ուժը...


Իմ ասածն այն է, որ այս կարճ ժամանակահատվածում մենք դժվար կարողանանք ինչ-որ բանի հասնել: Կարող ենք պարզապես մեր ասելիքն ասել, բայց որևէ բանի հասնելուց առաջ պետք է ժողովրդին արմատապես փոխել:

----------


## Artgeo

Վազգեննականներ, վաղը Հանրապետության Հրապարակում Սերժ Սարգսյանն է միտինգ անցկացնում։ Դե ձեզ տեսնեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Իմ ասածն այն է, որ այս կարճ ժամանակահատվածում մենք դժվար կարողանանք ինչ-որ բանի հասնել: Կարող ենք պարզապես մեր ասելիքն ասել, բայց որևէ բանի հասնելուց առաջ պետք է ժողովրդին արմատապես փոխել:


...Մի տեսակ չի բռնում` *հայ* ժողովրդին արմատապես *փոխել*...
Չէ... ուղղակի միշտ գտնվում է լավ, խելացի, ակտիվ, կրեատիվ կորիզ, ով կարողանում է իր շուրջը հավաքել մյուսներին... ժողովրդի մեծ մասը պոտենցիալ "հավաքվողներ" են (թե կուզես` էս պահին ես էլ եմ էդ մարդկանցից, որովհետև "հավաքվելու" կարիքն արդեն կրիտիկական չափի է հասել ինձ մոտ), իսկ կորիզը շատ փոքր տոկոս է կազմում, բայց նրա ուժը Հավաքվածության, Խելքի ու Նպատակի մեջ է! 
Լավ, չեք գտնում, որ լիդեր  է պետք, թող չլինի... բայց ուղղակի բողոքե՞լ... գոնե նոր ընտրությունների համար... 
ուղղակի մի քիչ "ռոմանտիկ" է էս ամեն ինչը... էսօր Սերժը ԼՏՊ-ից վախենում է, որովհետև ԼՏՊ-ն շատ "կեղտեր կարող է ջրի երես բերել" (մանրամասները էս թեմայի հետ կապ չունեն), իսկ եթե էս ձեռնարկը անգամ գլուխ գա, ինքը որևէ նման բան չունի, ինչից ելնելով` իշխանությունները կսկսեն հաշվի նստել մի խումբ արդար ու ազնիվ քաղաքացիների հետ... 
էլի եմ ասում, ավելի մեծ կլինի ազդեցությունը, եթե էս ամենը տեղափոխվի հասարակական-քաղաքացիական ասպարեզ, բայց հասկանում եմ, որ սա չէ ձեր ուզածը...

----------


## Apsara

> ...Շատ անլուրջ է... ծանոթանալու համար կան հանդիպումներ, իսկ եթե ուզում եք հավաքվել, ուրեմն պետք է ամեն մեկն իր հետ լիքը իդեաներ բերի


ես իդեա չունեմ, ես ժողովրդի այն տգետ մասին եմ պատկանում, որ ոչինչ չեն հասկանում քաղաքականությունից, բայց հասկանում են այնքան, որ կարողնանա անցյալն ու ներկան համեմատոլով գոնե ապագայի մշուշոտ պատկեր կազմեն, ինձ նմանները ցավոք շատ են՝ եթե կարողանաք նրանց համախմբել մեծ ուժի կտիրանաք

----------


## Grieg

> Վազգեննականներ, վաղը Հանրապետության Հրապարակում Սերժ Սարգսյանն է միտինգ անցկացնում։ Դե ձեզ տեսնեմ


նման բաներ ասելուց աղբյուրը նշիր, օրինակ Լեվոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի , Նիկոլ Փաշինյան, Ա1+,Հայլուր  և այլն

----------


## otar

Ի~նչ հաճելի թեմա ա!!!
   Կոչ եմ անում ՉԳՆԱԼ  Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կազմակերպած հավաքներին!!!
   Ու խնդրում եմ չասեք թե ինձ կաշառք են տվել ես գրառումը կատարելու համար, որովհետև դա առնվազն թյուրիմացություն կլինի. 
  Սա պատրիոտիզմ չի սա չգիտեմ ինչ է!!! Պատրիոտը իր երկրի ԾԱՆՐ վիճակը հաշվի առնելով էլ ավելի կբարդացնի՞ այն. Իր երկիրը հարգող մարդը թույլ կտա որ ինչ-որ մեկը կամ երկուսը  :Angry2:  ստիպեն ԱԶԳը բաժանվել երկու մասի ու միմյանց նկատմամբ ատելությամբ լցված 5 որ շարունակ խոսել միայն մի թեմայով!!! իրան հարգող մարդը թույլ կտա կանգնել ազգակցի ու հաճախ նաև ընկերոջ հետ կռիվ անել ու ասել "ես ՊՈՂՈՍԻԿԻՆ եմ պաշտպանում, իսկ դու ՊԵՏՐՈՍԻԿԻՆ ուրեմն դու իմ թշնամին ես!!!" 
   Իրեն հարգող ու իր երկիրը սիրող մարդը թույլ կտա՞ արդյոք այս ամենը!!
   Մտածեք! Մարդիկ! 
   Ո՞վ է Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:
   Ո՞վ է Սերժ Սարգսյանը:
   Վերջապես հասկացեք որ ընտրությունները եղել պրծել են ու սրանով դուք միայն ՁԵՐ երկրի քաղաքացիների տարբեր խմբերը լարում եք իրար դեմ! Ավելի լավ է ունենալ ՎԱՏ նախագահ քան դրա հետ մեկտեղ ունենալ ԻՐԱՐ ՆԿԱՏՄԱՄԲ ԹՇՆԱՄԱՆՔՈՎ ԼՑՎԱԾ ՄԻ ՈՂՋ ԺՈՂՈՎՈւՐԴ!!!
*Արթնացեք, մարդիկ: Բացեք ձեր աչքերը * 

    Նրանցից ինչ-որ մեկն արդյոք արժանի՞ է ԲԱԶՄԵԼ.. այո ԲԱԶՄԵԼ.. չե նույնիսկ ԹԱՌԵԼ! նախագահական աթոռին:

 " ALL WE ARE SAYING IS GIVE PEACE A CHANCE!!!"

----------


## Sunny Stream

> ես իդեա չունեմ, ես ժողովրդի այն տգետ մասին եմ պատկանում, որ ոչինչ չեն հասկանում քաղաքականությունից, բայց հասկանում են այնքան, որ կարողնանա անցյալն ու ներկան համեմատոլով գոնե ապագայի մշուշոտ պատկեր կազմեն, ինձ նմանները ցավոք շատ են՝ եթե կարողանաք նրանց համախմբել մեծ ուժի կտիրանաք


Ես արդեն կասկածում եմ, թե քաղաքականությունից գլուխ հանելու համար խել է պետք... չէ, առհասարակ քաղաքականությունից գլուխ հանել հնարավոր չի... ուղղակի գիտես, որ դու էսպես ես մածում ու փնտրում ես մեկին, ով քչից-շատից մոտ է քո մտածածին... (ավելի հաճախ` չես գտնում)  :Wink: 

Լավ, աասենք` հավաքույթը կայացավ, հետո՞...
Ասենք պաստառներ պատրաստվեցին` "Արդարություն ենք ուզում", "Մենք չենք նախընտրում որևէ թեկնածուի, մենք նախընտրում ենք արդարությունը" ու էդպես շարունակ... հետո՞...

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> " ALL WE ARE SAYING IS GIVE PEACE A CHANCE!!!"


Վերևի հետ գրեթե համաձայն չեմ, բայց սրա համար  :Good:  :Kiss:

----------


## Artgeo

> նման բաներ ասելուց աղբյուրը նշիր, օրինակ Լեվոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի , Նիկոլ Փաշինյան, Ա1+,Հայլուր  և այլն


ՍերժԼուր  :Wink:

----------


## Ancord

> Վազգեննականներ, վաղը Հանրապետության Հրապարակում Սերժ Սարգսյանն է միտինգ անցկացնում։ Դե ձեզ տեսնեմ



Խորհուրդ կտամ, որ դուք գնաք, քանի որ ձեր ջանքերով ԼՏՊ-ն կարողացավ իր նկատմամբ ատելության պատճառով Սերժի համար, չնայած վերջինիս կողմից լավ կեցծիքներով, այնուամենայնիվ բավական շատ ձայն ապահովել:

----------


## Armenoid

չգիտեմ չգիտեմ
չե բայց մի բան կարող եմ ասել 100% 2-4 որ  ժամանակ ունենք հետո ել մարդ չի գա 
oրինակ եսոր լիքը մարդու ասեցի շատ մե ոգևորությամբ ընդունեցին իսկ մի 10-oրից որ ասեմ.........:(

----------


## Ancord

> Վազգեննականներ, վաղը Հանրապետության Հրապարակում Սերժ Սարգսյանն է միտինգ անցկացնում։ Դե ձեզ տեսնեմ


Խորհուրդ կտամ, որ դուք գնաք, քանի որ ձեր ջանքերով ԼՏՊ-ն կարողացավ իր նկատմամբ ատելության պատճառով Սերժին, չնայած վերջինիս կողմից լավ կեցծիքներով, այնուամենայնիվ բավական շատ ձայն ապահովել: 
ԼՏՊ-ն այն մարդը չէր կարող երբեք լինել, որի շուրջ միասնական ըննդիմություն երբևէ լիներ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ԼՏՊ-ն այն մարդը չէր կարող երբեք լինել, որի շուրջ միասնական ըննդիմություն երբևէ լիներ:


Երեւի Վազգենն էր հա էդ մարդը?  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ancord

> Երեւի Վազգենն էր հա էդ մարդը?


Ցանկացածը, միայն ոչ ԼՏՊ-ն, որը սպանել է ժողովրդավարությունը Հայաստանում և որը այդքան շատ կոմպրոմատ ունի իր վրա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վազգեննականներ, վաղը Հանրապետության Հրապարակում Սերժ Սարգսյանն է միտինգ անցկացնում։ Դե ձեզ տեսնեմ


Ա՛րթ, իզուր ես թույն թափում: Շատ լավ գիտես, որ մենք Սերժի հետ չենք: 




> Լավ, չեք գտնում, որ լիդեր է պետք, թող չլինի... բայց ուղղակի բողոքե՞լ... գոնե նոր ընտրությունների համար...
> ուղղակի մի քիչ "ռոմանտիկ" է էս ամեն ինչը... էսօր Սերժը ԼՏՊ-ից վախենում է, որովհետև ԼՏՊ-ն շատ "կեղտեր կարող է ջրի երես բերել" (մանրամասները էս թեմայի հետ կապ չունեն), իսկ եթե էս ձեռնարկը անգամ գլուխ գա, ինքը որևէ նման բան չունի, ինչից ելնելով` իշխանությունները կսկսեն հաշվի նստել մի խումբ արդար ու ազնիվ քաղաքացիների հետ...


Հասկանու՞մ ես, մի ուրիշ խնդիր կա այստեղ: լևոնին ու սերժին առանց ֆիզիկական ուժի հնարավոր չէ հաղթել, իսկ մենք դրանցից ոչ մեկը չունենք: Լիդերը կձևավորվի ընթացքում: Միայն թե մի անգամ հավաքվենք, տեսնենք ովքեր կան:

----------


## Armenoid

դուք շատ եք խորացել պետք ե զգոն մտածել մենք բոլորս հասկանում ենք որ ինչ-որ լուրջ բան չենք փոխի իսկ դուք նենց եք պատրաստվում ոնց-որ հեղափոխուտյուն եք ուզում անեք....................................................................................................................................  ......................... :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ցանկացածը


Օրինակ

----------


## Apsara

> Ես արդեն կասկածում եմ, թե քաղաքականությունից գլուխ հանելու համար խել է պետք... չէ, առհասարակ քաղաքականությունից գլուխ հանել հնարավոր չի... ուղղակի գիտես, որ դու էսպես ես մածում ու փնտրում ես մեկին, ով քչից-շատից մոտ է քո մտածածին... (ավելի հաճախ` չես գտնում) 
> 
> Լավ, աասենք` հավաքույթը կայացավ, հետո՞...
> Ասենք պաստառներ պատրաստվեցին` "Արդարություն ենք ուզում", "Մենք չենք նախընտրում որևէ թեկնածուի, մենք նախընտրում ենք արդարությունը" ու էդպես շարունակ... հետո՞...
> 
> s


Իսկ ես չեմ փնտրում որևէ մեկին, ով իմ գլխին կնստի կամ էլ թառելով նախագահական աթոռին կսկսի ջեբերը լցնել, թքած ունեմ նրանց բոլորի դեմ, ես ընդհամենը սա եմ ուզում ցույց տալ այդ հավաքին մասնակցելով
Իրականում ես ինքս ոչինչով չեմ փոխվի, ինչպես նաև մնացած մարդիք և նրանց դրությունները կախված նրանից թե ով կնստի այդ աթոռին, մարդիք միշտ էլ անշնորհակալ են լինում, միշտ էլ բողոքելու են,պայքարելու են և այլն: Նրանց երբեք հասու չի լինի, որ փոփոխությունները պիտի սկսվեն կատարվել հենց իրենցից՝ իրենց ներսից
չես ուզում կաշառակեր երկիր լինի՝ ինքդ երբեք մի տուր և մի վերցրու կաշառք
չես ուզում խափեբա երկիր լինի՝ ինքդ մի ստի …
չես ուզում մուրացկանի մտածելակերպով երկրում ապրել՝ ինքդ մի մուրա և մի տուր մուրացողին…

*Ես ուզում եմ, որ այդ հավաքը տեղի  ունենա, բայց այն պիտի լինի օրինական և չխախտի ներկա գործող ոչ մի օրենք*
չես ուզում անօրեն երկրում ապրել՝ առաջինը սկսիր քեզանից և մի անցիր փողոցը որտեղ պատահի և տարբեր գույնի լույսերի տակ…

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Իսկ ես չեմ փնտրում որևէ մեկին, ով իմ գլխին կնստի կամ էլ թառելով նախագահական աթոռին կսկսի ջեբերը լցնել, թքած ունեմ նրանց բոլորի դեմ, ես ընդհամենը սա եմ ուզում ցույց տալ այդ հավաքին մասնակցելով
> Իրականում ես ինքս ոչինչով չեմ փոխվի, ինչպես նաև մնացած մարդիք և նրանց դրությունները կախված նրանից թե ով կնստի այդ աթոռին, մարդիք միշտ էլ անշնորհակալ են լինում, միշտ էլ բողոքելու են,պայքարելու են և այլն: Նրանց երբեք հասու չի լինի, որ փոփոխությունները պիտի սկսվեն կատարվել հենց իրենցից՝ իրենց ներսից
> չես ուզում կաշառակեր երկիր լինի՝ ինքդ երբեք մի տուր և մի վերցրու կաշառք
> չես ուզում խափեբա երկիր լինի՝ ինքդ մի ստի …
> չես ուզում մուրացկանի մտածելակերպով երկրում ապրել՝ ինքդ մի մուրա և մի տուր մուրացողին…
> 
> *Ես ուզում եմ, որ այդ հավաքը տեղի  ունենա, բայց այն պիտի լինի օրինական և չխախտի ներկա գործող ոչ մի օրենք*
> չես ուզում անօրեն երկրում ապրել՝ առաջինը սկսիր քեզանից և մի անցիր փողոցը որտեղ պատահի և տարբեր գույնի լույսերի տակ…


Դե որ ասում եմ` էս ամենը տեղափոխվում է քաղաքացիական դաշտ, քո նշածները քաղաքացիական պատասխանատվության դրույթներ են, ես էդ ամենին չորս վերջույթով կողմ եմ ( :LOL: ), բայց էդ դեպքում էլ իմաստ էլ չունի նշել, որ որևէ մեկին դեմ ես, հերիք է և այն, որ ոչ մեկին կողմ չես... որ ուզածդ ու արածդ գործ ունի միայն քաղաքացու ինքնագիտակցության հետ...

----------


## Artgeo

> Ա՛րթ, իզուր ես թույն թափում: Շատ լավ գիտես, որ մենք Սերժի հետ չենք:


Թույն չեմ թափում։ Ես քաջ գիտակցում եմ ինչ եմ ասում ու երբ եմ ասում։ 2003 թվականի Վրաստանի հեղափոխությանը չմիացան Նոր աջերը ու նրանք ավտոմատ համարվեցին Շեվարդնաձեի կողմնակիցներ, չնայած նրանք նույնպես պնդում էին, որ Շեվարդնաձեի կողմնակից չեն, բայց Սահակաշվիլուն նույնպես դեմ են։ Նրանք առաջարկում էին սուս ու փուս սպասել հաջորդ ընտրություններին։ 
Նրանց ռեյտինգը շարունակում է ընկնել առ այսօր։ 

Ինչո՞վ եք տարբերվում նրանցից։ Պաշտոնական տվյալներով 2 տոկո՞ս։ Իրականում չո՞րս, տա՞ս։ Նույնիսկ 15-ի դեպքում պարտվել եք։ Ու երկու ելք կա, կամ լռել կամ միանալ շարժմանը։ Առաջինը Սերժին միանալ է, երկրորդը Լևոնին։ Ու ինչքան ուզում եք պնդեք, որ տենց չի Վազգեն Մանուկյանը հստակ ասել է, որ ինքը ձայն չի հանելու ու գնացել է տուն։ Սրանով Վազգեն Մանուկյանի քաղաքական կյանքը ավարտված է ու սակավաթիվ կողմնակիցների վերակենդանացման ջանքերը զուր են։

----------


## Armenoid

աչքիս վերջում ենքան եք փիլիսոփյելու որ ոչ մի բան ել չստացվի 
պետք են հստակ գործողություններ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչո՞վ եք տարբերվում նրանցից։ Պաշտոնական տվյալներով 2 տոկո՞ս։ Իրականում չո՞րս, տա՞ս։ Նույնիսկ 15-ի դեպքում պարտվել եք։ Ու երկու ելք կա, կամ լռել կամ միանալ շարժմանը։ Առաջինը Սերժին միանալ է, երկրորդը Լևոնին։ Ու ինչքան ուզում եք պնդեք, որ տենց չի Վազգեն Մանուկյանը հստակ ասել է, որ ինքը ձայն չի հանելու ու գնացել է տուն։ Սրանով Վազգեն Մանուկյանի քաղաքական կյանքը ավարտված է ու սակավաթիվ կողմնակիցների վերակենդանացման ջանքերը զուր են։


Ա՛րթ, ինչու՞ ես ամեն ինչը սև ու սպիտակ տեսնում, ինչու՞ չես պատկերացնում, որ կան նաև ուրիշ երանգներ: Ա՛րթ, դու խոսում ես լևոնի նման… որը մեզ տականք ու դավաճան է անվանել:

----------


## Guetta

> աչքիս վերջում ենքան եք փիլիսոփյելու որ ոչ մի բան ել չստացվի պետք են հստակ գործողություններ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Armenoid, խի նորես գլխի ընգնում, որ էս ֆորումում տաղանդավոր "փիլիսոփաներ" կան...

----------


## Armenoid

> Արմենոիդ, խի նորես գլխի ընգնում, որ էս ֆորումում տաղանդավոր "փիլիսոփաներ" կան...


հա բա հազիվ մի բան եինք որշել ելի սկսեցին տորմուզ տալ :Sad:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ա՛րթ, ինչու՞ ես ամեն ինչը սև ու սպիտակ տեսնում, ինչու՞ չես պատկերացնում, որ կան նաև ուրիշ երանգներ: Ա՛րթ, դու խոսում ես լևոնի նման… որը մեզ տականք ու դավաճան է անվանել:


*ՉԻ ԱՆՎԱՆԵԼ*։ Ես կարդացել եմ այդ տեքստը, լսել եմ աուդիոն։ Լևոնը այդպիսի բան *չի ասել։* Հիմա ե՞ս եմ զոմբիացած։ Մի հատ սթափ նայի։ Ծիածանագույն լինել այսօր ամենամեծ սխալն է, քանի որ Սերժը մի գույն է՝ մոխրագույն ու այդ գույնը կուտի բոլորիս եթե մենք ամեն մեկս մեր ջրերով գնանք։ Առակներ պատմելու հավես չունեմ, ինքդ էլ կիմանաս, ցախավելի պատմությունը հիշի։

----------


## Guetta

Լևոնը ասել է. "Ով մեզ հետ չի, նա տականքա:"[/B]

----------


## բիթի հարիֆ

Ընդեմ Լևոնի, ընդեմ Սերժի, ընդեմ *ցանկացաց* իշխանության: Մենք ինքներս պիտի տնորինենք մեր կյանքը, այլ ոչտե ուրիշներ ըիշխեն մեզ:
Հանուն ԻՆՔՆԱԿԱՌԱՎԱՐՄԱՆ:

----------


## Armenoid

> Լևոնը ասել է. "Ով մեզ հետ չի, նա տականքա:"


ես ել եմ լսել այդ բարերը!!!!!!!!

----------


## Artgeo

> Լևոնը ասել է. "Ով մեզ հետ չի, նա տականքա:"


Դու որ ասիր, ուրեմն հաստատ ասել է։  :LOL:

----------


## Guetta

> Դու որ ասիր, ուրեմն հաստատ ասել է։


Ապեր էտ խնդալդ ինչա նշանակում?

----------


## Armenoid

> Դու որ ասիր, ուրեմն հաստատ ասել է։


ընգեր եսքան մարդ ետի լսելա կարողա ուզում եք բոլորիս աննորմալի տեղ դնեք  տե  բոլորիս ականջները ետ որը լավ չեին լսում :Think:  :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ապեր էտ խնդալդ ինչա նշանակում?


Խնդալս էնա նշանակում, որ եթե ես հիմա վերցնեմ ու ասեմ, որ Սերժը ասել է, ով ինձ հետ չէ, լարեք, վառեք ու աքսորեք, դա չի նշանակի, որ նա այդպես է ասել։ Էդքան բան։ 

Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խոսքերը կարդացել եմ տեքստային տարբերակով, լսել եմ աուդիո տարբերակը։ Այդպիսի արտահայտություն նա իր խոսքում *չի* ասել։ Այլ հարց է, թե ինչպես ես դու մեկնաբանում նրա խոսքերը։ Ու պետք չէ ներկայացնել սեփական խոսքերդ, որպես մեկ ուրիշի ասած խոսք։

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ցանկացածը, միայն ոչ ԼՏՊ-ն, որը սպանել է ժողովրդավարությունը Հայաստանում և որը այդքան շատ կոմպրոմատ ունի իր վրա:





> Օրինակ


Օրինակ չկար, փաստորեն?  :Think:

----------


## Ancord

> Թույն չեմ թափում։ Ես քաջ գիտակցում եմ ինչ եմ ասում ու երբ եմ ասում։ 2003 թվականի Վրաստանի հեղափոխությանը չմիացան Նոր աջերը ու նրանք ավտոմատ համարվեցին Շեվարդնաձեի կողմնակիցներ, չնայած նրանք նույնպես պնդում էին, որ Շեվարդնաձեի կողմնակից չեն, բայց Սահակաշվիլուն նույնպես դեմ են։ Նրանք առաջարկում էին սուս ու փուս սպասել հաջորդ ընտրություններին։ 
> Նրանց ռեյտինգը շարունակում է ընկնել առ այսօր։ 
> 
> Ինչո՞վ եք տարբերվում նրանցից։ Պաշտոնական տվյալներով 2 տոկո՞ս։ Իրականում չո՞րս, տա՞ս։ Նույնիսկ 15-ի դեպքում պարտվել եք։ Ու երկու ելք կա, կամ լռել կամ միանալ շարժմանը։ Առաջինը Սերժին միանալ է, երկրորդը Լևոնին։ Ու ինչքան ուզում եք պնդեք, որ տենց չի Վազգեն Մանուկյանը հստակ ասել է, որ ինքը ձայն չի հանելու ու գնացել է տուն։ Սրանով Վազգեն Մանուկյանի քաղաքական կյանքը ավարտված է ու սակավաթիվ կողմնակիցների վերակենդանացման ջանքերը զուր են։


Իսկ ինչ տարբերություն Լևոնի կամ Սերժի միջև, նույն հանցագործներն են: Սահակաշվիլուն համեմատում ես Լևոնի հետ?

----------


## Guetta

> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խոսքերը կարդացել եմ տեքստային տարբերակով, լսել եմ աուդիո տարբերակը։ Այդպիսի արտահայտություն նա իր խոսքում *չի* ասել։ Այլ հարց է, թե ինչպես ես դու մեկնաբանում նրա խոսքերը։ Ու պետք չէ ներկայացնել սեփական խոսքերդ, որպես մեկ ուրիշի ասած խոսք։


Եթե քեզ ձեռա տալիս, որ Լևոնը տենց բան չի ասել- քյասար ասա` ես էլ չեմ արձագանքի: Իսկ եթե քո իմանալով չի ասել` ուրեմն դու չգիտես, ասելա:

----------


## Armenoid

> Իսկ ինչ տարբերություն Լևոնի կամ Սերժի միջև, նույն հանցագործներն են: Սահակաշվիլուն համեմատում ես Լևոնի հետ՞


ախպեր ինչ  կապ ունի վրաստանը ելի ոֆտոպ եք անում!!!!!!!
թեմայի անունը կարդացեք!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ancord

> Օրինակ չկար, փաստորեն?



Վազգեն Մանուկյան, թեկուզ Արթուր և Վահան, նրանք գոնե նախագահ չեն եղել ու անմիջական պատասխանատվություն չեն կրում:

----------


## Artgeo

> ընգեր եսքան մարդ ետի լսելա կարողա ուզում եք բոլորիս աննորմալի տեղ դնեք  տե  բոլորիս ականջները ետ որը լավ չեին լսում


Ժողովուրդը առավոտից անհամբերությամբ սպասում էր ՀՀ Առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթին: Նա խոսեց եւ հատուկ ուշադրություն հրավիրեց այն փաստին, որ բոլոր այն մարդիկ, ովքեր պայքարել են մեր ազգային անկախության համար, պայքարել են Արցախի ազատագրման համար, մեկը մյուսի ետեւից կանգնում են մեր կողքին: ՚Ես չեմ կարծում, որ Հայաստանում կգտնվի արժանապատվություն ունեցող որեւէ մարդ, որը դեմ դուրս կգա ժողովրդին եւ չկանգնի մեր կողքին:

Ցավում եմ, որ տականքը շատ է, բայց վստահ եղեք, որ որքան հզորանում է մեր շարժումը, որքան համախմբվում է մեր ժողովուրդը, այդ տականքը նվազում, գնում մտնում է իր բները, նրանց ձայնը վաղը չի լսվելու, նրանց հարեւանները վաղը նրանց բարեւ չեն տալու, դրանց երեխաները ամաչելու են իրենց ծնողների համարՙ,-ասաց նա: ՚Այոՙ,- բացականչեց հրապարակը:

http://www.a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=58123

Ազգ.ամ ում էլ աուդիոն կա։

----------


## Guetta

> ախպեր ինչ  կապ ունի վրաստանը ելի ոֆտոպ եք անում!!!!!!!
> թեմայի անունը կարդացեք!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Armenoid, օֆֆ-տոպը գալիսա մոդերներից, իրանք պետքա հետևել դրան` ջնջել ԲՈԼՈՐ օֆֆ-տոպները, այլ ոչ թե` ընտրողաբար, ելնելով գրառումը կատարողի քաղաքական կողմնորոշումից, բայց ոնց տենում ես... տեսնում ես...

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ ինչ տարբերություն Լևոնի կամ Սերժի միջև, նույն հանցագործներն են: Սահակաշվիլուն համեմատում ես Լևոնի հետ?


Մեկին կրիմինալներն ու կաշառակեր պաշտոնյաներն են բերում իշխանության ու նա լինելու է դրանց նախագահը  թքած է ունենալու ժողովրդի վրա։

Մյուսին ժողովուրդն է բերում ու նա լինելու է ժողովրդի նախագահը։ Իսկ ժողովուրդը պահանջելու է արդար ընտրություններ։

----------


## Armenoid

> Ժողովուրդը առավոտից անհամբերությամբ սպասում էր ՀՀ Առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթին: Նա խոսեց եւ հատուկ ուշադրություն հրավիրեց այն փաստին, որ բոլոր այն մարդիկ, ովքեր պայքարել են մեր ազգային անկախության համար, պայքարել են Արցախի ազատագրման համար, մեկը մյուսի ետեւից կանգնում են մեր կողքին: ՚Ես չեմ կարծում, որ Հայաստանում կգտնվի արժանապատվություն ունեցող որեւէ մարդ, որը դեմ դուրս կգա ժողովրդին եւ չկանգնի մեր կողքին:
> 
> Ցավում եմ, որ տականքը շատ է, բայց վստահ եղեք, որ որքան հզորանում է մեր շարժումը, որքան համախմբվում է մեր ժողովուրդը, այդ տականքը նվազում, գնում մտնում է իր բները, նրանց ձայնը վաղը չի լսվելու, նրանց հարեւանները վաղը նրանց բարեւ չեն տալու, դրանց երեխաները ամաչելու են իրենց ծնողների համարՙ,-ասաց նա: ՚Այոՙ,- բացականչեց հրապարակը:
> 
> http://հտտպ://վվվ.ա1պլուս.ամ/ամու/՞պ...ճիիդ=58123
> 
> Ազգ.ամ ում էլ աուդիոն կա։


 :Hands Up: :հանդս :Hands Up: :Դ :LOL: 
այսքան դեր չեի խնդացել!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Մոդերատորական։ Սմայլերի չարաշահումը չի ողջունվում։*

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Վազգեն Մանուկյան


Դուք ինձ չհիասթափեցրիք, բրավո  :Smile: 

Իսկ ուր է Մանուկյանը հիմա? Այդչափ ժողովրդին նվիրված (ըստ համառորեն տարածվող  լուրերի) մարդը ինչու այժմ ժողովրդի կողքին չէ? Ինչու չի կանգնում ու հայտարարում` ԼՏՊ, ես քեզնից բեսամփթ, մի ԱՅԼ ձեւի նեղացած եմ, բայց էս 1000-որ մարդիկ, որ հրապարակում սառում են, այդ թվում ՀԻԱՆԱԼԻ երիտասարդությունը, ԻՄ ժողովուրդն են, դրա համար ես կանգնում եմ իրենց կողքին, թեւ ԱՏՈՒՄ են քեզ: Բայց իրենց կողքին եմ, քանզի իրենք պայքարում են իրենց արժանապատվության համար ու հայվանացման դեմ: Ու ես ԱՌԱՋԻՆ անգամ լինելով` չեմ ուզում ԻՄ ժողովրդից երես թեքեմ: 

Ինչու չի ասում? Զբաղված է?

----------


## REAL_ist

հիմա ըստ ձեզ ետ տականք ասածը հասարակ ժողովրդին ի նկատի ունի :Shok: 
հիմա ովա զոմբիացած :LOL:

----------


## Armenoid

> Արմենոիդ, օֆֆ-տոպը գալիսա մոդերներից, իրանք պետքա հետևել դրան` ջնջել ԲՈԼՈՐ օֆֆ-տոպները, այլ ոչ թե` ընտրողաբար, ելնելով գրառումը կատարողի քաղաքական կողմնորոշումից, բայց ոնց տենում ես... տեսնում ես...


հա ոնց տեսնում եմ մոդերներն ել են կիսվել 2-կու մասի

----------


## Ancord

> Դուք ինձ չհիասթափեցրիք, բրավո 
> 
> Իսկ ուր է Մանուկյանը հիմա? Այդչափ ժողովրդին նվիրված (ըստ համառորեն տարածվող  լուրերի) մարդը ինչու այժմ ժողովրդի կողքին չէ? Ինչու չի կանգնում ու հայտարարում` ԼՏՊ, ես քեզնից բեսամփթ, մի ԱՅԼ ձեւի նեղացած եմ, բայց էս 1000-որ մարդիկ, որ հրապարակում սառում են, այդ թվում ՀԻԱՆԱԼԻ երիտասարդությունը, ԻՄ ժողովուրդն են, դրա համար ես կանգնում եմ իրենց կողքին, թեւ ԱՏՈՒՄ են քեզ: Բայց իրենց կողքին եմ, քանզի իրենք պայքարում են իրենց արժանապատվության համար ու հայվանացման դեմ: Ու ես ԱՌԱՋԻՆ անգամ լինելով` չեմ ուզում ԻՄ ժողովրդից երես թեքեմ: 
> 
> Ինչու չի ասում? Զբաղված է?


Կարդա նրա հայտարարությունը, ինչքան կարելի ա նույն բանը ասել: Սերժն ու Լևոնը նույն են, կանգնի Լևոնի կողքին? Օրինակ ծառայել, որ հանցագործների համար միշտ շանս կա? Դա անբարոյականություն չի լինի նրա կողմից? Ու ինչքան ես եմ տեղյակ այդ հանրահավաքներից, դա ոչ թե արդարության համար պայքար է, այլ Լևոնին նախագահ դարձնելու:
Բայց ճիշտն ասած հոգնել եմ այս անիմաստ քննարկումներից ու նույն բանը հիսուն անգամ կրկնելուց:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կարդա նրա հայտարարությունը, ինչքան կարելի ա նույն բանը ասել: Սերժն ու Լևոնը նույն են, կանգնի Լևոնի կողքին? Օրինակ ծառայել, որ հանցագործների համար միշտ շանս կա? Դա անբարոյականություն չի լինի նրա կողմից? Ու ինչքան ես եմ տեղյակ այդ հանրահավաքներից, դա ոչ թե արդարության համար պայքար է, այլ Լևոնին նախագահ դարձնելու:
> Բայց ճիշտն ասած հոգնել եմ այս անիմաստ քննարկումներից ու նույն բանը հիսուն անգամ կրկնելուց:


Շատերն էլ հոգնել են ձեզ կրկնելուց, որ հիմա կանգնողը ժողովրդի կոքին է կանգնում, ոչ թե Լեւոնի: Բայց դե ինչու հասկանալ մի բան, որը ձեռնտու չէ: 

Ժողովրդին այժմ աջակցություն է պետք, որ այդ նույն Լեւոնին կարողանա նույն Ազատության հրապարակում խաչել, եթե իրեն կրկին հուսախաբ անեն: Ու մենք կկարողանանք դա անել: 

"Ինչքան տեղյակ եմ այդ հանրահավաքներից"...ոնց որ Բուրկինաֆասոյի ժողովրդի մասին խոսեք: Գոնե զգում եք, ինչքան անտարբերությում կա ձեր ասածի մեջ?

Թեեւ վազգենապաշտներին դա բնորոշ է...մենք առանց ձեզ էլ կհասնենք նրան, որ մեզ հետ հաշվի կնստեն ամեն տեսակ ոչնչություններն ու կեղծարարները, որոնց հիմա դուք աջակցում եք ձեր հանցավոր պարապությամբ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թեեւ վազգենապաշտներին դա բնորոշ է...մենք առանց ձեզ էլ կհասնենք նրան, որ մեզ հետ հաշվի կնստեն ամեն տեսակ ոչնչություններն ու կեղծարարները, որոնց հիմա դուք աջակցում եք ձեր հանցավոր պարապությամբ:


Ցավում եմ, բայց դրան ոչ թե դուք եք հասնելու, այլ Մանվելի զինված ջոկատներն ու երկրապահները, եթե իհարկե հասնեն ընդհանրապես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժո՜ղ, Վազգեն Մանուկյանը պատրաստ է մեզ ընդունել և քննարկել, թե ինչ քայլեր կարելի է ձեռնարկել:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ժո՜ղ, Վազգեն Մանուկյանը պատրաստ է մեզ ընդունել և քննարկել, թե ինչ քայլեր կարելի է ձեռնարկել:


Փաստորեն մենք իրոք պետք է գնանք նրան խնդրենք որ մեր կողքին կանգնի...
Փաստորեն ՆԱ / նա իմ ընտրությունն էր.../ այդքան ցանկություն չունի ժողովրդին վատ օրին հանելու կամ գուցե ավելի վատից պաշտպանելու որ գոնե նախաձեռնողը ինքը լիներ...

Ցավալի է... Վազգեն Մանուկյանին շատ եմ հարգում, բայց միևնույն է նրա այս արարքներով օրեցօր աչքիցս ընկնում է...

Ինչևէ. Գուցե ես էլ միանամ ձեզ... համենայն դեպս գոնե հետաքրքրությունից դրդված... չէ որ վերջվերջո ձեր նոր առաջացող շարժման հիմնական գաղափարներին կողմ եմ...

Մնում է այս եռապառակտությունը չդառնա հայտնի առակներից մեկը և մեր սայլը գոնե դեպի լավը շարժ ունենա...  :Think: 

Համենայն դեպս իրոք գաղափարը լավն է, չնայած նրա իրագործման չնչին շանս անգամ չեմ տեսնում, "Против лома нет приёма, если нет другого лома"

Հուսով եմ սխալվում եմ . . . 

Հ.Գ. Այս նախաձեռնությանը մասնակցելը բնավ չի նշանակում ետ կանգնել ժողովրդի այն մասից ովքեր պայքարում են մեր ինչոր տեղ ընդհանուր թշնամու դեմ...

----------


## Զինվոր

> Ժո՜ղ, Վազգեն Մանուկյանը պատրաստ է մեզ ընդունել և քննարկել, թե ինչ քայլեր կարելի է ձեռնարկել:


Բյուրակն, դու ում ես ձայնդ տվել? Ուղղակի իմ համար հետաքրքիր ա: Դու կարծես թե քաղաքականության թեմայում շատ օբյեկտիվ էիր, դա պայմանավորված էր նրանով, որ լրիվ ուրիշ թեկնածուի ես պաշտպանել, թե այլ պատճառով?

----------


## keyboard

> livejournal-ում տասնյակների մասին են խոսում, բայց ես հարյուրների մասին եմ մտածում: Ու չեմ էլ վախենում, եթե քիչ լինենք: Կարևորը՝ գիտենք, թե ինչ ենք ուզում:


Այո մենք գիտենք, որ պայքարում ենք գաղափարների համար և ոչ մի դեպքում անհատների հետ ու իրենց շահերի համար: Ես չեմ ժխտում ու քննադատում այն մարդկան ովքեր այսօր Ազատության հրապարակում են այլ ողջունում եմ, որ թեկուզ փոր թվով բայց էլի միավորում կա, սակայն շատ եմ ցավում, քանի որ *իմ կարծիքով* նրանց էլի խաբում են: Նոր մի գրառում կարդացի, որտեղ մասնավորապես ասվում էր, որ ՍՍ-ն նախագահ է դառձել կաշառված ուժերի միջոցով, իսկ ԼՏՊ-ն կդառնա ժողովրդի միջոցով, ուղղակի մի բան չեմ հասկանում, եթե մեր պետության մեջ ԼՏՊ-ն է հիմնադրել այդ կաշառքն ու բռնի իշխանությունը, ինչպե՞ս ենք մենք պատկերացնում նրան իշխանության գլխում: Ամեն դեպքում ես չեմ համարում նրանց մեզ առաջնորդ և միանում եմ Ձեզ, համոզված եմ, որ քնակը կարևոր չէ, կարևոր է գաղափարներն ու դրանց հասնելու ժողովրդավար ու քաղաքակիրթ մեթոդները:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Մանուկյանին խնդրելուն ես կարծում եմ, որ եթե նրան մեր մեղքով կորցրել ենք, պարտավոր ենք թեկուզ խնդրելով հետ բերել: Ես գերադասում եմ խնդրել Վ.Մանուկյանին, քան ԼՏՊ-ի հետ լինել հավասարը հավասարին, ինչպես ինքն է ասում, դա իհարկե մինչև աթոռին հասնելը, իսկ Մանուկյանի հետ կլինեմ հավասարը հավասարին, աթոռին հասնելուց հետո:
Մի բան էլ պատմեմ ու ավարտեմ. երեկ խոսում էի մի քանի ընտանիքների հետ, որոնք գոնւմ են ազատության հրապարակ, գիտե՞ք ինչ էր նրանց պատասխանը, կգրեմ իրենց բառերով, նախապես ներողություն եմ խնդրում.
«Դե էթմենք, կայնմենք, խոսմենք, տունը գազը, լուսը քիչ ենք վառըմ, չենք մտածըմ ինչ պտի ուտենք, երեխեքին տանըմ ենք զոքանչի տուն, մենք էլ էփմենք միտինգ», իսկ հարցիս թե ինչի համար եք գնում ում եք պաշտպանում պատասխանեցին.
«դե Լևոնը, որ գա լավ կըլնի էլի», իսկ իմ իչու՞ հարցին պատասխանեցին «դե եսիմ ասըմ են լավ կլնի էլի»: 
Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Ժո՜ղ, Վազգեն Մանուկյանը պատրաստ է մեզ ընդունել և քննարկել, թե ինչ քայլեր կարելի է ձեռնարկել:


Կասես, երբ ես ամեն ինչ կանեմ, որ գամ:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մի հատ լավ խոսք կա, եթե լեռը չի գալիս Մուհամեդի մոտ, ապա Մուհամեդն է գնում լեռան մոտ: 

Հիմա ձեր մոտ լրիվ նույն վիճակն է, միայն թե հակառակը.....

----------


## Quadro

> Ժո՜ղ, Վազգեն Մանուկյանը պատրաստ է մեզ ընդունել և քննարկել, թե ինչ քայլեր կարելի է ձեռնարկել:


Էտ երբ ա լինելու?
ես ուզում եմ գամ իրան ԼԻՔԸ բան ունեմ ասելու

----------


## keyboard

> Մի հատ լավ խոսք կա, եթե լեռը չի գալիս Մուհամեդի մոտ, ապա Մուհամեդն է գնում լեռան մոտ: 
> 
> Հիմա ձեր մոտ լրիվ նույն վիճակն է, միայն թե հակառակը.....


Դրանում Մանուկյանը հաստատ մեղավոր չի, եթե ինքը տեսել է, որ 96-ին ժողովուրդը չպայքարեց իր իսկական նախագահի համար, ինչու եք համոզված, որ այսօր պայքարելու է, մենակ չասեք բա ազատության հրապարակում ինչ են անում, վերևում գրել եմ արդեն: :Angry2:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Եկեք անկեղծ խոսենք;

Արդյոք կա մեկը, ով իրական ուժ է ներկայացնում և կարող է դեմ գնալ այսօրվա իշխանություններին? ՈՉ

Արդյոք կար մեկը, մինչև Լևոնը, ով խիզախություն գտավ իր մեջ դեմ կանգնել անօրինականությանը? ՈՉ

Իսկ հիմա բոլորը տեսան, գտնվել է մի խիզախ իրենք էլ են գլուխ բարձրացնում, բայց ոչինչ, լավ է ուշ, քան երբեկ, կան ազնիվ մարդիկ, օրինակ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը:

Հիմա անիմաստ է ցրել էներգիան և պաշտպանել ուրիշ մարդկանց, մենք պետք է կենտրոնանանք և հաղթենք ոչ լեգիտիմ և ուժի զոռով հաստատված իշխանություններին:

Համոզված եմ, Լևոնը կհամագործակցի բոլոր արժանի մարդկանց հետ, որոնք այսօր իրեն չեն սատարում, բայց ազնիվ են: :Smile:

----------


## voter

> voter, «_Նոր արդար ընտրություններ պիտի կազմակերպվեն_ » տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկողների մի զգալի մասը էն մարդիկ են, որոնք Ազատության հրապարակում պայքարում են դրա համար։ Հենց մեկը ես։ Մասնակցում եմ հանրահավաքներին ու հենց այդ թեմայում էլ գրել եմ, թե որ տարբերակի օգտին եմ քվեարկել ու ինչու եմ պայքարում։
> Այսինքն՝ Ձեր հիմնավորումները չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը։
> *Այնպես որ, ինչքան էլ տանջվեք, չեք կարող վարկաբեկել Արդարության համար մղվող այս հզոր շարժումը։*


Ցավոք ինչպես 1991ին ԼՏՊն օգտագործեց ժողովրդի վեհ գաղափարները ու իրենով արեց պայքարը, հիմա էլ նրանք, ովքեր չեմ կասկածում որ կան և ազատության հրապարակում ու պայքարում են արդար ընտրության համար, օգտագործվում եք ԼՏՊի ռեվանշիզմի համար։

Սա այն դեպքն է, երբ ցանկություն ունեմ, անհուն ցանկություն ՍԽԱԼՎԱԾ լինել ու ԼՏՊն ՍՍի պրոյեկն ու երիտասարդության պատրանքներին թամբել ցանկացողը չլինի։

Ավաղ այդ մարդը մինչ օրս, ոչ մի ՆՈՐ բան չի առաջարկում, միայն կրկնում է այն ամենը ինչում ինքնը համոզված է - ԻՐ ՃՇՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ, բայց ցավալին նա է, որ մարդիկ չեն էլ լսում, մթագնած գիտակցությամբ միայն վանկարկում են Լևոն։ 

Համոզված եմ, որ եթե ԼՏՊն ինչ էլ հարդակից հայտարարի, էլի Լևոն,լևոն են գոռալու - աննըպատակ ամբոխավարություն է...

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> ԵԿԵՔ ՀԱՎԱՔՎԵՆՔ 2 OՐԻՑ ժԱՄը 3-ԻՆ ՄԱՏԵՆԱԴԱՐԱՆԻ ՄՈՏ


Այս պայքարը - ազատույան ու արդարության համար պիտի լինի, իսկ դա վաղը մյուս օրօվ չի ստացվի։ Խորհուրդ կտամ միքիչ հաբերել, գոնե մեկ շաբաթ, միգուցե և խորհրդանշական լինի, որ Գարնան հետ սկսեք պայքարը։ 

Նոր կյանքի պահանջով, գարնան գալով...

----------


## voter

> Ժո՜ղ, Վազգեն Մանուկյանը պատրաստ է մեզ ընդունել և քննարկել, թե ինչ քայլեր կարելի է ձեռնարկել:


Բյուրակն, կարևոր է, որ խորհրդատվական կարգով ՀԱՎԱՔԻՑ ԱՌԱՋ Մանուկյանի հետ հանդիպեք, ինչպես նաև Ժառանգությանը դիմեք, Օրինացին ու ռամկավարներին էլ,  միգուցե և դաշնակների երիտասարդական թևին էլ ու նույնիսկ Արման Մելիքյանին։

Զուտ խորհրդատվական կարգով, հավաքել կարծիքներ, երբ ինչպես կարելի է հավաքն կազմակերպել։

Համադրելով բոլորի կարծիքը նշանակել օր Կարգախոս ու հավաքվել։

Եթե համոզված ենք, իսկ դրանում չեմ կասծաում, որ ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ, ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ու ԱՆԱՉԱՌ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ պահանջը բոլորի շահից է ելնում, ապա մասնակից պիտի լինեն, կամ գոնէ դրան մասնակցելու առաջարկ պիտի ստանան բոլորը։

Հիմքը պիտի լինի - Հայ ժողովուրդին միասնականացնելու գաղափարը...

Հայաստանի ԱԶԱՏԱԳՐՄԱՆ ԲԱՑ ԲԱՆԱԿ ստեղծել, ով պիտի թույլ չտա այլևս կեղծեն, իսկ կաշառք վերցնողին գամենք անարգանքի սյունին, նկարենք նկարները ինտերնետում ու թերթերում տարածենք «ԱՄՈԹ ԸՆՏՐԱԿԱՇԱՌՔ ՎԵՐՑՆՈՂԻՆ» կարգախոսով

----------


## Smergh

> Եկեք անկեղծ խոսենք;
> 
> Արդյոք կա մեկը, ով իրական ուժ է ներկայացնում և կարող է դեմ գնալ այսօրվա իշխանություններին? ՈՉ
> 
> Արդյոք կար մեկը, մինչև Լևոնը, ով խիզախություն գտավ իր մեջ դեմ կանգնել անօրինականությանը? ՈՉ
> 
> Իսկ հիմա բոլորը տեսան, գտնվել է մի խիզախ իրենք էլ են գլուխ բարձրացնում, բայց ոչինչ, լավ է ուշ, քան երբեկ, կան ազնիվ մարդիկ, օրինակ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը:
> 
> Հիմա անիմաստ է ցրել էներգիան և պաշտպանել ուրիշ մարդկանց, մենք պետք է կենտրոնանանք և հաղթենք ոչ լեգիտիմ և ուժի զոռով հաստատված իշխանություններին:
> ...


Մինչև թաքստոցից Լևոնի դուրս գալը ես 95 տոկոսով վստահ էի, որ այս իշխանությունն ինքնավերարտադրվելու իր ամբողջ ռեսուրսն սպառել է ու նախագահական ընտրություններից հետո լքելու է քաղաքան դաշտը` վկան քաղաքականություն բաժնում իմ բոլոր գրառումները: 
Հենց հայտնի դարձավ, որ Լևոնը գալիս է` ես բազմաթիվ գրություններով փորձում էի բոլորին համոզել, զգուշացնել, որ նա իր այդ քայլով նպաստում  է կրախի առաջ կանգնած իշխանության վերակենդանացմանն ու վերարտադրմանը: Ու դժբախտաբար իմ կանխատեսումներն իրականացան:
Արդյունքում մենք ունենք արդարության ու ազատության համար պայքարող ժողովրդի մի խաբված բազմություն, դրանից ավելի մեծ մի բազմություն, որը մերժում է երկուսին էլ ու համարում, որ երկուսն էլ չարիք են մեզ համար`և  երրորդ բազմությունը, որն այս կամ այն պատճառներով սատարում է ՍՍ-ին:
Ես համարում եմ, որ բոլոր խմբերին էլ կարելի է հասկանալ ու մտածում եմ, որ նրանցից ոչ մեկը Հայաստանի դավաճանը չեն կարող համարվել, առավել ևս նրա թշնամիները, ինչը չի կարելի նկատել առաջին բազմության առաջնորդի պահվածքի մեջ: Նա բոլորին տականք ու դավաճան է համարում, էլ ինչպե՞ս  կարող է համագործակցել բոլոր արժանի մարդկանց հետ:  Օրինակ ինչպե՞ս եք պատկերացնում նրա համագործակցությունը Դաշնակցության հետ` երբ այդ մարդու գեներում է նստած  հակադաշնակցականությունը և նա պաթոլոգիայի հասնող ատելություն ունի այդ ազգային կուսակցության հանդեպ:
Չէ, եղբայր մի խաբվեք ու սին հույսեր մի փայփայեք, թե Լևոնը փոխվել է ու դարձել ազնիվ: Միթե Ձեզ ոչինչ չի ասում այն արտահայտությունը, թե` "Ընտրելով ինձ, դուք ընտրում եք Վանոյին"... Կամ ո՞ւմ հայտնի չէ, որ իր իշխանության, օրոք պատերազմից հետո, երկիրը լքեց 1մլն-ից ավել հայություն, որոնք հիմա շատ գոհ լինելով Լևոնից այն բանի համար, որ պատճառ դարձավ ԱՄՆ-ում իրենց բարեկեցիկ կյանքին` այսօր նրա հետ համերաշխության շարժում են կազմակերպում Լոս-Անժելեսում:
Լավ մտածեք ու հետո նոր հույսեր կապեք այն մարդու հետ, որը կյանքում ոչ մի անգամ Հայաստանը Հայրենիք բառով բնորոշած չկա:

----------


## Armenoid

> Բյուրակն, կարևոր է, որ խորհրդատվական կարգով ՀԱՎԱՔԻՑ ԱՌԱՋ Մանուկյանի հետ հանդիպեք, ինչպես նաև Ժառանգությանը դիմեք, Օրինացին ու ռամկավարներին էլ,  միգուցե և դաշնակների երիտասարդական թևին էլ ու նույնիսկ Արման Մելիքյանին։
> 
> Զուտ խորհրդատվական կարգով, հավաքել կարծիքներ, երբ ինչպես կարելի է հավաքն կազմակերպել։
> 
> Համադրելով բոլորի կարծիքը նշանակել օր Կարգախոս ու հավաքվել։
> 
> Եթե համոզված ենք, իսկ դրանում չեմ կասծաում, որ ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ, ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ու ԱՆԱՉԱՌ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ պահանջը բոլորի շահից է ելնում, ապա մասնակից պիտի լինեն, կամ գոնէ դրան մասնակցելու առաջարկ պիտի ստանան բոլորը։
> 
> Հիմքը պիտի լինի - Հայ ժողովուրդին միասնականացնելու գաղափարը...
> ...


չհասկացա բայց   Ժառանգությունը    լևոնականա....... :Angry2:

----------


## Tig

> չհասկացա բայց   Ժառանգությունը    լևոնակա.......


Ցավոք սրտի հա… Ես իրանց են ձայն տվել, որ իմանաի Լևոնին են սատարելու չէի տա…

----------


## voter

> չհասկացա բայց   Ժառանգությունը    լևոնականա.......


Ռամկավարներն էլ առաջինը Սերժին շնորհավորեցին։

Բայց ցանկությունը այս շարժման հայ ժողովրդին անկախ քաղաքական հայացքներից ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ պահանջի շուրջ համախմբելն է ու սա չպիտի ուղղված լինի ոռմեկի դեմ կամ կողմ....

Պետք է կարողանալ ցույց տալ, որ ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ համար պայքարել ցանկացողների ենք ման գալիս և ոչ թե սրան կամ նրան ենք կոչ անում մեզ միանալ կամ քցել։

Խոսքը գնում է ՀԱՐՑՆԵԼ, պարզել կարծիքը այն մասին, թե ինչպես են տեսնում ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ վերականգնումը Հայաստանում ու դրա մասին պիտի արտահայտվեն բոլորը։

Անկասկած պիտի զգույշ մնալ, Սերժ Սարգսյանը այսօր փորձել է ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԱՎԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ աղավնիի դեր ստանձնել, կոչեր է անում հանուն Հայաստանի ապագայի համախմբվել իր շուրջ ու ինքը բոլորին կլսի ու տեղին հարցերին լուծում կտա։

Պետք է կարողանալ հասկացնել, որ հասարակ Հայաստանցիները ՔԱՂԱՔԱՑԻԱԿԱՆ ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, սեփական երկրում տնորիներլու հնարավորություն են ցանկանում և ոչ թե քաղաքական կարգախոսներ։

Ժողովրդավարություն ստեղծել պետք չէ, ժողովուրդը միշտ կա ու կլինի, ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ու արտահայտվելու հնարավորություն է պետք մարդկանց, իսկ ով իր ազատ արտահայտվելու իրավունքը ԾԱԽՈՒՄ Է կամ առավել ևս ուրիշի այդ իրավունքը գողանում պիտի անարգվի։

Անիծյալ պիտի լինեն նրանք, ովքեր ուրիշի ԱԶԱՏ արտահայտվելու իրավունքը գողանում են...

Ի դեպ մի հետաքրքիր զարգացում արդեն կա, պարզվում է ԼՏՊականները կարողացել են ստորագրություններ հավաքել նոր ընտրությունների պահանջով....

Չնայած զարմանում եմ, որ այդքան արագ կես միլիոն ստորագրություն կարողացել են հավաքել....

----------


## _DEATH_

Էսօր մի բան իմացա ու ամենինչ պարզ դառցավ  :Angry2: , Վահանի ձայների մեծամանությունը սերժին տված ձայն են հաշվել, դրա համար էլ էս օրն ենք ընգել: Միակ մարդն էր, որ ոչ մի ընտրախախտում չէր արել, 300-400 հազար հավաքելու էր, եթե ընտրախախտումներ չլինեին, համոզված եմ, որ հենց ինքն էր նախագահ լինելու: Բայց արի ու տես էտ 3-ը, առաջինը գողանումա 200-300 հազար ձայն, 100-200 հազար լցոնում, մեկել գյուղերում բաց ընտրություններով ապահովում է նախագահի պաշտոնը, երկրորդը և երրորդը մուտիլովկեքով և չի բացառվում, որ նաև լցոնումներով: Իսկ միակ մարդը, որ ոչ մի խախտում չի արել գողանում են ձայները  :Angry2: , էս ինչա կատարվում: Ու էտա եղել հրաժարականի միակ պատճառը:

----------


## voter

> Ռամկավարներն էլ առաջինը Սերժին շնորհավորեցին։
> 
> Բայց ցանկությունը այս շարժման հայ ժողովրդին անկախ քաղաքական հայացքներից ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ պահանջի շուրջ համախմբելն է ու սա չպիտի ուղղված լինի ոռմեկի դեմ կամ կողմ....
> 
> Պետք է կարողանալ ցույց տալ, որ ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ համար պայքարել ցանկացողների ենք ման գալիս և ոչ թե սրան կամ նրան ենք կոչ անում մեզ միանալ կամ քցել։
> 
> Խոսքը գնում է ՀԱՐՑՆԵԼ, պարզել կարծիքը այն մասին, թե ինչպես են տեսնում ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ վերականգնումը Հայաստանում ու դրա մասին պիտի արտահայտվեն բոլորը։
> 
> Անկասկած պիտի զգույշ մնալ, Սերժ Սարգսյանը այսօր փորձել է ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԱՎԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ աղավնիի դեր ստանձնել, կոչեր է անում հանուն Հայաստանի ապագայի համախմբվել իր շուրջ ու ինքը բոլորին կլսի ու տեղին հարցերին լուծում կտա։
> ...


Պետք է օգտագործել ժողովրդի կողմից երկրում ստորագրահավաքի միջոցով փոփոխություններ իրականացնելու միտքը, ինչքան էլ, որ այն դեռ սահմանադրորեն ամրագրված չէ, բայց եթե միլիոնավոր ստորագրություններ հավաքվեն 
-նոր նախագահական ընտրությունների
-նոր պառլամենտակն ընտրությունների
-նոր սահմանադրության ընդունման 
պահանջներով, ով էլ լինի իշխանություն չի կարողանա դրա դեմ գնալ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փաստորեն մենք իրոք պետք է գնանք նրան խնդրենք որ մեր կողքին կանգնի...
> Փաստորեն ՆԱ / նա իմ ընտրությունն էր.../ այդքան ցանկություն չունի ժողովրդին վատ օրին հանելու կամ գուցե ավելի վատից պաշտպանելու որ գոնե նախաձեռնողը ինքը լիներ...


Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, թե չունի, ո՞վ է ասում, որ մենք գնում, խնդրում ենք: Եթե նա ցանկություն չունենար, այս նախաձեռնությունը չէր լինի: 




> Ցավալի է... Վազգեն Մանուկյանին շատ եմ հարգում, բայց միևնույն է նրա այս արարքներով օրեցօր աչքիցս ընկնում է...


Ի՞նչ արարք: Չասես, թե լևոնին չմիանալով:




> Բյուրակն, դու ում ես ձայնդ տվել? Ուղղակի իմ համար հետաքրքիր ա: Դու կարծես թե քաղաքականության թեմայում շատ օբյեկտիվ էիր, դա պայմանավորված էր նրանով, որ լրիվ ուրիշ թեկնածուի ես պաշտպանել, թե այլ պատճառով?


Վազգեն Մանուկյանին: Ես օբյեկտի՞վ…  :LOL:  Շնորհակալ եմ, բայց ինձ շատ են մեղադրում սուբյեկտիվիզմի մեջ:




> Բյուրակն, կարևոր է, որ խորհրդատվական կարգով ՀԱՎԱՔԻՑ ԱՌԱՋ Մանուկյանի հետ հանդիպեք, ինչպես նաև Ժառանգությանը դիմեք, Օրինացին ու ռամկավարներին էլ,  միգուցե և դաշնակների երիտասարդական թևին էլ ու նույնիսկ Արման Մելիքյանին։


Այո՛, բոլորի հետ էլ պետք է հանդիպել: Պարզապես առաջինը Վազգեն Մանուկյանն արձագանքեց: Վաղը կխոսենք, կտեսնենք, թե ինչ ենք անելու:




> չհասկացա բայց   Ժառանգությունը    լևոնականա.......


Պաշտոնապես՝ այո՛, բայց կուսակցության ներսում կան մարդիկ, որոնք լևոնական չեն:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
*Վաղը՝ ամսի 27-ին, ժամը երեկոյան 6:30 հավաքվում ենք «Մոսկվա» կինոթատրոնի մոտ:* 

Ցանկալի է, որ բոլոր եկողները հայտնեն դրա մասին, որպեսզի իմանանք, թե քանի հոգի ենք լինելու: 

Սա էլ իմ համարը. 093 379344 Բյուրակն

Գնալու ենք Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մոտ, քննարկելու ստեղծված իրավիճակը: Հանդիպում ենք դրսում, որովհետև դեռ պարզ չէ, թե ուր ենք գնալու:

----------


## Armenoid

:Smile: ԵՍ ՁԵՐ ՀԵՏ ԵՄ :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ մի հետաքրքիր զարգացում արդեն կա, պարզվում է ԼՏՊականները կարողացել են ստորագրություններ հավաքել նոր ընտրությունների պահանջով....


Դրա տակ ես էլ կստորագրեի  :LOL:  Թող նոր ընտրություններ լինեն, ԼՏՊ-ն մի հատ էլ պարտվի:




> Միակ մարդն էր, որ ոչ մի ընտրախախտում չէր արել, 300-400 հազար հավաքելու էր, եթե ընտրախախտումներ չլինեին, համոզված եմ, որ հենց ինքն էր նախագահ լինելու: Բայց արի ու տես էտ 3-ը, առաջինը գողանումա 200-300 հազար ձայն, 100-200 հազար լցոնում, մեկել գյուղերում բաց ընտրություններով ապահովում է նախագահի պաշտոնը, երկրորդը և երրորդը մուտիլովկեքով և չի բացառվում, որ նաև լցոնումներով: Իսկ միակ մարդը, որ ոչ մի խախտում չի արել գողանում են ձայները


Հարգելի՛ս, կխնդրեի այդպես չխոսել… Քեզ վստահեցնում եմ, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանն էլ խախտումներ չի արել: Պատկերացրու, ամենաշատը Վահանի ձայներն են կերել, հետո՝ Վազգենի: Բայց ամեն դեպքում չեմ հավատում, որ նրանցից մեկն իր իրական ձայներով հաղթելու էր այս ընտրություններում: Վահանն ամենաքիչը 170 000 ձայն պետք է ունենար՝ դատելով ԱԺ ընտրությունների արդյունքներից: Այլապես ստացվում է, որ դաշնակցությանը մարդիկ ընտրում են, Վահանին՝ ոչ: Բայց եկեք չշեղվենք, սա այլ թեմա է:

Չմոռանա՛ք, վաղը 18:30 «Մոսկվա» կինոթատրոնի մոտ:

----------


## voter

> Դրա տակ ես էլ կստորագրեի  Թող նոր ընտրություններ լինեն, ԼՏՊ-ն մի հատ էլ պարտվի:
> 
> 
> Հարգելի՛ս, կխնդրեի այդպես չխոսել… Քեզ վստահեցնում եմ, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանն էլ խախտումներ չի արել: Պատկերացրու, ամենաշատը Վահանի ձայներն են կերել, հետո՝ Վազգենի: Բայց ամեն դեպքում չեմ հավատում, որ նրանցից մեկն իր իրական ձայներով հաղթելու էր այս ընտրություններում: Վահանն ամենաքիչը 170 000 ձայն պետք է ունենար՝ դատելով ԱԺ ընտրությունների արդյունքներից: Այլապես ստացվում է, որ դաշնակցությանը մարդիկ ընտրում են, Վահանին՝ ոչ: Բայց եկեք չշեղվենք, սա այլ թեմա է:
> 
> Չմոռանա՛ք, վաղը 18:30 «Մոսկվա» կինոթատրոնի մոտ:


Հենց դրա մասին էլ խոսել է, պետք ինչքան հավանական է Մանուկյանի առաջարկը անկախ ամեն ինչից իրական դարձնել Շվեյցարիայի օրինակով

ժողովուրդը, որոշակի քանակի ստորագրություններ հավաքելու դեպքում, պետք է ստանա հասարակական կարևորություն ներկայացնող հարցերի հետ կապված հանրաքվեի անցկացման իրավունք:

Տվյալ դեպքում նոր ընտրություններ, եթե ոչ նախագահական, ապա գոնէ պառլամենտական, եթե ոչ պառլամենտական, ապա գոնէ սահմանադրական փոփոխություննրի նախաձեռնությամբ, որ գոնէ ընտրական հանձնաժողովների ձևավորումը հանձնվի մեկ օրգանի, թեկուզ ոստիկանությանը, ազգային անվտանգության նախարարությանը, որ այսուհետև ամեն քրեական տականք չկարողանա ազդել արդյունքների վրա....

Մնացածը ժողովուրդը ինքը կկարգավորի ու կընտրի նրանց ով արժանի է և ոչ թե ով վախեցնում ու ահ է սփռում...

----------


## Sunny Stream

Էսօր չեզոք գոտին համալրվեց՝ երկու ընկերուհիներիս հետ եմ քաղաքում վազվզում, թղթեր ենք պատրաստել ընկերուհուս գաղափարով՝ "Հիշիր, որ ամեն մարդ քո նմանակն է", "Խաղաղություն, մարդի՛կ", "All We Are Saying Is Give Peace A Chance", "Բոլորս հայ ենք", "Ժպտացեք"...  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. ինձ դուր չի գալիս Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մոտ գնալու միտքը... չգիտեմ, դեռ կմատածեմ, բայց դեռ դուր չի գալիս...

----------


## _DEATH_

> թեկուզ ոստիկանությանը, ազգային անվտանգության նախարարությանը, որ այսուհետև ամեն քրեական տականք չկարողանա ազդել արդյունքների վրա....
> 
> Մնացածը ժողովուրդը ինքը կկարգավորի ու կընտրի նրանց ով արժանի է և ոչ թե ով վախեցնում ու ահ է սփռում...


Նպատակը ո՞րն ա, ոստիկանությանը որ հանձնվի, մեկա էլի նախագահը նույն ձևովա ընտրվելու, ուղակի ավելի շատ մարդկանց փող կտա ու երդման օրը բոմժի շորերով կգա, ճիշտա մի երկու օրից մեր փողերով էլի միլիոններ կդիզի:

----------


## voter

> Էսօր չեզոք գոտին համալրվեց՝ երկու ընկերուհիներիս հետ եմ քաղաքում վազվզում, թղթեր ենք պատրաստել ընկերուհուս գաղափարով՝ "Հիշիր, որ ամեն մարդ քո նմանակն է", "Խաղաղություն, մարդի՛կ", "All We Are Saying Is Give Peace A Chance", "Բոլորս հայ ենք", "Ժպտացեք"... 
> 
> Հ.Գ. ինձ դուր չի գալիս Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մոտ գնալու միտքը... չգիտեմ, դեռ կմատածեմ, բայց դեռ դուր չի գալիս...


Մանուկյանի հետ կարող էք և հանդիպել և ոչ, համենայն դեպս փորձառու քաղաքական գործչի հետ զրույցը դեռ ոչ մեկի չի խանգարել։

Եթե ԼՏՊ էլ ցանկան պետք է հանդիպել, հանգիստ ոչ միտինգային մթնոլորտում զրույցները միշտ էլ կարող են օգտակար լինել։

Մի բաց թողեք խաղաղ ԲԱՆԱԿՑԵԼՈՒ հնարավորությունը ցանկացած դեպքում...

----------


## _DEATH_

> Հարգելի՛ս, կխնդրեի այդպես չխոսել… Քեզ վստահեցնում եմ, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանն էլ խախտումներ չի արել: Պատկերացրու, ամենաշատը Վահանի ձայներն են կերել, հետո՝ Վազգենի: Բայց ամեն դեպքում չեմ հավատում, որ նրանցից մեկն իր իրական ձայներով հաղթելու էր այս ընտրություններում: Վահանն ամենաքիչը 170 000 ձայն պետք է ունենար՝ դատելով ԱԺ ընտրությունների արդյունքներից: Այլապես ստացվում է, որ դաշնակցությանը մարդիկ ընտրում են, Վահանին՝ ոչ: Բայց եկեք չշեղվենք, սա այլ թեմա է:


Վազգենի ձայներն էլ են գողացել  :LOL:  չգիտեի, էտ քաջ նազարի ձայները ում են պետք, հազիվ մի հազար հատ կերած լինեն, էն էլ քաջ նազարի հաշվարկով  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վազգենի ձայներն էլ են գողացել  չգիտեի, էտ քաջ նազարի ձայները ում են պետք, հազիվ մի հազար հատ կերած լինեն, էն էլ քաջ նազարի հաշվարկով


Լավ էլի… Ի դեպ, մի ձայն ինքս եմ տեսել, թե ինչպես են դրել Վահանի տրցակի վրա, զգուշացրել եմ, որ ճիշտ տեղում դնեն: 
Ինչ անուն ասես չէիք կպցրել, մնաց քաջ նազարը: Ի դեպ, ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես մեծ հարգանքով եմ վերաբերվում քո թեկնածուին: Նույնը կխնդրեի քեզնից:

----------


## voter

> Նպատակը ո՞րն ա, ոստիկանությանը որ հանձնվի, մեկա էլի նախագահը նույն ձևովա ընտրվելու, ուղակի ավելի շատ մարդկանց փող կտա ու երդման օրը բոմժի շորերով կգա, ճիշտա մի երկու օրից մեր փողերով էլի միլիոններ կդիզի:


Նպատակը ԶՏԵԼ ու ՓԱԿԵԼ ամեն մեկի ներթափանցելը ու ազդեցությունը ընտրական հանձնաժողովների վրա։

Պետք չի ոստիկանությանը միայն վատ կողմից նայել, եթե նրանք ստիպված լինեն օրենքի պաշտպանություն կազմակերպել, միևնույնն է դա ավելի շուտ կստացվի քան հուսալ, որ թուլամորդ դպրոցի տնօրենները կվերանան ու տեղային գողական աֆտարիտետներից չվախեցող մարդիկ կկարողանան դիմադրել լցոնումներինու ճնշումներին։

Իհարկե պետական իշխանական թեկնածուն հրամանով կարող է ստիպել, որ ոստիկաններն իրենք զբաղվեն լցոնումներով ու կեղծումներով, բայց դա արդեն այդքան հեշտ թաքցնել հնարավոր չի լինի, ինչպես հիմա անկապ մարդիկ են դառնում պատասխանատու հանձնաժողովներում ու հետո գնա գտիր մեղավորի, հարցնում ես ՈՎ Է ՃՆՇԵԼ, եսիմ ինչ գուգուշիկ....

Ավելացվել է 16 րոպե անց
Այս հանդիպման հաղորդագրությունը ձեռքի հեռախոսի համար 
Это сообщение для мобильного 
For Mobile view of this message go
http://viparmenia.com/vb/showthread....473&styleid=17

----------


## _DEATH_

> Լավ էլի… Ի դեպ, մի ձայն ինքս եմ տեսել, թե ինչպես են դրել Վահանի տրցակի վրա, զգուշացրել եմ, որ ճիշտ տեղում դնեն: 
> Ինչ անուն ասես չէիք կպցրել, մնաց քաջ նազարը: Ի դեպ, ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես մեծ հարգանքով եմ վերաբերվում քո թեկնածուին: Նույնը կխնդրեի քեզնից:


Հարգելը ես հարգում եմ բոլոր թեկնածուներին, ուղակի իմ գնահատականը էտա, որովհետև առաջին իսկ անգամ որ տեսա, էտ տպավորությունը ունեցա ու գնալով ավելի ու ավելի եմ նմանացնում: Խնդրում եմ վիրավորանք չհամարել: Եթե ինչ որ մեկին հիշեցնումա Վահանը, ես դրանից չեմ նեղանա հաստատ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հարգելը ես հարգում եմ բոլոր թեկնածուներին, ուղակի իմ գնահատականը էտա, որովհետև առաջին իսկ անգամ որ տեսա, էտ տպավորությունը ունեցա ու գնալով ավելի ու ավելի եմ նմանացնում:


Հա՛, մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ: Այն տեղամասում, որտեղ ես վստահված անձ էի, որտեղ տարօրինակ կերպով ոչ մի նկատելի կեղծիք չեղավ, Վազգեն Մանուկյանն ավելի շատ ձայն էր հավաքել, քան Վահանը՝ Արթուրի հետ գրավելով երրորդ տեղը:

----------


## Սամվել

> Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, թե չունի, ո՞վ է ասում, որ մենք գնում, խնդրում ենք: Եթե նա ցանկություն չունենար, այս նախաձեռնությունը չէր լինի: 
> 
> 
> Ի՞նչ արարք: Չասես, թե լևոնին չմիանալով:


Չգիտեմ մինչև հիմա պարզա թե չէ բայց Լևոնը հաստատ աչքիս լույսը չի...

Հարցը բավականինն պասիվ նախընտրական շրջանի և նրա հետընտրություննյան պասիվության մասին էր...

Հ.Գ. Բյուր ջան ես մենակ լրատվամիջոցներից եմ տեղյակ կներեք եթե չգիտեմ ՎԱզգեն Մանուկյանը ինչ նախաձեռնություններ ունի որոնք պահումա իրա մտքում կամ պատմումա իրա ընկերներին։  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ես չեկա քանր որ ժամը հեչ հարմար չի, գործի եմ  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հարցը բավականինն պասիվ նախընտրական շրջանի և նրա հետընտրություննյան պասիվության մասին էր...


Նախընտրական շրջանը բնավ պասիվ չէր: Ուղղակի քարոզարշավի նոր ձև էր ընտրվել, որը բավական արդյունավետ էր: Ինչ վերաբերում է հետընտրականին, նորից պասիվ չէ… Էսքան քննարկում ենք, մենակ Վազգեն Մանուկյանն է արձագանքնել մեր քննարկմանը:

----------


## Սամվել

> Նախընտրական շրջանը բնավ պասիվ չէր: Ուղղակի քարոզարշավի նոր ձև էր ընտրվել, որը բավական արդյունավետ էր: Ինչ վերաբերում է հետընտրականին, նորից պասիվ չէ… Էսքան քննարկում ենք, մենակ Վազգեն Մանուկյանն է արձագանքնել մեր քննարկմանը:


Վիճելն անիմաստ է . . . 

Համենայն դեպս չեմ կարծում որ շա՜տ ակտիվ էր։

Հ.Գ. Իսկ միգուցե մնացածը տեղյա՞կ չեն որ մենք քննարկում ենք  :Wink:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Վիճելն անիմաստ է . . . 
> 
> Համենայն դեպս չեմ կարծում որ շա՜տ ակտիվ էր։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Իսկ միգուցե մնացածը տեղյա՞կ չեն որ մենք քննարկում ենք


Կամ էլ պարապ չեն մնացել ու արժանապատվություն ունեն, մրցակցությանը չեն մասնակցում, որ հիմնականում բերում է ամենավատ բանին ատելությանը: Էսքանից հետո սերժի տեղը փորձել գրավել անիմաստ բան է;

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հ.Գ. Իսկ միգուցե մնացածը տեղյա՞կ չեն որ մենք քննարկում ենք


Չեմ բացառում: Բայց կտեղեկացնենք:

Հիշեցում. վաղը՝ ամսի 27-ին, ժամը 18:30 հավաքվում ենք «Մոսկվա» կինոթատրոնի մոտ, որ գնանք Վազգեն Մանուկյանի հետ հանդիպման:
Իմ համարը. 093 379344 Ցանկալի է եկողները նախօրոք տեղեկացնեն:

----------


## Armenoid

> Չեմ բացառում: Բայց կտեղեկացնենք:
> 
> Հիշեցում. վաղը՝ ամսի 27-ին, ժամը 18:30 հավաքվում ենք «Մոսկվա» կինոթատրոնի մոտ, որ գնանք Վազգեն Մանուկյանի հետ հանդիպման:
> Իմ համարը. 093 379344 Ցանկալի է եկողները նախօրոք տեղեկացնեն:


մի հատ հարց տամ ելի տխա ես թե աղջիկ :Smile: 
հա մեկե ասեմ որ ել Չզանգեմ 2 հոգով ենք գալու ես և ընկերս :Smile:

----------


## Quadro

> Չեմ բացառում: Բայց կտեղեկացնենք:
> 
> Հիշեցում. վաղը՝ ամսի 27-ին, ժամը 18:30 հավաքվում ենք «Մոսկվա» կինոթատրոնի մոտ, որ գնանք Վազգեն Մանուկյանի հետ հանդիպման:
> Իմ համարը. 093 379344 Ցանկալի է եկողները նախօրոք տեղեկացնեն:


Ես գալու եմ

----------


## Armenoid

> Ես գալու եմ


գալու ես խանգարելու համար թե ոնց :Think:

----------


## Quadro

> գալու ես խանգարելու համար թե ոնց


Չէ մի մտահոգվի եթե խանգարելու համար գաի չէի ասի:
եթե դու տեղյակ չես ես իրա կողմից եմ եղել, ու հիմա էլ համարում եմ իրան արժանի նախագա լինելու համար:
ուղակի ես հիասթափվեցի իրա թուլությունից, ու ցանկություն ունեմ իրամ մի հարց տալու: Որի պատասխանը լսելուց հետո կմիանամ Լևոնականներին ու ձեզ չեմ խանգարի:
Ետքանը քո հարցին իպատասխան, իսկ եթե մարդ կա, որ դեմ ա իմ ընդեղ լինելուն նախապես ասեմ, որ դա ինձ ընդանրապես չի հուզում:

----------


## Armenoid

> Չէ մի մտահոգվի եթե խանգարելու համար գաի չէի ասի:
> եթե դու տեղյակ չես ես իրա կողմից եմ եղել, ու հիմա էլ համարում եմ իրան արժանի նախագա լինելու համար:
> ուղակի ես հիասթափվեցի իրա թուլությունից, ու ցանկություն ունեմ իրամ մի հարց տալու: Որի պատասխանը լսելուց հետո կմիանամ Լևոնականներին ու ձեզ չեմ խանգարի:
> Ետքանը քո հարցին իպատասխան, իսկ եթե մարդ կա, որ դեմ ա իմ ընդեղ լինելուն նախապես ասեմ, որ դա ինձ ընդանրապես չի հուզում:


չե մեր ինչ գործնա,բայց նենց հարց չտաս որ մենք վազգենի մոտ մեզ վատ զգանք :Wink:

----------


## Quadro

> չե մեր ինչ գործնա,բայց նենց հարց չտաս որ մենք վազգենի մոտ մեզ վատ զգանք


Եթե ինքը իմ պատկերացրած մարդնա, ապա ես չեմ կարանա տալ նրան նենց հարց, որին ինքը գլուխը բարձր չպատասխանի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, կուզեի կրկնել, որ սա ոչ թե պարզապես Վազգեն Մանուկյանի հետ հանդիպում է, այլ հանդիպում է ստեղծված իրավիճակը քննարկելու և ելքեր փնտրելու համար: Ու հանդիպումը կազմակերպվում է նրանց համար, ովքեր ո՛չ սերժի, ո՛չ լևոնի կողմնակիցներ են:

----------


## Quadro

> Ի դեպ, կուզեի կրկնել, որ սա ոչ թե պարզապես Վազգեն Մանուկյանի հետ հանդիպում է, այլ հանդիպում է ստեղծված իրավիճակը քննարկելու և ելքեր փնտրելու համար: Ու հանդիպումը կազմակերպվում է նրանց համար, ովքեր ո՛չ սերժի, ո՛չ լևոնի կողմնակիցներ են:


Ետ դեպքում հավաքույթը կազմակերպեք փակ միջավայրում, իսկ մուտքը միայն անցագրով:

----------


## Armenoid

> Եթե ինքը իմ պատկերացրած մարդնա, ապա ես չեմ կարանա տալ նրան նենց հարց, որին ինքը գլուխը բարձր չպատասխանի:


իսկ ավելի լավ չի գնաք ձեր հարցերը Լ.Տ.Պ-ին տաք :Angry2: 
չե չնայած մորացա ինքը թագաորին հավասարա ոնց դուք իրա հետ կարող եք խոսալ :Shok:

----------


## Quadro

> իսկ ավելի լավ չի գնաք ձեր հարցերը Լ.Տ.Պ-ին տաք


Խի Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ենքան թույլ ա, որ իրա տեղը ուրիշները պիտի պատասխանեն?

----------


## HNK511

ես էլ ձայնի իրաւունք չունեմ որովհետեւ քաղաքացի չեմ բայց սա բոլորիս հայրենիքն է ու ես նոյնպէս ձեզ հետ եմ...

----------


## _DEATH_

Էս թեմայի անունը փոխեք էլի, մենակ Վազգեն Մանուկյաննա քննարկվում:

----------


## Ancord

> Վազգենի ձայներն էլ են գողացել  չգիտեի, էտ քաջ նազարի ձայները ում են պետք, հազիվ մի հազար հատ կերած լինեն, էն էլ քաջ նազարի հաշվարկով


Սխալ արտահայտություններ մի արա, ում, ում Վազգեն Մանուկյանին այդպես չի կարելի կոչել: Մի կիչ հետքարքրվի քո երկրի նորագույն պատմությամբ: Ցավում եմ, որ նա իր ամբողջ կյանքը նվիրել է այս ժողովրդին, շատ, շատ բան է արել ու հիմա արժանանում է նման որակման:  Այո նա մեղավոր է, որ հիմա նրա տարբեր հաղթանակները իրեն չեն վերագրվում այլ գողացվել են ուրիշների կողմից, իսկապես շատ անարդար է ու վիրավորական:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Սխալ արտահայտություններ մի արա, ում, ում Վազգեն Մանուկյանին այդպես չի կարելի կոչել: Մի կիչ հետքարքրվի քո երկրի նորագույն պատմությամբ: Ցավում եմ, որ նա իր ամբողջ կյանքը նվիրել է այս ժողովրդին, շատ, շատ բան է արել ու հիմա արժանանում է նման որակման:  Այո նա մեղավոր է, որ հիմա նրա տարբեր հաղթանակները իրեն չեն վերագրվում այլ գողացվել են ուրիշների կողմից, իսկապես շատ անարդար է ու վիրավորական:


 Հետաքրքրվում եմ ու ինչա նվիրել մեր ժողովրդին՞՞, որ ինչ որ մի բան արժի ու կհիշվի մի քանի տարի հետո:

----------


## Cannibal

ժողովուրդ ով ա պատասղանատու ես ամեն ինցի համառ???ետե գլղավոր ցկա ուրեմն միտինգ ել ցկա...

----------


## Ancord

> Հետաքրքրվում եմ ու ինչա նվիրել մեր ժողովրդին՞՞, որ ինչ որ մի բան արժի ու կհիշվի մի քանի տարի հետո:



Միայն մի բան ասեմ, մնացածը դու ինքտ կարդա կամ հետաքրքրվի: 
Նա երբ պաշտպանության նախարար էր, կազմավորեց բանակը և հիմնական հաղթանակները տարավ և բեկում մտցրեց պատերազմում: Իսկ մինչ իրեն այդ պաշտոնին նշանակելը  շատ անհույս վիճակ էր և խոսվում էր կապիտուլյացիայի մասին: Ի  դեպ շատ հարձակումներ նա անում էր, գրավում էին Ադրբեջանական տարածքները և հետո միայն տեղյակ պահում ԼՏՊ-ին, որպեսզի գործողությունները չկանգնեցնեին:
Չնայած ես էլ այս պետք է դնեի Վազգեն Մանուկյանի թեմայում, ուղղակի հարցին եմ պատասխանում

----------


## Armenoid

> Հետաքրքրվում եմ ու ինչա նվիրել մեր ժողովրդին՞՞, որ ինչ որ մի բան արժի ու կհիշվի մի քանի տարի հետո:


նա է եղել պաշտպանության նախարար, և նրա գլխաորությամբ սկիզբ արավ խարաբախի շարժումը
և "քաջ նազար" ի եր նա արժան դե ել ինչ ասեմ՞ :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ժողովուրդ ով ա պատասղանատու ես ամեն ինցի համառ???ետե գլղավոր ցկա ուրեմն միտինգ ել ցկա...


Նախ, դեռ հայտնի էլ չէ միտինգ կլինի, թե ուրիշ բան: Առայժմ միայն մի բան կա. մենք ուժ ենք: Ու դեռ հավաքվում ենք, խոսում տարբեր քաղաքական ուժերի հետ:

----------


## _DEATH_

> նա է եղել պաշտպանության նախարար, և նրա գլխաորությամբ սկիզբ արավ խարաբախի շարժումը
> և "քաջ նազար" ի եր նա արժան դե ել ինչ ասեմ՞


Ու՞՞, էտ հարձակումներով մենք ինչ որ բան շահեցինք՞, ազատագրելով մենք ուղակի պարտվեցինք շատ հարցերում, նախ ազերիները աշխուժացել են դրանից հետո: Գերտերությունները, եթե տեսնեին հարձակվողը մենակ ազերիներն են շուտվանից ճիշտ որոշում կընդունեին: Ամենակարևորը ղարաբաղցիները իրանց եսիմ ում տեղն են դրել քյոռփից սկսած, մինչև հիմա դրա դեմ ենք պայքարում, դուք էլ գլխի չեք ընգնում: Ընգանք քոչարյանի ձեռը ու վերջ, էլ ոչ մի բան չենք կարում անենք, ինչքան էլ փորձում ենք: Էլ չեմ ասում էն խեղճ ջահել ազատամարտիկների մասին, որ զոհվեցին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու՞՞, էտ հարձակումներով մենք ինչ որ բան շահեցինք՞, ազատագրելով մենք ուղակի պարտվեցինք շատ հարցերում, նախ ազերիները աշխուժացել են դրանից հետո: Գերտերությունները, եթե տեսնեին հարձակվողը մենակ ազերիներն են շուտվանից ճիշտ որոշում կընդունեին: Ամենակարևորը ղարաբաղցիները իրանց եսիմ ում տեղն են դրել քյոռփից սկսած, մինչև հիմա դրա դեմ ենք պայքարում, դուք էլ գլխի չեք ընգնում:


Հարձակումը Սյունիքի վրա էր: Այդ տարածքները գրավվեցին նաև Սյունիքը պահելու համար: Եթե դա չլիներ, չես կարող ասել. պատերազմը կհաղթեի՞նք, Սյունիք կունենայի՞նք այսօր: 




> Ընգանք քոչարյանի ձեռը ու վերջ, էլ ոչ մի բան չենք կարում անենք, ինչքան էլ փորձում ենք: Էլ չեմ ասում էն խեղճ ջահել ազատամարտիկների մասին, որ զոհվեցին:


Գուցե առաջարկե՞ս Ղարաբաղը տալ, պրծնել:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Հարձակումը Սյունիքի վրա էր: Այդ տարածքները գրավվեցին նաև Սյունիքը պահելու համար: Եթե դա չլիներ, չես կարող ասել. պատերազմը կհաղթեի՞նք, Սյունիք կունենայի՞նք այսօր: 
> 
> 
> Գուցե առաջարկե՞ս Ղարաբաղը տալ, պրծնել:


Իհարկե կունենայինք Սյունիք ու շատ ավելի մեծ տարածքներ կունենայինք, որովհետև ադրբեջանցիները խոսալու տեղ չէին ունենա, հարձակվողը մենակ իրանք կլինեին:

Կառաջարկեմ Ղարաբաղը պահել, քոչարյանին,... տալ:

----------


## Armenoid

ՄԻ ԽՈՍՔՈՎ ելի թեմյից շեղվում եք ավելի կարևոր բան կա!!!!
վաղը ժամը 18:30 կինո մոսկվայի մոտ

----------


## Array

> Ու՞՞, էտ հարձակումներով մենք ինչ որ բան շահեցինք՞, ազատագրելով մենք ուղակի պարտվեցինք շատ հարցերում, նախ ազերիները աշխուժացել են դրանից հետո: Գերտերությունները, եթե տեսնեին հարձակվողը մենակ ազերիներն են շուտվանից ճիշտ որոշում կընդունեին: Ամենակարևորը ղարաբաղցիները իրանց եսիմ ում տեղն են դրել քյոռփից սկսած, մինչև հիմա դրա դեմ ենք պայքարում, դուք էլ գլխի չեք ընգնում: Ընգանք քոչարյանի ձեռը ու վերջ, էլ ոչ մի բան չենք կարում անենք, ինչքան էլ փորձում ենք: Էլ չեմ ասում էն խեղճ ջահել ազատամարտիկների մասին, որ զոհվեցին:


Ա՛խպերս,ի՞նչ ես ասում:Բա ինչ էիր առաջարկում: Ասենք Շուշիից(օրինակի համար) ամեն վայրկյան ռմբակոծում էին Ստեփանակերտը: Ի՞նչ անեինք,սպասեինք` ե՞րբ էր իրենց զինամթերքը պրծնելու՞: Էտ ինչ պատերազմ ես հիշում,որ ինչ որ մի կողմ մենակ պաշտպանված ու դիմացած(էլ չեմ ասում հաղթած) լինի: Էրկու օր կդիմանաինք երորդ օրը կպրծնեինք էտ ձև: Քեզ թվում ա _ա_դրբեջանը որ կորցնելու բան չունենար զինադաթարի կգնա՞ր:Քեզ թվում ա միջազգային հանրություն կոչվածը էտքան բան չի ջոգու՞մ: 
Թե *նույնիսկ* քո ասածով էլ լիներ,մեկ ա էն վախտ էլ թե իրենց պետք լիներ ուրիշ ցեխ կբռնեին

----------


## Cannibal

ժողովուրդ ըստ ջեզ տեման պակելու ժամանակը ցհի??հեռիք ցհի բանավեցեք???ավելի լավ ա տիմ հավաքեք վօռ գնաք միտինգի.դե ցեզի հաձողություն.առանց պօռցանքնեռի հետ կգաք ֆօռւմ ւ կպատմեք տե ինց եգավ.մի հատ նօռ տհռեադ-ում կսառքեք.անհամբեռ կսպասեմ.

ես օռ սեռժը իբր տե եքա մառդ եռ հավաքել....

----------


## Armenoid

> ժողովուրդ ըստ ջեզ տեման պակելու ժամանակը ցհի՞՞հեռիք ցհի բանավեցեք՞՞՞ավելի լավ ա տիմ հավաքեք վօռ գնաք միտինգի.դե ցեզի հաձողություն.առանց պօռցանքնեռի հետ կգաք ֆօռւմ ւ կպատմեք տե ինց եգավ.մի հատ նօռ տհռեադ-ում կսառքեք.անհամբեռ կսպասեմ.
> 
> ես օռ սեռժը իբր տե եքա մառդ եռ հավաքել....


ուրեմն ասեմ Cannibal ջան մենք ցույցի չենք գնում,մենք գնում ենք հանդիպման,
դե բա քեզ ոնց եր թվում կարողա մարդ չհավաքեր՞՞՞
ետ վախտ ցույց չեին տա!.

----------


## _DEATH_

> Ա՛խպերս,ի՞նչ ես ասում:Բա ինչ էիր առաջարկում: Ասենք Շուշիից(օրինակի համար) ամեն վայրկյան ռմբակոծում էին Ստեփանակերտը: Ի՞նչ անեինք,սպասեինք` ե՞րբ էր իրենց զինամթերքը պրծնելու՞: Էտ ինչ պատերազմ ես հիշում,որ ինչ որ մի կողմ մենակ պաշտպանված ու դիմացած(էլ չեմ ասում հաղթած) լինի: Էրկու օր կդիմանաինք երորդ օրը կպրծնեինք էտ ձև: Քեզ թվում ա _ա_դրբեջանը որ կորցնելու բան չունենար զինադաթարի կգնա՞ր:Քեզ թվում ա միջազգային հանրություն կոչվածը էտքան բան չէ ջոգու՞մ: Թե *նույնիսկ* քո ասածով էլ լիներ,մեկ ա էն վախտ էլ թե իրենց պետք լիներ ուրիշ ցեխ կբռնեին


Դրա համար էլ ծովից ծովը Հայաստանը դառձավ ծո-ից ծո: Հասարակ բանա, մեր ժողովուրդը մարտավարությունը չի հասկանում ինչ բանա: Անում նոր են մտածում, օրինակ թալեաթին սպանելու իմաստը որն էր, սպանեցին, հետո էլ սկսեցին ապացույց ման գալ  :LOL: , մոռացել էին որ էտի հենց կենդանի ապացույցա: Նույն էլ հիմա Շուշին ազատագրեցին, հիմա էլ ուզում են սաղ աշխարհին համոզեն, որ ադրբեջանցիներինը չի:

----------


## Array

> Դրա համար էլ ծովից ծովը Հայաստանը դառձավ ծո-ից ծո: Հասարակ բանա, մեր ժողովուրդը մարտավարությունը չի հասկանում ինչ բանա: Անում նոր են մտածում, օրինակ թալեաթին սպանելու իմաստը որն էր, սպանեցին, հետո էլ սկսեցին ապացույց ման գալ , մոռացել էին որ էտի հենց կենդանի ապացույցա: Նույն էլ հիմա Շուշին ազատագրեցին, հիմա էլ ուզում են սաղ աշխարհին համոզեն, որ ադրբեջանցիներինը չի:


Թալեաթին Սպանել ե՞ն :Shok:   :Lol2: 
Չէ,խի,ռազմի դաշտում մենք լավ էլ մարտավարություն ասածը հասկանում ենք,նենց մարտեր ենք ունեցել ո՜ր,թեկուզ օրինակ հենց Ղարաբաղում; Բայց դիվանագիտության դաշտում(ինչքան էլ,որ ասում ենք խաբող ենք, քցող ենք :LOL: ) մեկ ա չկան,չենք էլ էղել;Միշտ էլ մեզ խաբել էլ են,քցել էլ են;
  Բայց դե դրանք տարբեր հարթություններ են, խառնել պետք չի,էլի;

----------


## Զինվոր

> Միայն մի բան ասեմ, մնացածը դու ինքտ կարդա կամ հետաքրքրվի: 
> Նա երբ պաշտպանության նախարար էր, կազմավորեց բանակը և հիմնական հաղթանակները տարավ և բեկում մտցրեց պատերազմում: Իսկ մինչ իրեն այդ պաշտոնին նշանակելը  շատ անհույս վիճակ էր և խոսվում էր կապիտուլյացիայի մասին: Ի  դեպ շատ հարձակումներ նա անում էր, գրավում էին Ադրբեջանական տարածքները և հետո միայն տեղյակ պահում ԼՏՊ-ին, որպեսզի գործողությունները չկանգնեցնեին:
> Չնայած ես էլ այս պետք է դնեի Վազգեն Մանուկյանի թեմայում, ուղղակի հարցին եմ պատասխանում


Այ քեզ բան: Հիման գնամ Լևոնականներին հարցնեմ, կասեն Լևոնն ա պատերազմը հաղթել, նայում եմ ձեզ, դուք ել Վազգեն Մ. -ին եք վերագրում: Հիմա վերջը ով ա հաղթել պատերազմում, մեր ժողովուրդը, թե մեր վայ նախագահներն ու նախարարները? Մի արեք տենց բան: Պատերազմում հաղթանականեր տարել ա զենքը ձեռը բռնած շարքային զինվորը, ոչ թե կաբինետում նստաց պարոնայք

----------


## keyboard

> ՄԻ ԽՈՍՔՈՎ ելի թեմյից շեղվում եք ավելի կարևոր բան կա!!!!
> վաղը ժամը 18:30 կինո մոսկվայի մոտ


Ես Ձեր հետ եմ:
Բյուրակնին զանգել եմ տեղեկացրել, որ գալու եմ կսպասեք, մի 10 րոպե կուշանամ երևի:

----------


## Smergh

> Այ քեզ բան: Հիման գնամ Լևոնականներին հարցնեմ, կասեն Լևոնն ա պատերազմը հաղթել, նայում եմ ձեզ, դուք ել Վազգեն Մ. -ին եք վերագրում: Հիմա վերջը ով ա հաղթել պատերազմում, մեր ժողովուրդը, թե մեր վայ նախագահներն ու նախարարները? Մի արեք տենց բան: Պատերազմում հաղթանականեր տարել ա զենքը ձեռը բռնած շարքային զինվորը, ոչ թե կաբինետում նստաց պարոնայք


Դու Ճիշտ ես  հարգելի *Զինվոր*:
Հաղթանակը տարել է հայ մարտիկն իր անձնազոհությամբ ու քաջությամբ դա անժխտել է:
Սակայն մի փոքրիկ լրացում` եթե թույլ կտաս: Պատերազմել վերը նշված հատկանիշներն ունեցող զինվորներով կարելի է երկու ձևով : Առաջինը զինվորին նահատակության տանելու ձևն է, ինչն արվում էր մինչև Մանուկյանը, իսկ երկրորդը` անմահության: Ահա, Մանուկյանը կարողացավ *կազմակերպել* մեր մարտիկներին անմահության առաջնորդելու գործը: Նրա կազմակերպական բացառիկ ունակությունների շնորհիվ մեր բանակը որդեգրեց *խելքով* կռվելու արվեստը, որն էլ  հանդիսացավ մեր հաջողությունների հիմնական պատճառը:

----------


## voter

> Այ քեզ բան: Հիման գնամ Լևոնականներին հարցնեմ, կասեն Լևոնն ա պատերազմը հաղթել, նայում եմ ձեզ, դուք ել Վազգեն Մ. -ին եք վերագրում: Հիմա վերջը ով ա հաղթել պատերազմում, մեր ժողովուրդը, թե մեր վայ նախագահներն ու նախարարները? Մի արեք տենց բան: Պատերազմում հաղթանականեր տարել ա զենքը ձեռը բռնած շարքային զինվորը, ոչ թե կաբինետում նստաց պարոնայք


Մենք վրդովվում ենք, հենց այդ բանից, որ ինչ որ մարդիկ փորձում են վերագրել իրենց բաներ, որոնք անձերին վերագրման ենթակա չեն։

Հիմա միջնադար չէ, որ ճակատամարտերի հաղթանակները թագավորների անվան հետ կապվեն, որ նրանք պատմության մեջ մնան։

Մանուկյանն էլ երբեք իր համար արված գործի համար պարգևներ չի պահանջել, չնայած ազգի հերոսի կոչման արժանիներից մեկն էր։

Կան մտավորականներ, ինչպիսիք Մանուկյանն է, որոնք իրենց արածը արժեք են համարում եթե այն արդյունք է տալիս, բայց ոչ թե դափնիներ է բերում...

Հաղթողը զինվորներն էին, հասարադ դպրոցի դասատուները, տրակտորիստ, գյուղացի մարդիկ, որ չեին էլ հիշում ոնց է պետք հրազեն բռնել,բայց գնում էին մարդի դաշտ։ Բայց երբ այդ մարդիկ պատրաստ են իրենց արածը վերագրել ինչ որ անձերի, որոնք դրան արժանի չեն նման է իրենց պարգևները նվիրեն ինչ որ գործիչների լավ կյանքի հույսով, ուղղակի ՍՐՏՆԵՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ է լինում նրանց մոտ, ով մեծ ներդրում է ունեցել այն բանում, որ այդ զինվորը փամփուշտ ունենա, հագուստ ունենա ու հարևան ջոկատի հետ կապ ունենա։

Իմ ուսուցիչ գնդապետը ասում էր «Կապավոր լինելով մի սպասեք շնորհակալական խոսքեր, կապը եթե աշխատում է, ոչ մեկ դա չի գնահատում համարելով բնական բան, բայց երբ այն խափանվում է, բոլորը խեղտվում են, կարծես օդը վերջացավ ու մեղավորը կապավորն է»

----------


## keyboard

> Այ քեզ բան: Հիման գնամ Լևոնականներին հարցնեմ, կասեն Լևոնն ա պատերազմը հաղթել, նայում եմ ձեզ, դուք ել Վազգեն Մ. -ին եք վերագրում: Հիմա վերջը ով ա հաղթել պատերազմում, մեր ժողովուրդը, թե մեր վայ նախագահներն ու նախարարները? Մի արեք տենց բան: Պատերազմում հաղթանականեր տարել ա զենքը ձեռը բռնած շարքային զինվորը, ոչ թե կաբինետում նստաց պարոնայք


Հարգելի ընկեր, նայիր ցանկացած պատերազմում քանակական հաղթանակ տարածների օրինակը և տակտիկական հաղթանակներինը, որ մեր մարտիկները կռվել են անձնվիրաբար դա հսատատ է, անձամբ իմ բարեկամներից են եղել կռվողներ, սակայն ցանկացաց կռվողից կարելի է ճշտել հաղթելու փաստի տակտիկական կարևորությունն ու նշանակությունը:Եթե անգամ մենք քանակապես շատ լինեինք թշնամուց, բայց մեր զինվորներին, մարտիկներին ղեկավարող չլիներ մենք ամենայն հավանականությամբ տանուլ կտայինք հաղթանակը: Վառ օրինակ է Շուշիի ազատագրումը, մի՞թե կարելի է մտածել, որ Շուշին հենց այնպես ազատագրվեց, իհարկե ոչ, բազմաթիվ խելացի հենց իրենք մարտիկներ մտածեցին և ազատագրեցին այդ անառիկ համարվող ամրոցը:
Այսքանից հետո կարծում եմ Վ.Մանուկյանի դերն էլ է անժխտելի մեր հաղթանակի մեջ, համոզված եմ, որ ցանկացած մարդ լինի Լոնական,Սերժական, Դաշնակ կամ ասեքն Տիգրան Կարապետյանը ընդունում են այդ փաստը և չեմ կարծում, որ այդ փաստերի խեղաթյուրանքին հավատալը ճիշտ է: ԼՏՊ-ն բազում սխալներ է գործել, որոնք անթույլատրելի են քաղաքական գործչի նամանավանդ նախագահի համար, անգամ պատկերացնել եմ վախենում, եթե այդ սխալները անդրադառնային պատերազմի հաղթանակի վրա...
Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:

----------


## voter

> Ես Ձեր հետ եմ:
> Բյուրակնին զանգել եմ տեղեկացրել, որ գալու եմ կսպասեք, մի 10 րոպե կուշանամ երևի:


ԱՆՊԱՅՄԱՆ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս; փորձել Րաֆֆի Հովհանիսյանի գործոնը քննարկել, նա միակ գործիչն է այսօրվա քաղաքական դաշտում ում կողմից ժողովրդական ընդվզման ղեկավար դառնալը, կարող է լավ դեր խաղալ շարժման համար։

Ես եկելմ եմ այդ եզրահանգման, այն պատճառով, որ Րաֆֆիին ոչ մեկ չի դիտի, որպես իր համար պայքարողի, նա թեկնածու չէ։ Բոլոր մյուս թեկնածուների կողմից ժողովրդին համախմբելու փորձերը ապարդյուն են լինելու ու միշտ լինելու են մեղադրանքներ, թե նա իր համար է պայքարում, բայց ոչ բոլորի։

Կարծում եմ Մանուկյանն էլ կապեր ունի Րաֆֆի հետ ու կկարողանա հասնել նրան, որ նրա շուրջ համախմբում լինի, գոնե Մանուկյան Արտուր Բաղդասարյան Րաֆֆի։ Դրանով հնարավոր կլինի նաև ԼՏՊին երկրորդ պլան մղել - չնայած սկսում եմ կասկածել, որ ԼՏՊն իր ու իր կողմնակիցներից բացի, ոչ մեկի համար չի ցանկանում աշխատել նրա նպատակը հաջորդ պառլամենտական ընտրություններում իր կողմնակիցներին ացկացնելն է...

ՈՒրիշ խոսքով ժողովուրդը հիմա սպասում է ընդիմության համաղմբման, այն համախմբմանը, որին ԼՏՊի վերադարձը խանգարեց....

----------


## keyboard

> ԱՆՊԱՅՄԱՆ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս; փորձել Րաֆֆի Հովհանիսյանի գործոնը քննարկել, նա միակ գործիչն է այսօրվա քաղաքական դաշտում ում կողմից ժողովրդական ընդվզման ղեկավար դառնալը, կարող է լավ դեր խաղալ շարժման համար։
> 
> ՈՒրիշ խոսքով ժողովուրդը հիմա սպասում է ընդիմության համաղմբման, այն համախմբմանը, որին ԼՏՊի վերադարձը խանգարեց....


Լիովին համամիտ եմ, դե երբ քննարկենք պարզ կլինի, իմանանք Մանուկյանի դիրքորոշումն ու փորձենք ճիշտ ուղին գտնել: Եթե ԼՏՊ-ն ՍՍ-ին ՞ նրան սատարողներին դավաճան ու տականք է անվանում, ապա չեմ կարծում, որ նա ունակ է այդ թույնը իր մեջից հանելու եվ պետություն ղեկավարելու, այսինքն՝ նա պետք է ԱԺ-ն ցրի կլինեն նոր ընտրություններ, որտեղ «կհաղթի» ՀՀՇ-ն և կսկվի նույնը ասենք ավելի ժամանակակից ձևով, պատկերացնում ես Ա.Սարգսյանը կամ Ս.Դեմիճյանը մեր պետության վարչապետ կամ ԱԺ նախագահ :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Զինվոր

> Հարգելի ընկեր, նայիր ցանկացած պատերազմում քանակական հաղթանակ տարածների օրինակը և տակտիկական հաղթանակներինը, որ մեր մարտիկները կռվել են անձնվիրաբար դա հսատատ է, անձամբ իմ բարեկամներից են եղել կռվողներ, սակայն ցանկացաց կռվողից կարելի է ճշտել հաղթելու փաստի տակտիկական կարևորությունն ու նշանակությունը:Եթե անգամ մենք քանակապես շատ լինեինք թշնամուց, բայց մեր զինվորներին, մարտիկներին ղեկավարող չլիներ մենք ամենայն հավանականությամբ տանուլ կտայինք հաղթանակը: Վառ օրինակ է Շուշիի ազատագրումը, մի՞թե կարելի է մտածել, որ Շուշին հենց այնպես ազատագրվեց, իհարկե ոչ, բազմաթիվ խելացի հենց իրենք մարտիկներ մտածեցին և ազատագրեցին այդ անառիկ համարվող ամրոցը:
> Այսքանից հետո կարծում եմ Վ.Մանուկյանի դերն էլ է անժխտելի մեր հաղթանակի մեջ, համոզված եմ, որ ցանկացած մարդ լինի Լոնական,Սերժական, Դաշնակ կամ ասեքն Տիգրան Կարապետյանը ընդունում են այդ փաստը և չեմ կարծում, որ այդ փաստերի խեղաթյուրանքին հավատալը ճիշտ է: ԼՏՊ-ն բազում սխալներ է գործել, որոնք անթույլատրելի են քաղաքական գործչի նամանավանդ նախագահի համար, անգամ պատկերացնել եմ վախենում, եթե այդ սխալները անդրադառնային պատերազմի հաղթանակի վրա...
> Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:


Ես քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ այնքանով,Վ. Մանուկյանին իսկապես հարգում եմ, ոնց ասեմ-ՆԱՏՈՒՌԻ հարգում եմ, որպես խելոք ու համեստ-հավասարակշռված մարդու: Բայց այ մնացածը մտածելու տեղիք տալիս է: Այ դու Վ. Մանույանին ես վերագրում Շուշիի հաղթանակը: Նախ ես գիտեմ որ եդ օպերացիայի զուտ տակտիկական մասը մշակվել է Արկադի Տեր Թադևոսյանի ու իր շտաբի կողմից, ու երկրորդ-Վ. Մանուկյանը ոչ ռազմական տաղանդ էր, ոչ էլ ստրատեգ, ինքը իմ հասկանալով պատերազմական գործի հետ պիտի որ կապ չունենար: 
Նաև նշեմ որ ես անձամբ իր դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, ուղղակի փորձում եմ ըստ կարեցածին օբյեկտիվ լինել:

----------


## keyboard

> Ես քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ այնքանով,Վ. Մանուկյանին իսկապես հարգում եմ, ոնց ասեմ-ՆԱՏՈՒՌԻ հարգում եմ, որպես խելոք ու համեստ-հավասարակշռված մարդու: Բայց այ մնացածը մտածելու տեղիք տալիս է: Այ դու Վ. Մանույանին ես վերագրում Շուշիի հաղթանակը: Նախ ես գիտեմ որ եդ օպերացիայի զուտ տակտիկական մասը մշակվել է Արկադի Տեր Թադևոսյանի ու իր շտաբի կողմից, ու երկրորդ-Վ. Մանուկյանը ոչ ռազմական տաղանդ էր, ոչ էլ ստրատեգ, ինքը իմ հասկանալով պատերազմական գործի հետ պիտի որ կապ չունենար: 
> Նաև նշեմ որ ես անձամբ իր դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, ուղղակի փորձում եմ ըստ կարեցածին օբյեկտիվ լինել:


Ես ամենևին չեմ ասում, որ Մանուկյանը Շուշիի հետ ինչ-որ կապ ունի, ուղղակի ես օրինակներ եմ բերել, որ ավելի պարզ լինի միտքս, իսկ տաղանդի մասին կասեմ հետևյալը, յուրաքանչյուրը այդ օրերին յւորովի տաղանդ և ստրատեգ  է եղել, իսկ որ Մանուկյանը կարողացել է այդքանի մեջ ղեկավարել ու առաջնորդել, այ հենց դա է իմ ասածը, իսկ հաղթանակը մերն է մեր եղբայրներինը, հայրերինը, ժողովրդինը ուղղակի խոսում ենք դրանում վճռական դեր ունեցողների մասին, դու մի մտածի, որ ես խուսափում եմ օբյեկտիվությունից, ամենևին, եթե Մանուկյանը էնպիսի բան թույլ տա, որ դա մեր շահերն դեմ է ես հսատատ կփոխեմ կարծիքս նրա մասին ու ինչքան որ հիմա լավը գիտեմ ու գրում եմ, այն ժամանակ կսկսեմ հետաքրքրվել ու գրեն այն վատը ինչ նա անում է:
Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:

----------


## Մախլուտո

*Էնքան կուզեի մի հատ կարգին մեկը, հայրենասեր, քրիստոնեա, մարդկային, պատվով մեկը ոտքի ելներ ու ամբոոոողջ ազգը հետեվից գնար տո ՍԵՐԺԻՆ ԷԼ, ՏՈ ԼևՈՆԻՆ տո ԱՄԲՈՂՋ դրանգ կողմնակիցներին էլ ՏՐՈՐԵԼՈՎ ՎԱՆԵՐ  երկրից.... Հայեր ջան իմ արև սա հլը մեզ քիչա...եթե մի ճողովուրդ կարողանումա էս 1 դարից հետո կանգնի գոռա ԼևՈՆ, ՍԵՐԺ, ԴԱՇՆԱԿՆԵՐ ԿԱՄ ՎԱԶԳԵՆ ՄԱՆՈՒԿՅԱՆ, նրան հասնումա էս իրավիճակը: Ամբողջ ֆիդայինների գործունեության խափանումը դաշնակնենեին, հոգեկան վերելքի խափանումը Լևոննենք, ներկա բարգավաճման խափանումն էլ Բարգավաճենք Սերճիկենք ու Ռոբերտենք:*

----------


## Armenoid

ի դեպ ասեմ,որ մեր հավաքը շատ լավ անցավ ստացանք մեզ հուզող շատ հարցերի պատասխան :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ի դեպ ասեմ,որ մեր հավաքը շատ լավ անցավ ստացանք մեզ հուզող շատ հարցերի պատասխան


Կկիսվե՞ք մեզ հետ:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ի դեպ ասեմ,որ մեր հավաքը շատ լավ անցավ ստացանք մեզ հուզող շատ հարցերի պատասխան


Կարող ես ավելի մանրամասն պատմել?
Ովքեր կային քաղաքական գործիչներից,որքան էիք և ինչ պլաններ ունեք? :Think: 
Հա մեկ էլ մյուս հանդիպումը երբ է լինելու?

----------


## keyboard

Վաղը, վաղը ամեն ինչ կգրենք հանդիպման մասին, մի հատ վերլուծենք ու կգրենք, բայց ասեմ, որ շանսը շատ մեծ է եթե թողնեն ԼՏՊ-ին ու միանանան մեզ գաղափարին ոչ թե ԱԺՄ-ին կամ Վ.Մանուկյանին, մեր մեջ կան դաշնակներ, և էլի կուսակցություններից կմիանան և կստեղծենք մենք մեր ուժը: Համոզված եմ վաղը ավելի մանրամասն կգրենք ես կամ Բյուրակնը:

Քիչ հոգնած եմ վերլուծեմ վաղը կխոսենք, բոլորի բարի խաղաղ գիշեր եմ մաղթում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասեմ, որ առայժմ շատ փոքրիկ հավաք էր: Իրոք շատ հետաքրքիր էր, լուրջ քննարկում: Խոսվեց երկրում տիրող իրավիճակի մասին, ինչպես նաև հնարավոր ելքերի: Քաղաքական գործիչներից միայն Վազգեն Մանուկյանն էր, քանի որ ի սկզբանե հանդիպումը միայն նրա հետ էր նախատեսված, բայց մեծ հույս ունենք, որ մեզ կմիանան նաև այլոք: Վազգեն Մանուկյանը հայտնեց, որ անհրաժեշտ է և՛ այս օրերին արագ որևէ բան անել, և՛ հետագայում էլ շարունակել գաղափարական պայքարը:
Այդ նպատակով որոշեցինք նախ համախմբել մեր բոլոր համախոհներին: Երկուշաբթի կամ երեքշաբթի օրը մի սրահում (դեռ որոշված չէ) կփորձենք հավաքել ավելի մեծ թվով մարդկանց, որոնք կիսում են մեր մտահոգությունները, ավելի լայն քննարկում անել, հանգել որոշակի եզրակացությունների: Կհրավիրվեն նաև մի շարք քաղաքական գործիչներ:

----------


## voter

Փոքրիկ գաղտնիք բացեմ, հաջորդ հանդիպումը լինլու ընդհամենը մի քանի օր հետո...

Մանրամասները համբերեք Բյուրակնը որպես կազմակերպիչ թող ասի...

Համբերությունը կյանք է...

----------


## Armenoid

> Ասեմ, որ առայժմ շատ փոքրիկ հավաք էր: Իրոք շատ հետաքրքիր էր, լուրջ քննարկում: Խոսվեց երկրում տիրող իրավիճակի մասին, ինչպես նաև հնարավոր ելքերի: Քաղաքական գործիչներից միայն Վազգեն Մանուկյանն էր, քանի որ ի սկզբանե հանդիպումը միայն նրա հետ էր նախատեսված, բայց մեծ հույս ունենք, որ մեզ կմիանան նաև այլոք: Վազգեն Մանուկյանը հայտնեց, որ անհրաժեշտ է և՛ այս օրերին արագ որևէ բան անել, և՛ հետագայում էլ շարունակել գաղափարական պայքարը:
> Այդ նպատակով որոշեցինք նախ համախմբել մեր բոլոր համախոհներին: Երկուշաբթի կամ երեքշաբթի օրը մի սրահում (դեռ որոշված չէ) կփորձենք հավաքել ավելի մեծ թվով մարդկանց, որոնք կիսում են մեր մտահոգությունները, ավելի լայն քննարկում անել, հանգել որոշակի եզրակացությունների: Կհրավիրվեն նաև մի շարք քաղաքական գործիչներ:


մեկել կարող ես հայկական ֆորումների լինկեր տալ որ ենտեղ ել գրեմ :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա՛, ինչքան հնարավոր է, տարածեք այս ինֆոն: Պետք է կարողանանք հնարավորինս հավաքել մեր բոլոր համախոհներին:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> մեկել կարող ես հայկական ֆորումների լինկեր տալ որ ենտեղ ել գրեմ


Ահա մի երկուսը`
http://forum.zhamanc.am/
http://www.webmasters.am/
http://mediaforum.am/
http://www.asf.am/
http://club.expert.am/
http://www.dnforum.am/
http://www.myhayastan.am/forum/
http://forum.lug.am/
http://karg.in.am/index.php
http://board.zhesht.am/

էս շատ անդամ ունեցողները,պետք լինի հետո էլի կգրեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Փիսիկ

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=8622603685

----------


## keyboard

Երեկվա հանդիպման հիմնական նպատակն էր, գտնել և/կամ ստեղծել մի ուժ, որը կլինի այընտրանք ԼՏՊ-ին ու ՍՍ-ն և այդ ուժը հենց դու ես կամ ես կամ երրորդը: Չկա կուսակցական պատկանելիություն չկա լիդեր, մենք բոլորս լիդեր ենք, մեզ պետք չի ղեկավար մենք բոլորով ղեկավար ենք: Մենք ունենք գաղափար և ուզում ենք այդ գաղափարը աշխատի և չենք ուզում, որ տականք ու դավաճան անվանեն մեր/Ձեր հարազատներին ու բարեկամներին: Մենք չենք ուզում, որ հայաստանում շարունակվի բռնի իշխանության մոլուցքը:Մենք չենք պայքարում անհատների ու անձերի շահերի համար մենք պայքարում ենք մեզ համար ժողավրդի համար, մեր հարազատների համար:Այս պայքարում չկա տակից գործող անձ այստեղ ամեն ինչ պարզ է և դուք եք, մենք ենք առաջարկելու մեր թեկնածուին: Կարելի է խոսել Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի, Վ.Հովհաննիսյանի, Վ.Մանուկյանի համոզված եմ,որ նրանք մեզ կաջակցեն:Համոզված եմ՝ հարգելի ընկերներ, քաղաքացիներ, համախոհներ այսօրվա շարժումը ապագա չունի, որտև չկա գաղափար, իսկ մենք առաջարկում ենք գաղափարներ, ոչ թե լոզունգներ ու ժողովրդին կուրացնող ստեր: Մեր բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները մենք մեկս մյուսի հետ ենք գտնելու և ոչ մի դեպքում մեզ ասելու են, որ դա այդպես է և մենք հավատանք:*Միանանք և ունենանք այլնտրանք, ոչ թե չարիքներ մեջ, այլ բարու ու լավին ձգտելու մեջ, նամակներով տեղեկացրեք ինձ կամ Բյուրակնին Ձեր միանալու մասին, որպեսզի դահլիճը պատվիրենք:*

----------


## քաղաքացի

Հուսով եմ դեմ չեք լինի եթե ես էլ ներկա գտնվեմ հաջորդ հավաքին: Մեծ հաճույքով (կարող է և առանց հաճույքի) լսեմ, թե ինչեր են պատրաստվում անել: Ես կփորձեմ մի քանի հարց պատրաստել: Հետաքրքիր կլինի հենց քաղաքական գործչի պատասխանները լսել:  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> http://www.myhayastan.am/forum/


Խնդրում եմ ՄայՀայաստանը այս ամենին չխառնել, որովհետև այնտեղ արգելված է ընդհանրապես քաղաքականությունից խոսելը և բացի դրանից դուք չգիտեք, թե ովքեր են այնտեղ մտնում:

Համ էլ ձեր թեման այնտեղից արդեն ջնջված է

----------


## keyboard

> Հուսով եմ դեմ չեք լինի եթե ես էլ ներկա գտնվեմ հաջորդ հավաքին: Մեծ հաճույքով (կարող է և առանց հաճույքի) լսեմ, թե ինչեր են պատրաստվում անել: Ես կփորձեմ մի քանի հարց պատրաստել: Հետաքրքիր կլինի հենց քաղաքական գործչի պատասխանները լսել:


Մեզ համար էական չե, ցանկացածի քաղաքական պատկանելիությունը, էական է պայքարի գաղափարը և դրա շուրջ համախմբվողների առաջարկներն ու մտորումները, իսկ հանդիպման մասին կտեղեկացնենք հավելյալ: Բոլորին շնորհակալ եմ արձագանքի համար և խնդրում եմ ներկայացնել վիճակը Ձեր մտերիմներին և համախոհներին, որպեսսզի ավելի օբյեկտիվ քննարկում կարողանանք ապահովել:
Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:

----------


## Արշակ

Ուրեմն սենց.
Թեման բացված է քաղաքականության բաժնում, հետևաբար կխոսեմ միայն էս պահի քաղաքական իրավիճակի կոնտեքստում։
Ինքս չեմ պայքարում Սերժի կամ Լևոնի դեմ կամ համար։ Փորձում եմ խելքիս կտրածի, հնարավորություններիս չափով պայքարել բացասական երևույթների դեմ ու դրականի համար։ Ինչպես դուք եք հաճախ կրկնում՝ հանուն գաղափարների։ Ներկա քաղաքական իրավիճակում դրանք են՝  *բռնությունների վերացում ու նոր, ազատ, արդար ընտրությունների անցկացում։*

Եթե Ձեր շարժումը նշածիս է ուղղված, ապա կփորձեմ աջակցել՝ չդադարելով մասնակցել արդեն մի շաբաթից էլ ավելի շարունակող պայքարին։

Իսկ եթե ընդամենը հակալևոնական քարոզչություն պիտի լինի, ապա նախորոք ասեք իզուր ժամանակ չկորցնենք։

Ով որ չի ընդունում Լևոնի հետ պայքարը, թող պայքարի առանձին, բայց թող որևէ ձևով պայքարի էս անպատժելիության դեմ։ Այլ ոչ թե տանը նստած միայն չարախոսի պայքարողների հասցեին։

----------


## dvgray

> Ուրեմն սենց.
> Թեման բացված է քաղաքականության բաժնում, հետևաբար կխոսեմ միայն էս պահի քաղաքական իրավիճակի կոնտեքստում։
> Ինքս չեմ պայքարում Սերժի կամ Լևոնի դեմ կամ համար։ Փորձում եմ խելքիս կտրածի, հնարավորություններիս չափով պայքարել բացասական երևույթների դեմ ու դրականի համար։ Ինչպես դուք եք հաճախ կրկնում՝ հանուն գաղափարների։ Ներկա քաղաքական իրավիճակում դրանք են՝  *բռնությունների վերացում ու նոր, ազատ, արդար ընտրությունների անցկացում։*
> 
> Եթե Ձեր շարժումը նշածիս է ուղղված, ապա կփորձեմ աջակցել՝ չդադարելով մասնակցել արդեն մի շաբաթից էլ ավելի շարունակող պայքարին։
> 
> Իսկ եթե ընդամենը հակալևոնական քարոզչություն պիտի լինի, ապա նախորոք ասեք իզուր ժամանակ չկորցնենք։
> 
> Ով որ չի ընդունում Լևոնի հետ պայքարը, թող պայքարի առանձին, բայց թող որևէ ձևով պայքարի էս անպատժելիության դեմ։ Այլ ոչ թե տանը նստած միայն չարախոսի պայքարողների հասցեին։


Արշակ ջան:
Պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ սա Վազգենի հասարակ /պրիմիտիվ/ գործողությունների շղթաի շարունակությունն է կազմում: Շղթա, որ շարունակվում է ահա արդեն տասը և ավելի տարիներ:
Այդ շղթան հյուսվում է մի որոշակի կլորիկ գումարի դիմաց, և նպատակը մեկն է ՝ քանդել, պառակտել այն ամենը, ինչը կխանգարի *վճարողին* ...    / այս անգամ ակընհայտ է որ Սերժին/: 
Հ.Գ. Մի մոռացեք, որ քաղաքականությունը նաև աշխատանք է, որը օգնում է նաև ընտանիք պահել  :LOL:

----------


## keyboard

> Եթե Ձեր շարժումը նշածիս է ուղղված, ապա կփորձեմ աջակցել՝ չդադարելով մասնակցել արդեն մի շաբաթից էլ ավելի շարունակող պայքարին։
> 
> Իսկ եթե ընդամենը հակալևոնական քարոզչություն պիտի լինի, ապա նախորոք ասեք իզուր ժամանակ չկորցնենք։
> 
> Ով որ չի ընդունում Լևոնի հետ պայքարը, թող պայքարի առանձին, բայց թող որևէ ձևով պայքարի էս անպատժելիության դեմ։ Այլ ոչ թե տանը նստած միայն չարախոսի պայքարողների հասցեին։


Հենց այն է, որ պատկերացնում ես, մենք արդարության կողմնակից ենք և ցանկանում ենք, որ յուրաքանչյուրը կարողանա արտահայտել կածիք և ներդրում ունենա, թեկուզ նոր ընտրությունների հասնելու գործում: Մեր նպատակն է պայքարել առանց որևէ մեկի հովանու ներքո, պայքարել մեր ուժերով, որպեսզի արդյունքի հասնենք և խուսափենք կուսակցական կամ քաղաքական շահարկումներից:



> Արշակ ջան:
> Պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ սա Վազգենի հասարակ /պրիմիտիվ/ գործողությունների շղթաի շարունակությունն է կազմում: Շղթա, որ շարունակվում է ահա արդեն տասը և ավելի տարիներ:
> Այդ շղթան հյուսվում է մի որոշակի կլորիկ գումարի դիմաց, և նպատակը մեկն է ՝ քանդել, պառակտել այն ամենը, ինչը կխանգարի *վճարողին* ...    / այս անգամ ակընհայտ է որ Սերժին/: 
> Հ.Գ. Մի մոռացեք, որ քաղաքականությունը նաև աշխատանք է, որը օգնում է նաև ընտանիք պահել


Ճիշտն ասած քեզանից նման դատողություն չէի սպասում, բայց որ գրել ես պատասխանեմ: Այո երեկ խոսել եմ Մանուկյանի հետ, բայց ոչ թե այն մասին, որ նա առաջնորդի շարժումը այլ խորհուրդ եմ հարցրել, որպես բանիմաց ու մեր քաղաքական դաշտի ամենահզոր Մարդուց և միայն Մանուկյանը չի, որ կարող է այդ անել, ես ևս մեկ անգամ ասում եմ, որ մեր համար ներկա պահին կապ չունի, ՀՅԴ,ԱԺՄ,ՀՀԿ, ՀԿԿ, ոչ մի նշանակություն հիմա էականը մեր գաղափարը իրականության վերածելն է: Հաստատ հավատացնում եմ, եթե դու առաջնորդես շարժումը ես անձամբ դեմ կլինեմ Մանուկյանին լիդեր առաջադրելու հարցում, եթե մեծամասնությունը դրան դեմ լինի, առաջարկեք Ձեր թեկնածուին կամ լիդերին, ընդհանուր համաձայնության գանք և հասնենք մեր նպատակին այդքան բան:

----------


## Sunny Stream

...Կասկածներս չեմ ուզում գրել, որովհետև դա կլինի Արշակի գրառման պատճենը...
Ամեն դեպքում, եթե որևէ բան չխանգարի, հանդիպմանը շատ եմ ուզում ներկա գտնվել, առավել ևս, որ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին էլ եք փորձելու հրավիրել... նրա կարծիքը ինձ համար շատ հետաքրքիր է ու կարևոր, որովհետև Ժառանգությունը, որքանով տեղյակ եմ, էսօր էն դիրքում է, որին բավականին մոտ է իմ ու շատ ուրիշների դիրքորոշումը... գուցե հանդիպումը փոխի կամ ավելի ամրապնդի էս կարծիքս...

Մենակ կազմակերպիչներին խնդրում եմ վերջապես գրել այդ գաղափարը, որի մասին այդքան նշում եք... դա ամենակրևորն է  :Wink:  եթե հիմա պատրաստ չի, խնդրում եմ խորհրդակցեք ու գրեք նախնական սահմանումը այդ գաղափարի.

----------


## voter

> ...Կասկածներս չեմ ուզում գրել, որովհետև դա կլինի Արշակի գրառման պատճենը...
> Ամեն դեպքում, եթե որևէ բան չխանգարի, հանդիպմանը շատ եմ ուզում ներկա գտնվել, առավել ևս, որ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին էլ եք փորձելու հրավիրել... նրա կարծիքը ինձ համար շատ հետաքրքիր է ու կարևոր, որովհետև Ժառանգությունը, որքանով տեղյակ եմ, էսօր էն դիրքում է, որին բավականին մոտ է իմ ու շատ ուրիշների դիրքորոշումը... գուցե հանդիպումը փոխի կամ ավելի ամրապնդի էս կարծիքս...
> 
> Մենակ կազմակերպիչներին խնդրում եմ վերջապես գրել այդ գաղափարը, որի մասին այդքան նշում եք... դա ամենակրևորն է  եթե հիմա պատրաստ չի, խնդրում եմ խորհրդակցեք ու գրեք նախնական սահմանումը այդ գաղափարի.


Հուսամ իմ տեղեկացվածության սահմաններում կարող եմ նկարագրել գաղափարի էությունը...

ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԻՆ ՎԵՐԱԴԱՐՁՆԵԼ ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ....
Ոչ մի անձի թույլ չտալ, ոչ մի լավագույն նկատառումներով միանձնյա տիրել Հայաստանին։

Ինչպես՞

Դա կարելի է իրագործել ժողովուրդին սահմանադրությամբ իրավունք տալով, որոշակի քանակի ստորագրություններ հավաքելու դեպքում, հասարակական կարևորություն ներկայացնող հարցերի հետ կապված հանրաքվե անցկացնել ու դրա արդյունքը օրենքի ուժ դարձնելու հնարավորություն: 

Հանրաքվեով կարելի կլինի անվստահություն հայտնել ցանկացած իշխանության։

Բայց այս պահին կարևոր է ստորագրահավաք կազմակերպել Հայաստանը պառլամենտական պետության - նախագահի պաշտոնը լուծարելու, հանրաքվե անցկացնելու պահանջով...

Չբարդացնելու համար ուղղակի քայլերը նկարագրեմ.
-ստորագրահավաք սահմանադրության մեջ փոփոխություն մտցնելու հանրաքվեի պահանջով
-սահմանադրական փոփոխության հանրաքվեն նվիրված պիտի լինի նախագահի պաշտոնի լուծարմանը ու Հայաստանը պառլամենտական պետության հռչակմանը

Դրան պիտի հետևեն Ազգային ժողովի նոր ընտրություններ միայն ՄԵԾԱՄԱՍՆԱԿԱՆ կուսակցական պատկանելիության հիման վրա, որ ոչ մի ԱՆՁ չկարողանա անկապ օգտագործել ժողովրդի պադգամավորի պաշտոնը։ Միայն իր ինչ որ տեղական բան լինելը, տեղական հավ լինի թե հարգված տղա, բավարար չպիտի լինի պատգամավոր դառնալու համար։

Նոր ազգային ժողովի ձևավորվելու պես, նախագահի պաշտոնը կհամարվի լուծարված, կամ եթե ինչ որ մեկին այդ սիմվոլը շատ է պետք, կհավասարեցվի Անգլիական թագուհու կարգավիճակին, ազգային ժողովը ամենահարգված հայ անձնավորությանը կընտրի նախագահ, որ նա ընդունի ու ճանապարհ դնի միջազգային բարձրաստիճան դելեգացիաներին...

Միլիոնանող ստորագրահավաք կազմակերպելու դեպքում, ոչ մեկ չի հանդգնի չկատարել ժողովրդի պահանջը...

Այսօրվա իշխանություններին իրենց կողմնակիցներով, այնքան ժամանակ կտրվի, որ նրանք այդ միլլիոնանոց ստորագրահավաքի պահանջը կատարեն ու դուրս գան ասպարեզից։ 

Ընդիմությանը, այդ թվում և ծայրահեղ ընդիմությանը ԼՏՊի կողմնակիցներին ընդհամենը միառժամանակ համբերել ու իրենց մտքերը կոնկրետացնելու հնարավորություն կլինի, որ պառլամենտական պետությունում իրենց ընտրազանգվածին գնտեն։

----------


## keyboard

Միտքը շատ լավն է, իսկ *Ձնծաղիկ*-ին կասեմ, որ խաբկանք չէ և նպատակն էլ մեկն է տեր դառնանք նրան ինչը մերն է: Մի նպատակ ու գաղափար առաջարկող էլ դու ես կարող ես խոսել և կհավաքվի կարծիքների շտեմարան, որից եզրակացություն կարվի մեծամասնության  համաձայնությամբ: Էլի եմ կրկնում, հանդիպման ժամանակ մենք բոլորս նույն դաշտում ենք լինելու հավասար իրավունքներով ու պահանջներով: :Wink:

----------


## Armenoid

> Միտքը շատ լավն է, իսկ *Ձնծաղիկ*-ին կասեմ, որ խաբկանք չէ և նպատակն էլ մեկն է տեր դառնանք նրան ինչը մերն է: Մի նպատակ ու գաղափար առաջարկող էլ դու ես կարող ես խոսել և կհավաքվի կարծիքների շտեմարան, որից եզրակացություն կարվի մեծամասնության  համաձայնությամբ: Էլի եմ կրկնում, հանդիպման ժամանակ մենք բոլորս նույն դաշտում ենք լինելու հավասար իրավունքներով ու պահանջներով:


իսկ մյուս հավաքը ժամը 7-ին ուշ չի :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

Միայն մի բան եմ խնդրում, որ հիշեք վերջին ձերբակալությունները ընդդիմադիր գործիչների ու կարդացեք ՀՀ սահմանադրությունը: Եթե դրանից հետո էլ առաջացավ հարց, թե ինչո՞ւ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ապա... Չեմ ուզում, որ իմ ընկերներին վնաս հասցնեն…  :Sad:  Զգույշ եղեք…

----------


## Armenoid

> Միայն մի բան եմ խնդրում, որ հիշեք վերջին ձերբակալությունները ընդդիմադիր գործիչների ու կարդացեք ՀՀ սահմանադրությունը: Եթե դրանից հետո էլ առաջացավ հարց, թե ինչո՞ւ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ապա... Չեմ ուզում, որ իմ ընկերներին վնաս հասցնեն…  Զգույշ եղեք…


ասեմ քեզ որ ՀՀ սահմանադրությունը մասնաորապես կարդացել եմ,,իսկ մեզ բան Չի սպառնում :Smile: 
քանզի մենք "դեռ" շատ փոքր թիվ ենք կազմում.

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ոչ լևոնականներ ու ոչ սերժականներ, միացե՛ք


մնացին դաշնակները  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հուսով եմ դեմ չեք լինի եթե ես էլ ներկա գտնվեմ հաջորդ հավաքին: Մեծ հաճույքով (կարող է և առանց հաճույքի) լսեմ, թե ինչեր են պատրաստվում անել: Ես կփորձեմ մի քանի հարց պատրաստել: Հետաքրքիր կլինի հենց քաղաքական գործչի պատասխանները լսել:


Կարող ես գալ:



> Ինքս չեմ պայքարում Սերժի կամ Լևոնի դեմ կամ համար։ Փորձում եմ խելքիս կտրածի, հնարավորություններիս չափով պայքարել բացասական երևույթների դեմ ու դրականի համար։ Ինչպես դուք եք հաճախ կրկնում՝ հանուն գաղափարների։ Ներկա քաղաքական իրավիճակում դրանք են՝  *բռնությունների վերացում ու նոր, ազատ, արդար ընտրությունների անցկացում։*





> Եթե Ձեր շարժումը նշածիս է ուղղված, ապա կփորձեմ աջակցել՝ չդադարելով մասնակցել արդեն մի շաբաթից էլ ավելի շարունակող պայքարին։


Մեր շարժումը նշվածին է ուղղված, բայց երկուսին էլ մասնակցելը մի տեսակ հակասություն է, որովհետև մենք ուզում ենք, որ Հայաստանի համար լավ լինի:




> Իսկ եթե ընդամենը հակալևոնական քարոզչություն պիտի լինի, ապա նախորոք ասեք իզուր ժամանակ չկորցնենք։


Հա՛, հակալևոնական էլ է լինելու: Մի՞թե թեմայի վերնագրից պարզ չէ: Բայց դա արդեն անուղղակի է լինելու: Տեղերը փոխում ենք. ոչ թե ուղղակիորեն անձ, անուղղակիորեն գաղափար, այլ ուղղակիորեն գաղափար, անուղղակիորեն՝ անձ:





> Արշակ ջան:
> Պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ սա Վազգենի հասարակ /պրիմիտիվ/ գործողությունների շղթաի շարունակությունն է կազմում: Շղթա, որ շարունակվում է ահա արդեն տասը և ավելի տարիներ:
> Այդ շղթան հյուսվում է մի որոշակի կլորիկ գումարի դիմաց, և նպատակը մեկն է ՝ քանդել, պառակտել այն ամենը, ինչը կխանգարի *վճարողին* ...    / այս անգամ ակընհայտ է որ Սերժին/: 
> Հ.Գ. Մի մոռացեք, որ քաղաքականությունը նաև աշխատանք է, որը օգնում է նաև ընտանիք պահել


Չե՞ս ամաչում: Ինչե՞ր ես գրում, էս ի՞նչ զրպարտություն է: *Վազգեն Մանուկյանը երբևէ սերժից փող չի ստացել:* Իսկ այս ամենը նրա կազմակերպածը չէ: Կազմակերպիչը ես եմ, մյուսը, երրորդը: Սա արդեն այն դեպքն է, երբ քաղաքական ուժերն են մեզ միանում, ոչ թե մենք նրանց:




> ...Կասկածներս չեմ ուզում գրել, որովհետև դա կլինի Արշակի գրառման պատճենը...
> Ամեն դեպքում, եթե որևէ բան չխանգարի, հանդիպմանը շատ եմ ուզում ներկա գտնվել, առավել ևս, որ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին էլ եք փորձելու հրավիրել... նրա կարծիքը ինձ համար շատ հետաքրքիր է ու կարևոր, որովհետև Ժառանգությունը, որքանով տեղյակ եմ, էսօր էն դիրքում է, որին բավականին մոտ է իմ ու շատ ուրիշների դիրքորոշումը... գուցե հանդիպումը փոխի կամ ավելի ամրապնդի էս կարծիքս...
> 
> Մենակ կազմակերպիչներին խնդրում եմ վերջապես գրել այդ գաղափարը, որի մասին այդքան նշում եք... դա ամենակրևորն է  եթե հիմա պատրաստ չի, խնդրում եմ խորհրդակցեք ու գրեք նախնական սահմանումը այդ գաղափարի.


Ձնծաղի՛կ ջան, շտապում եմ քեզ հիասթափեցնել, բայց մենք՝ երեկ այնտեղ հավաքվածներս, առանց որևէ բացառության խիստ բացասական կարծիք ունեինք էս շարժման մասին: Կարծում եմ՝ շտապ ձեռնարկվելիք միջոցառումները, ցավոք, պետք է հենց շարժման դեմ լինեն, որովհետև բոլորս էլ տեսնում էինք դրա կործանանարար հետևանքները Հայաստանի համար: Իսկ հետագայում արդեն կարող ենք պայքարել նոր ընտրությունների համար:
Ինչ վերաբերում է գաղափարներին, կարող ենք մի երկու բառ ասել. կեղծիքներին վերջ տալ, բարձրացնել ժողովրդի իինքանգիտակցությունը և այլն: Ավելի կոնկրետ որոշվելու է հաջորդ հավաքին: Գրվելու են կետեր, որոնց բոլորս կողմ ենք: 




> իսկ մյուս հավաքը ժամը 7-ին ուշ չի


Չէ՛, ուշ չի: Մարդիկ պետք է հասցնեն գալ:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Միայն մի բան եմ խնդրում, որ հիշեք վերջին ձերբակալությունները ընդդիմադիր գործիչների ու կարդացեք ՀՀ սահմանադրությունը: Եթե դրանից հետո էլ առաջացավ հարց, թե ինչո՞ւ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ապա... Չեմ ուզում, որ իմ ընկերներին վնաս հասցնեն…


Ա՛րթ ջան, մենք էլ չենք ուզում: Հասկանու՞մ ես, դա կյանքի ու մահի պայքար է, որի արդյունքում հասարակ ժողովուրդն ու Հայաստանն է տուժում: Դրա համար պետք է ամեն ինչ անենք, որ ոչ մի մարդու արյուն չթափվի:

----------


## voter

> իսկ մյուս հավաքը ժամը 7-ին ուշ չի


Առօրյա դրությունը կարող է ստիպել, որ ավելի ուշ էլ հավաքվեք, բայց եթե շրջաններից եկողներ կան պետք է հաշվի առնել, որ նրանք կարողանա հետո տուն հասնել...

Իսկ երեկոյան հանդիպելը նաև հնարավորություն կտա մարդկանց զգալու, որ դա իրենց կյանքի մի մասն է ու ոչ թե ինքնանպատակ մի գործ։
Չնայած որոշ ժամանակ անց կարող է մի քանիսը ստիպված լինեն լիովին տրամադրվել այդ գործին... :Cool: 

Բնության մեջ կարևոր մի օրենք կա - էական է, ոչ թէ ուժի հզորությունը, այլ նրա տևողությունը։ Օրինակ կարելի է մի հատ թափով հարվածե մեծ քարին, բայց նա տեղից շատ քիչ կշարժվի, իսկ բավական է փոքր ուժ կիրառելով բայց տևողական հրել, քարը ճանապարհից կհանվի...

Ձգտեք հանդիպումից հանդիպում շարժել մարդկանց գիտակցությունը ու հասնել, նրան, որ ցանկանան զբաղվել Հայաստանի իրավիճակով, գաղափարը ժամանակի հետ կձևավորվի կհղկվի ու այդ դեպքում, ոչ մեկի չի էլ հաջողվի միանձնյա իրեն ծառայեցնել վերջնական նպատակը ու միտքը։ Բայց դրանում հայերի հարցում կասկած չունեմ, բոլորը իրենց կարծիքը կասեն, չեն լռի  :Cool: 

Ես ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ եկել է ժամանակը ազատվել այդ պատուհաս ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀ կոչված պաշտոնից, այլապես իրար միս են ուտելու ու դա բնական է, համեղ պատառը շատերին է գռգում, չէ որ մի հանգամ հուպ ես տալիս ու դրանից հետո ամբողջ իշխանությունը քոնն է - ինչպես հոսանքի կոճակը ձեր համակարգիչների վրա։

Պետք է ուղղակի այդպիսի կոճակ չլինի, տեսնենք դրանից հետո ում կհաջողվի Լևոն, Սերժո, Վազգեն կամ Վանո գոռալով ամեն ինչին տիրել ու մյուսներին ամեն ինչից զրկել... :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց
Սահմանադրությամբ փոփոխությունները կարող են լինել հանրահավաքով...

Նախագահը իրավասու է հանրահավաք հայտարարել...

Մեր կողմից - հուսով եմ նաև մյուս քաղաքական ուժերի կողմից, ստորագրահավաք սահմանադրության փոփոխության հանրաքվե հայտարարելու կոչով, կազմակերպելը չի կարող ոչ մի կերպ, ոչ մի իրավունքով անօրինական համարվել։

Համոզված եմ, որ եթե բոլոր քաղաքական ուժերը միավորվեն, կարող է հարցը ստորագրահավաքի էլ չհասնի ու նախագահը հասկանալով, որ անիմաստ է դիմադրել հանրաքվեն նշանակի...

Առօրյա սահմանադրական համակարգը հայաստանում չի աշխատում, անկախ նրանից ինչ պատճառներով ու ում պատճառով։ Եթե ինչ որ բան չի աշխատում կամ չարաշահվում է, անիմաստ է հավերժ պատժել բոլորին ու ման գալ ամենաարդարին, որը այդ սխալ համակարգը չի չարաշահի։

ԲԱՑԱՌԵԼ է պետք չարաշահելու հնարավորությունը, այդ դեպքում ոչ հակասերժիստները կանհանգստատան, որ Սերժը նախագահ եղավ համը կհանի, ոչ էլ հակալևոնիսնտերը կմտահոգվեն հանկարծ ԼՏՊն դարձավ նախագահ բանը բանից կանցնի։ Եվ հակառակը, ոչ մեկին անհրաժեշտ չի լինի համոզել, որ ՄԵՐՆ ՈՒՐԻՇԱ չարություն չի անի - պիտի ՉԿԱՐՈՂԱՆԱ ի ՎԻՃԱԿԻ չլինի չարություն անել։

Իսկ դա միայն հնարավոր է, եթե գոնե ժողովուրդը ամեն րոպե ցույց տա, որ կարող է համապմբվել ու իր կամքը թելադրել և ոչ թե ժողովրդին ամեն մեկը իրենը բրդի...

----------


## Ancord

> Արշակ ջան:
> Պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ սա Վազգենի հասարակ /պրիմիտիվ/ գործողությունների շղթաի շարունակությունն է կազմում: Շղթա, որ շարունակվում է ահա արդեն տասը և ավելի տարիներ:
> Այդ շղթան հյուսվում է մի որոշակի կլորիկ գումարի դիմաց, և նպատակը մեկն է ՝ քանդել, պառակտել այն ամենը, ինչը կխանգարի *վճարողին* ...    / այս անգամ ակընհայտ է որ Սերժին/: 
> Հ.Գ. Մի մոռացեք, որ քաղաքականությունը նաև աշխատանք է, որը օգնում է նաև ընտանիք պահել




ՀՀՇ-ի և ԼՏՊ-ի անբարոյականության հոտն է փչում գրածիցդ:

----------


## voter

Կարծում եմ, կամ նույնսիկ համոզված եմ, որ Արտուր Բաղդասարյանի «կոլաիցիոն» համաձայնությունից հետո, իմաստ ունի նաև երիտասարդ ՕԵԿականներին առաջարկել միանալ մեզ....

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարծում եմ, կամ նույնսիկ համոզված եմ, որ Արտուր Բաղդասարյանի «կոլաիցիոն» համաձայնությունից հետո, իմաստ ունի նաև երիտասարդ ՕԵԿականներին առաջարկել միանալ մեզ....


Եթե, իհարկե, նրանք հիասթափություն են ապրել, ոչ թե հասել իրենց նպատակին: Կարծում եմ՝ հայտարարության տեքստը շուտով պատրաստ կլինի: Ամեն դեպքում, մենք ամենուր տարածելու ենք:

----------


## Armenoid

ես ուզում եմ հարցնել ինչում ե կայանում մեր նպատակ՞ը երբ կլինի ձևակերպում՞ը:
ես oրինակ երեկ մարդկանց ասում էի և ստանում էի պատասխան "հա լավ ասենք թե լիքը մարդ հավաքեցինք բա նպատակը որնա" պետքա ասենք թե մի դոկումենտ պատրաստել բոլորը ստորագրվեն ասենք նախագահի իրավունքների սահմանափակման մասին:մեկել ասեմ, ձեզ ոնց ա թվում հեսա մի քանի որից որ ամեն ինչը հանդարտվի մեր շարժումը չի ավարտվի ոնցոր Լ.Տ.Պ-ինը պետքա այնպես կազմակերպել որ դա չլինի զութ ընտրություններից արաջ ստեխծված շարժում, այլ որ մենք շարնակենք մեր հավաքները ամբողջ տարվա ընթացքում, 
 :Victory:  :Victory:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դե հենց էդ ա… Հավաքվելու ենք ու ավելի կոնկրետ որոշենք: Հասկանու՞մ ես, կան հարցեր, որոնցում, օրինակ, դաշնակները մեզ հետ համաձայն չեն լինի: Դրա համար պետք է շատ ընդհանուր կետեր մշակել:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Արթուր Բաղդասարյանն էլ էր ձեր նման ոչ Լևոնական ոչ Սրժական, չէ????? :LOL:

----------


## Armenoid

> Արթուր Բաղդասարյանն էլ էր ձեր նման ոչ Լևոնական ոչ Սրժական, չէ՞՞՞՞՞


ովա տենց բան ասե որ՞

----------


## Taurus

Ես ոչ Լևոնական ոչ էլ Սերժական եմ, ոչ էլ"ոչ Լևոնականներ ու ոչ Սերժականների"  միությունից, ոչ էլ սրա կամ նրա-ական, ոչ էլ բոլորին դեմ-ական եմ, ոչ էլ բողոքում կամ գովում, ոչ էլ ուզում եմ իմանամ ով ինչ ասեց կամ արեց, ու ընդհանրապես ինչքան շատ եմ մտացում էս ընտրությունների մասին, այնքան համոզվում եմ որ ես Սասունի ասած "ռուսական գյուղից" եմ  :Wink: :
Ու մեկ էլ հերիք ա այ մարդ զզվցրիք արդեն, մի քիչ էլ Ռեալ մոտեցեք իրավիճակին, եթե էտ "Անասուններից"( ուրիշ խոսք չեմ գտնում) ոչ ոք չի մտածում ժողովրդի, այսինքն ձեր, ավելի ճիշտ մեր մասին, մի քիչ էլ դուք, ավելի ճիշտ մենք ինքնասիրություն ունենանք ու թքած ունենք իրանց վրա  :Smile: 
էս սմայլիկն էլ դրեցի, որ չմտածեք, թե շատ եմ ջղայնացած

----------


## Armenoid

> Ես ոչ Լևոնական ոչ էլ Սերժական եմ, ոչ էլ"ոչ Լևոնականներ ու ոչ Սերժականների"  միությունից, ոչ էլ սրա կամ նրա-ական, ոչ էլ բոլորին դեմ-ական եմ, ոչ էլ բողոքում կամ գովում, ոչ էլ ուզում եմ իմանամ ով ինչ ասեց կամ արեց, ու ընդհանրապես ինչքան շատ եմ մտացում էս ընտրությունների մասին, այնքան համոզվում եմ որ ես Սասունի ասած "ռուսական գյուղից" եմ :
> Ու մեկ էլ հերիք ա այ մարդ զզվցրիք արդեն, մի քիչ էլ Ռեալ մոտեցեք իրավիճակին, եթե էտ "Անասուններից"( ուրիշ խոսք չեմ գտնում) ոչ ոք չի մտածում ժողովրդի, այսինքն ձեր, ավելի ճիշտ մեր մասին, մի քիչ էլ դուք, ավելի ճիշտ մենք ինքնասիրություն ունենանք ու թքած ունենք իրանց վրա 
> էս սմայլիկն էլ դրեցի, որ չմտածեք, թե շատ եմ ջղայնացած


հա բայց դու պետքե տնoրինես քո երկրին և չպետքե հանդուրժես!!!
այ որ բոլորը քո նման մտածեին հիմա շուտվանից չեր լինի Հ.Հ :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

> հա բայց դու պետքե տնoրինես քո երկրին և չպետքե հանդուրժես!!!
> այ որ բոլորը քո նման մտածեին հիմա շուտվանից չեր լինի Հ.Հ


այ հենց էտ ա, որ չկա Հ.Հ., կա մի հատ սեղանիկ, վրան անկապ ապրանք, սաղ լավ ապրանքը վաճառված ա արդեն, ու հիմա իրար վիզ են կռծում էտ մնացածի համար, հիմա էտ էլ ա պրծնում, ու անցնելու են սեղանիկի տակի սոված կատվին (դե հասկացար թե էտ ով ա), էտ կատվին էլ կկիսեն կխորովեն  էտ սեղանիկի փայտից վառված կրակի վրա, հետո էլ իրար կուտեն ու պրծ, դրա համար էլ էտ կատուն ուզում ա փախնի ուրիշ սեղանիկի տակ!

----------


## Artgeo

Էս գրառումս ստեղ թող մնա, ուշադրություն չդարձնեք, մի քանի տարի հետո կհիշենք:

Վազգեն Մանուկյանը հող է պատրաստում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ընդդիմություն դառնալու, Լևոնին չսիրող ընտրողների միջոցով:

Կներեք, անցեք առաջ…

----------


## Armenoid

> այ հենց էտ ա, որ չկա Հ.Հ., կա մի հատ սեղանիկ, վրան անկապ ապրանք, սաղ լավ ապրանքը վաճառված ա արդեն, ու հիմա իրար վիզ են կռծում էտ մնացածի համար, հիմա էտ էլ ա պրծնում, ու անցնելու են սեղանիկի տակի սոված կատվին (դե հասկացար թե էտ ով ա), էտ կատվին էլ կկիսեն կխորովեն  էտ սեղանիկի փայտից վառված կրակի վրա, հետո էլ իրար կուտեն ու պրծ, դրա համար էլ էտ կատուն ուզում ա փախնի ուրիշ սեղանիկի տակ!


ճիշտն ասած ուժաս ոնցոր լիներ...են եհովաների աշխարհի վերջի նման :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Էս գրառումս ստեղ թող մնա, ուշադրություն չդարձնեք, մի քանի տարի հետո կհիշենք:
> 
> Վազգեն Մանուկյանը հող է պատրաստում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ընդդիմություն դառնալու, Լևոնին չսիրող ընտրողների միջոցով:
> 
> Կներեք, անցեք առաջ…


Մի քիչ անհավանական է,որովհետև ժամանակին ինքը հաղթեց Լևոնին էլ, Վանոյին էլ, "սպարապետ"-ին էլ,ուղղակի վերջին վճռորոշ քայլերից ետ կանգնեց`չդավաճանելով իր սկզբուքներին:Դրա համար էլ մի քիչ խելքին մոտ չի,որ ինքը հիմա ավելի քիչ հետևորդներով վերսկսի կրված պարտիան(խաղը)  :Xeloq: 

Հ.Գ. իմ գրառումի վրայով էլ անցեք հետո,որ էս թեմային անդրանադառնանք կկարդանք  :LOL:

----------


## Ra$Ta

Բոցա , ստեղ հլը գրառումներ են անում  :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

> Բոցա , ստեղ հլը գրառումներ են անում


Բոց ա, դու դեռ օֆֆտոպում ես

----------


## Լեռնցի

Էսօր շատ համախոհներ ունի Լևոնը, կարելի է բայց իրա համախոհներին էլ համոզել միանալ մեզ: Ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց այս գաղափարը: 
Ինձ թվում է լիդեր պետք չի, մի 10 հոգուց կամ ավելին կազմված կազմակերպիչներ...Դրանց մեջ կարող են լինել նաև հենց հայտնի քաղաքական գործիչներ, բայց այնպես, որ նրանք հաշվի նստեն մեր ասածների հետ:
Ինձ տեղյակ պահեք հա այս հանդիպումների մասին: Կարող ենք հիանալի ընդիմություն ձևաորել: Ես մտքեր վաղուց ունեմ: 
Սպասում եմ հանդիպման դեպքում ձեր հրավերին: :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

ինչ հետաքրիր երազանքա բայց , ռոմանտիկայա լռիվ

----------


## Ra$Ta

> Էսօր շատ համախոհներ ունի Լևոնը, կարելի է բայց իրա համախոհներին էլ համոզել միանալ մեզ: Ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց այս գաղափարը: 
> Ինձ թվում է լիդեր պետք չի, մի 10 հոգուց կամ ավելին կազմված կազմակերպիչներ...Դրանց մեջ կարող են լինել նաև հենց հայտնի քաղաքական գործիչներ, բայց այնպես, որ նրանք հաշվի նստեն մեր ասածների հետ:
> Ինձ տեղյակ պահեք հա այս հանդիպումների մասին: Կարող ենք հիանալի ընդիմություն ձևաորել: Ես մտքեր վաղուց ունեմ: 
> Սպասում եմ հանդիպման դեպքում ձեր հրավերին:


Ապե դու է ինձ պաչելով բարև չտաս  :Tongue:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Միանում եմ իրոք որպես դրան գաղափարակից: Ես պարզապես դեմ եմ երկուսին էլ:
Հեղափոխության ակնկալիքնոր չեմ տեսնում: Ու պարզապես կարելի է լավ ընդիմություն ձևաորել: Եթե կազմակերպողները մենք երտասարներս ենք, մենք էլ պիտի տեր կանգնենք դրան. չթողենք որ մեզ դես դեն օգտագործեն:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ապե դու է ինձ պաչելով բարև չտաս


Այ աղբեր, զոռով մի խելքին մոտ բան եմ տեսնում: :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Ես համախոհներ կգտնեմ:

----------


## Մելիք

> Էս գրառումս ստեղ թող մնա, ուշադրություն չդարձնեք, մի քանի տարի հետո կհիշենք:
> 
> Վազգեն Մանուկյանը հող է պատրաստում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ընդդիմություն դառնալու, Լևոնին չսիրող ընտրողների միջոցով:
> 
> Կներեք, անցեք առաջ…


Քաղաքական երազխաբություն… Լևոնը իշխանություն է դառել ու մարդիկ իրան ընդդիմություն դառնալու հող են պատրաստում :LOL: 

Ես միանում եմ էս շարժմանը: Իմ համեստ ներդրումը՝

ՄԻԱՑԻՐ ԱՊԱԳԱԻ ՇԱՐժՄԱՆԸ: 
Ասա Ո՛Չ  ներկա ու նախկին թալանչիներին:

----------


## voter

> Էս գրառումս ստեղ թող մնա, ուշադրություն չդարձնեք, մի քանի տարի հետո կհիշենք:
> 
> Վազգեն Մանուկյանը հող է պատրաստում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ընդդիմություն դառնալու, Լևոնին չսիրող ընտրողների միջոցով:
> 
> Կներեք, անցեք առաջ…


ՅԱ... Արդեն էլ իշխանություն չի ուզում ԼՏՊն լինի՞ Էլ չեք հաղթել, կամ հաղթելու՞
Թե չգիտես, որ ընդիմություն լինելը արդեն նշանակում է, որ չես հաղթել...

Ընդիմությունը քննադատում ու ԱՅԼԸՆՏՐԱՆՔԱՅԻՆ լուծումներ է առաջարկում ու ստիպում, որ իշխանությունը դրա մասին մտածի, ստիպված լինի դա անել...

Ցավոք այդ մարդը ընդիմություն չի կարող լինել, վերջին տաս տարում այդպիսին չի եղել հետո էլ չի լինի...

Այս թեման ու նախաձեռնությունը այն ժամանակավա համարա է, որ գալու է ԼՏՊից հետո, իսկ դա լինելու է անկախ նրանից նա հիմա կհաղթի ու մի երկու ամսից հրաժարական նորից ստիպված կլինի տալ, թե առանց հաղթելու էլ հրաժարական կտա...

Չեի ցանկանում այս թեման փչացնել, չդիմացա...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ՅԱ... Արդեն էլ իշխանություն չի ուզում ԼՏՊն լինի՞ Էլ չեք հաղթել, կամ հաղթելու՞
> Թե չգիտես, որ ընդիմություն լինելը արդեն նշանակում է, որ չես հաղթել...


Voter, երևի սխալ ես հասկացել Արթուրի ասածը: Նրա համար ԼՏՊ-ն արդեն իշխանություն է, իսկ Վազգենն ընդդիմություն է դառնում  :LOL: 
Կասկած ունեի՞ք, որ Վազգենը լևոնի օրոք էլ պետք է ընդդիմություն մնա: Էնպիսի անհեթեթ բաներ եք ասում որ:

----------


## Armenoid

> Ոտեր, երևի սխալ ես հասկացել Արթուրի ասածը: Նրա համար ԼՏՊ-ն արդեն իշխանություն է, իսկ Վազգենն ընդդիմություն է դառնում :D
> Կասկած ունեի՞ք, որ Վազգենը լևոնի օրոք էլ պետք է ընդդիմություն մնա: Էնպիսի անհեթեթ բաներ եք ասում որ:


ինչ ենք անելու՞՞,հիմա մեր շարժումը ինչ ա լինելու՞՞իմաստ ունի արդեն թե ոչ:think

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմաստ միշտ էլ ունի, բայց մեր նպատակն էր նաև ծեծ ու ջարդը կանխելը… Ուշացանք: Բայց դեռ անելիք ունենք:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Իմաստ միշտ էլ ունի, բայց մեր նպատակն էր նաև ծեծ ու ջարդը կանխելը… Ուշացանք: Բայց դեռ անելիք ունենք:


Լավ է, որ դեռ հույս կա ձեր մեջ... :Blush:  Դուք այդպես մտածեք...

----------


## keyboard

> ինչ ենք անելու՞՞,հիմա մեր շարժումը ինչ ա լինելու՞՞իմաստ ունի արդեն թե ոչ


Ունի, որտև պետք է վերացնել ավազակությունը և ունենալ կայուն պետություն: Իսկ դրա համար պետք է, որ մենք համախմբվենք, ոչ թե միտինգնեռ անենք այլ հանդիպումներ ինչպես եղավ մի քանի օր առաջ: Քաղաքակիրթ և ժողովրդավար գաղափարներ եվ մենք կհասնենք մեր նպատակին: :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 37 վայրկյան անց



> Լավ է, որ դեռ հույս կա ձեր մեջ... Դուք այդպես մտածեք...


Միայն հույս չէ ես դրանում համոզված եմ :Ok:

----------


## voter

ճիշտ որ, շտապեցի չնկատցի, որ գրածը նորություն չէ այլ անիմաստ փաստարկում այն բանի, ինչ միշտ էլ եղել ու այդպես մնում է  :Bye: ......

Մանուկյանը միշտ է եղել ԼՏՊին ընդիմություն, դրա համար հող պատրաստել էլ պետք չէ....

Ես էլ մտածում էի ԼՏՊի կողմնակիցները պատրաստվում են ապագային ու ուզում են մնան քաղաքական դաշտում անկախ ինչ կստացվի իրենց պահանջներից...

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> ինչ ենք անելու՞՞,հիմա մեր շարժումը ինչ ա լինելու՞՞իմաստ ունի արդեն թե ոչ


Այսօրվա իրադարձությունները առավել հաստատում են, որ հենց միայն մեր նպատակը – նախագահի պաշտոնը վերացնելը իմաստ ունի։

ՈՒրիշ կերպ միշտ էլ գայթակղություն է ունենալու ցանկացած անձ նախագահական պաշտոին թամբած ու ուժով իր ՃԻՇՏԸ պարտադրելու է, թքած ունենալով օրենքների վրա։

Չպիտի լինի այդպիսի պաշտեն, որի հրամանով ոստիկանները իրենց թույլ տան ինչ որ գործողություններ նախաձեռնել, առանց օրինական հիմնավորման։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Չպիտի լինի այդպիսի պաշտեն, որի հրամանով ոստիկանները իրենց թույլ տան ինչ որ գործողություններ նախաձեռնել, առանց օրինական հիմնավորման։


Էսօր Վայլուրով կտեսնեք, թե ինչ օրինական հիմնավորում ունեին.... Լավա մի հատ էլ ջրածնային ռումբ չեն գտել Օպերայում......

----------


## Tig

> Միայն հույս չէ ես դրանում համոզված եմ


Ես էլ եմ համոզված: Շարունակենք այս գործը ու կարծում եմ կհասնենք արդյունքի…

----------


## voter

Հիմնավորումը էական չէ, կարևորը հասկանալ ով  է հրաման տվել ու ինչ ձևով։

Կասկածում եմ, որ Քոչարյանը բանավոր հրաման է տվել ոստիկանապետին իսկ նա էլ գործ սարքելու հարցում օգնության է կանչել լավագույն գործ սարքողների ու հնարել են հիմնավորում։

Հնարավոր հանցագործության կանխման հիմնավորմամբ կարելի է առանձին անձանց կասկածել, կալանավորել, բայց ոչ ավելի քան երեք օր։

Բայց ոչ մի հիմնավորմամբ սահմանադրության ոտնահարում կազմակերպել ու մարդկանց սահմանադրական իրավունքը ազատ հավաքներ կազմակերպելու ոտնահարել, ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի։

Օրինակի համար եթե ցրել են այն մարդկանց, որոնց կասկածում էին զենք, անկարգություններ հրահրելու մեջ, ապա հրապարակը այլևս չպիտի սահմանափակվի ու հաջորդ իսկ րոպեից, պիտի ազատ լինի նոր հավաք կազմակերպել ցանկացողների համար։

----------


## Armenoid

> Հիմնավորումը էական չէ, կարևորը հասկանալ ով  է հրաման տվել ու ինչ ձևով։
> 
> Կասկածում եմ, որ Քոչարյանը բանավոր հրաման է տվել ոստիկանապետին իսկ նա էլ գործ սարքելու հարցում օգնության է կանչել լավագույն գործ սարքողների ու հնարել են հիմնավորում։
> 
> Հնարավոր հանցագործության կանխման հիմնավորմամբ կարելի է առանձին անձանց կասկածել, կալանավորել, բայց ոչ ավելի քան երեք օր։
> 
> Բայց ոչ մի հիմնավորմամբ սահմանադրության ոտնահարում կազմակերպել ու մարդկանց սահմանադրական իրավունքը ազատ հավաքներ կազմակերպելու ոտնահարել, ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի։
> 
> Օրինակի համար եթե ցրել են այն մարդկանց, որոնց կասկածում էին զենք, անկարգություններ հրահրելու մեջ, ապա հրապարակը այլևս չպիտի սահմանափակվի ու հաջորդ իսկ րոպեից, պիտի ազատ լինի նոր հավաք կազմակերպել ցանկացողների համար։


հա դե բայց բոլորս ել հասկանում ենք որ մի քանի oր oպերա մարդ չեն թողնի մտնի!/!

----------


## voter

> հա դե բայց բոլորս ել հասկանում ենք որ մի քանի oր oպերա մարդ չեն թողնի մտնի!/!


Դա էլ պետք է շեշտել, որ նպատակը ինչ որ անկարգություններ թույլ չտալը չէր այս ակցիայի այլ հենց հանրահավաքներ կազմակերպելու իրավունքի ոտնահարումն է, ինչը հակասահմանադրական է ու այդ նպատակը, մարդկանց ազատ արտահայտվելու իրավունքից զրկողը պիտի չեզոքցվի, նրա պաշտոնը ԼՈՒԾԱՐՎԻ...

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Էսօր Վայլուրով կտեսնեք, թե ինչ օրինական հիմնավորում ունեին.... Լավա մի հատ էլ ջրածնային ռումբ չեն գտել Օպերայում......


Բոլոր զենքերը մաքուր սիրուն գցած էին բացառապես թփերի տակ… Ուրիշ տեղ չկար

Հետաքրքիրէ, եթե զենք են ունեցել, օրինակ նռնակներ, ինչու չեն օգտագործել կռվի մեջ՞՞՞

Այդքանը չեն ֆայմում լրագրողները՞

----------


## Զինվոր

> Չպիտի լինի այդպիսի պաշտեն, որի հրամանով ոստիկանները իրենց թույլ տան ինչ որ գործողություններ նախաձեռնել, առանց օրինական հիմնավորման։


Այ ախպեր, ոստիկաններն ինչ մեղք ունեն, նրանք զինվոր են հրամանի տակ, ինչ հրամայեցին, են ել կանեն, իսկ էսօրվա կատարվախը լրիվ կանխատեսելի էր, Քոչարյանը մեռավ ասելով ցրելու ենք: Ուղղակի ափսոս որ հասարակ ժողովուրդնա տուժել, ախմախները ժողովրդին ծեծելու փոխարեն պիտի էդ վեռխուշկին հավաքեին ու շախով-շուխուվ  լղեին, մանավանդ էն Փաշինյան Բլոճին:

----------


## keyboard

> Այ ախպեր, ոստիկաններն ինչ մեղք ունեն, նրանք զինվոր են հրամանի տակ, ինչ հրամայեցին, են ել կանեն, իսկ էսօրվա կատարվախը լրիվ կանխատեսելի էր, Քոչարյանը մեռավ ասելով ցրելու ենք: Ուղղակի ափսոս որ հասարակ ժողովուրդնա տուժել, ախմախները ժողովրդին ծեծելու փոխարեն պիտի էդ վեռխուշկին հավաքեին ու շախով-շուխուվ  լղեին, մանավանդ էն Փաշինյան Բլոճին:


Խոսում էին, որ իբր զինվորները մեր դեմ դուրս չեն գա, հիմա տեսնում ե՞ն, ոնց դուրս եկան, էնքան եմ ափսոսում, որ շատ-շատ անգամներ զգւոշացրել են, Քոչարյանը՝ այո մեռավ ասելով, որ վերջացնեն այս ամենը, ես համոզվեցի կարծում եմ շատերը համոզվեցին, որ սա խաղ էր ուղղակի խաղ իսկ մենք ղաղալիք, արդյունքում տուժեցին մեր երիտասարդներն ու ընկերները, բարեկամներն ու հարազատները, բայց ինչ արած իրենք չէին ցանկանում հավատալ սրան...
Իսկ ժամանակը ամեն ինչ կդնի իր տեղը...

----------


## voter

> Այ ախպեր, ոստիկաններն ինչ մեղք ունեն, նրանք զինվոր են հրամանի տակ, ինչ հրամայեցին, են ել կանեն, իսկ էսօրվա կատարվախը լրիվ կանխատեսելի էր, Քոչարյանը մեռավ ասելով ցրելու ենք: Ուղղակի ափսոս որ հասարակ ժողովուրդնա տուժել, ախմախները ժողովրդին ծեծելու փոխարեն պիտի էդ վեռխուշկին հավաքեին ու շախով-շուխուվ  լղեին, մանավանդ էն Փաշինյան Բլոճին:


Նորմալ երկրում ցանկացած ոստիկան այնքան տեղեկացված է, որ առանց իրավական հիմքի ոչ մի հրաման չի կատարի։

Հետո իրենցից են հարցնում ԴԱՏԱԿԱՆ կարգով, ԻՆՉՈՒ արեցիր ու պիտի ՀԱՇՎԵՏՎՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ տաս տաս անգամ գրավոր նշելով հիմքերը։

Եթե կասկած ունես իրավական հիմնավորվածության վերաբերյալ, լրիվ ազատ էս չկատարել հրամանը ու պահանջել հաստատել գրավոր...

Բացի դրանից, բանավոր հրամանը միայն անմիջական վերադասից իրավունք ունես որպես հիմք համարել։ 

Այն որ Հայաստանում պրեզիդենտը իրավասու է որպես ոստիկանապետ հրամայել ցրել ցույց, դա է ապուշություն ու այդ պաշտոնից նման իրավունքները պիտի վերացնել։ Չպիտի լինի ինչ որ քաղաքական պաշտոն, որի տերը իրավասու լինի հրամաններ արձակել ոստիկանությանը, ինչ անել։

Ամեն արարք պիտի դատական հիմք ունենա իսկ այստեղ չկա, դրանից էլ գործ են կարում, թփերի տակ նռնակ են "գտնում"...

Մի հասարակ օրինակի վրա բացատրեմ...

Եթե տեղեկություն է ստավվում, որ ասենք Ծաղկաձորային փ. տուն 4ում 5րդ պադեզդի բնակիչները զենք են պահում ու պատրաստվում են շենքին վնաս տալ, դրա համար ամբողջ թաղամասը չեն շրջապատում ու շենքի բնակիչներին չեն ծեծում տներից հանում, բավական է այդ մուտքի բնակարանները խուզարկելու ՕՐԴԵՐ ստանալ դատախազությունից։ Բայց դա դեռ բավարար չէ, առաջին հերդին հենց ոստիկանների կյանքը խնայելու համար առաջարկում են կասկածյալներին ձեռքերը վեր դուրս գալ ու հանձնել զենքը ու միայն հրաժարվելուց հետո անցնում խուզարկության։

Դատախազությունից ԽՈՒԶԱՐԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ օրդեր ունեին՞ Ավելի ճիշտ խուզարկելու փորձ են արել ԶԻՆՎԵՐՆԵՐԸ, հենց իրենց կյանքի վտանգը չեզոքացնելու համար ԱՌԱՋԱՐԿԵԼ են կամովի հանձնել զենքերը՞

ՈՉ միայն եղել է պահանջ ԱԶԱՏԵԼ ՀՐԱՊԱՐԱԿԸ, որը ինքնին ԱՆՕՐԻՆԱԿԱՆ է, հրապարակը ազատելու համար նույնպես դատարանի որոշում, կամ դատախազության սանկցիա պիտի լինի, հիմնավորմամբ ինչու է պետք ազատել...

Այսքանը եթե այդ զինվորը չի հասկանում, ուրեմն պիտի պատրաստ լինի, որ վերջում իրեն մեղավոր են ճանաչելու անտեղի ուժ կիրառելու համար...

----------


## Apsara

Անցած անգամ ես բացակայեցի կազմակերպված հավաքից՝ Կինո Մոսկվայի մոտ, ահա ինչու մի խնդրանք ունեմ այս բաժնին ամեն օր հետևողներին, հաջորդ հավաքից առաջ խնդրում եմ SMS  ով տեղյակ պահեք, հեռախոսահամարս նամակով կուղարկեմ, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը ստանձնի այդ գործը և կատարի խնդրանքս

----------


## voter

> Անցած անգամ ես բացակայեցի կազմակերպված հավաքից՝ Կինո Մոսկվայի մոտ, ահա ինչու մի խնդրանք ունեմ այս բաժնին ամեն օր հետևողներին, հաջորդ հավաքից առաջ խնդրում եմ SMS  ով տեղյակ պահեք, հեռախոսահամարս նամակով կուղարկեմ, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը ստանձնի այդ գործը և կատարի խնդրանքս


Բյուրակնի հեռախոսահամարը գրիր մոտդ նրա հետ SMS կապ պահպանիր։

Եթե այս թեմայի սկզում համարը չգտնես այստեղ կարող ես նայել,այդ էջը կարելի է նաև բջջային հեռախոսով ինտերնետ մտնելով նայել
http://viparmenia.com/vb/showthread....473&styleid=17

----------


## Uxaki mard

> Մի ուրիշ ցավ էլ կա  Որ ոչ լեւոնականները, ոչ մենք՝ ռեալ, էս պահաին հնարավոր արդարության համար պայքարողներս, ոչ դուք, որ չգիտես ինչու ձեզ բաժանեցիք,  ոչ էլ ցանկացած այլ մեկը իրականում պատկերացում անգամ չունի, թե ՈՐՔԱՆ վատ է լինելու առաջիկա 10-ամյակը, եթե Սերժը դառնա նախագահ: 
> 
> Այ դա է իսկական ցավը:


Վատ է լինելու, անշուշտ, ոչ պակաս վատ է լինելու եթե Լևոնը դառնա--- ուրիշ տարբերակ էլ ոնց որ թե չունենք:
Չարժէ կեղտաջրից ելնել , կեղտը ընկնել:

----------


## Smergh

> Վատ է լինելու, անշուշտ, ոչ պակաս վատ է լինելու եթե Լևոնը դառնա--- ուրիշ տարբերակ էլ ոնց որ թե չունենք:
> Չարժէ կեղտաջրից ելնել , կեղտը ընկնել:


Միանգամայն համամիտ եմ Uxaki mard-ու հետ և առանց մեկնաբանությունների մեջ բերում Այովա-Սիեթլից, Լույս Աշխարհին գրած՝ Աշոտ Վարդանյանի նամակը.

Հարգելի Ստեփան Քիրեմիջյա՛ն, 

Նախ ասեմ, որ դիտում եմ Ձեր զրույցները Այովա նահանգի Այովա-սիթի քաղաքից: 

Վաղուց էի ուզում գրել Լույսաշխարհին. մարտի 13-ի ֆիլմը վերջնականապես դրդեց ինձ դիմել Ձեզ, որովհետև որոշ հիշողությունների և զուգահեռների տեղիք տվեց, չնայած ինքը ֆիլմը բավականին խոցելի կողմեր ունի: Այն, ինչ գրում եմ, առաջին հերթին հասցեագրվում է Ձեր ունկնդրողներին, քանի որ, հաշվի առնելով Ձեր բազմիմացությունը, կարծում եմ, Դուք իմ գրածներից հիմնականում տեղյակ եք:

Ֆիլմից հետո իմ համար լրիվ պարզ եղավ, որ զանազան ֆորումներոմ, հանրահավաքներում, ընդդիմական ԶԼՄ-ների էջերից Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցները, կոպիտ ասած, թքած ունեն Արցախի վրա, ինչպես նաև նրանց կուռքը: Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, նրանք նույնիսկ այդ անվանումն են մոռացել: Բայց հետաքրքի՞ր է, տեսնես, ներքուստ չե՞ն հասկանում, որ եթե Տեր-Պետրոսյանն եկավ՝ կորցնում ենք Արցախը, կորցնում ենք Արցախը՝ կորցնում ենք Հայաստանը: Մի՞ թե այդ մարդիկ չեն գիտակցում, որ զուր չեն այսօր  Ադրբեջանի № 1 պատմաբան Իլհամ Ալիևի դատողությունները «Իրևանի խանության» մասին, որով նա հավակնում է մեր մի բուռ հողի վրա: Ինչ նշանալից «զուգատիպություն». Ալիևվն սկսել էր իր ցնդաբանությունների քարոզչությունը մոտավորապես Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախընտրական արշավի հետ միասին: Երևի թե, լավ ել հույսեր ուներ... ՈՒզու՞մ եք համոզվել, ինչպես են Ադրբեջանում սպասում X օրվանը: Այցելեք http://www.day.az/news/politics/111579.html կայքը ու կարդացեք Դեյ. Ազ Ինտերնետ գործակալության 2008 թվի մարտի 15-ի հաղորդագրությունը՝ կհավաստիանաք: Խելքներդ գլուխներդ հավաքեք, քանդող Տեր-Պետրոսյանին նեցուկ մի կանգնեք՝ այսօր կհրապուրվեք նրա ամբոխավարությամբ կամ – Աստված չտա՛ – հաղթանակով, վաղը ձեր երեխաները հայրենիք չեն ունենա: Իսկ ձեր ցինիկ ու եսասեր Տեր-Պետրոսյանի թեկնածությունն ավելի լավ է հետո առաջարկեք ՄԱԿ-ի գլխավոր քարտուղարի պաշտոնին՝ իր պերճադատարկախոսության, զանգվածներին ապակողմնորոշելու, զոմբիացնելու շնորհքի համար: Համ ել այնտեղ նա հաջողությամբ կաջակցի պրոադրբեջանական և պրոթուրքական բանաձևերի ընդունմանը: 

Ժապավենը նայելուց մի երկու հետաքրքիր փաստ հիշեցի 90-նների սկզբի պատմությունից: Արդեն անկախ էինք, արդեն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն էր Հայոց Աշխարհի տեր-տիրականը, արդեն մամուլն ավելի համարձակ նյութեր էր տարածում: Շատ ափսոսում եմ, որ մոռացել եմ «Ռեսպուբլիկա Արմենիա» թերթի այն համարը, որում մի հոդված կար Հայ Եկեղեցու դերի մասին նոր պատմական իրավիճակում՝ ԽՍՀՄ-ի տապալումից հետո: Լավ հիշում եմ մոտավորապես հետևյալ ցնցող տեղեկատվությունը. վերևներում ոմն հզոր անձնավորություն լուրջ մտադրություն ունի բարձրացնել Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին Վատիկանին վերաենթարկելու հա՛րցը!!!: (Չեմ կարող չդնել ռուսական բացականչական նշանները): Հեղինակը կտրականապես հրաժարվեց տալ որևէ լրացուցիչ տվյալ: Ցավոք, այդ նյութը ոչ մի շարունակություն չունեցավ, բայց բարեբախտաբար այդ պատմությունն էլ շարունակություն չունեցավ, համենայնդեպս, առ այսօր: Սակայն ո՞վ էր այդ խորհրդավոր անձնավորությունը: Շատ հավանաբար՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը չէր, բայց նրա բերանից կամ ուղեղից՝ նրա ամենամերձավորներից որևէ մեկն էր, որ հնչեցրել էր պատրոնի իդեա ֆիքսը:

Այս հիշողությունն առաջ քաշեց մեկ ուրիշը: Նույն թերթը մեկ այլ հոդվածում պատմեց մի զարհուրելի փաստի մասին: Հենց այդ ժամանակահատվածի դաժան ճգնաժամի պայմաններում հայ ձեռնարկատերերի մի խումբ սլանում է Սադախլո. նրանք տեղեկություն են ստանում, որ այնտեղ կանգնած է Հայաստան ուևորվող մի վագոնաշար վառելանյութով, կարծեմ՝ մազութով, վրացիները բաց չեն թողնում, և այս խումբը մեկնում է վրացիների հետ բանակցելու, նույն թվում, մի գուցե և կաշառելու, որպիսզի նրանք որքան հնարավոր է արագ բաց թողնեն գնացքը Հայաստան: Վրացիները, ծիծաղելով, հենց սկզբից հրաժարվում են բանակցելուց հետևյալ պատճառաբանությամբ. «Ձեզանից առաջ ավելի լավ տղաներ եկան Հայաստանից ու ավելի շատ փող տվեցին, որ այս վագոնաշարը առաջ բաց չթողնենք:» Երևի նորից արժի երեք ռուսական բացականչական նշան դնել, այդպես չէ՞: Հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք, որ երկրի ղեկավարությունը չիմանար վառելանյութի մի մեծ վագոնաշարի մասին, որ բաց չեն թողնում մտնի երկիր: Տեսնու՞մ եք, ինչպես էին ծնվում օլիգարխները: Ծանր ծննդաբերություն է, չէ՞: ԵՎ եթե մայրը Տեր-Պետրոսյանը չէ, ապա նա առնվազն դրա տատմերն է:

Փաստը փաստի հետևից մերկացնում է այդ մարդու հակահայկականությունը տարբեր ոլորտներում: Թվում էր, այս գործիչը ջանք չի խնայի, օգտագործելով իր գերագույն պաշտոնը, որպիսզի վերականգնած պետականության պայմաններում ամրապնդի Հայաստանի՝ հինավուրց քաղաքակրթության և յուրահատուկ բնության անկյունի կերպարը: Ի նկատի ունեմ Անդրկովկասի համար յուրահատուկ Երևան քաղաքի պատմության և Հայաստանի բնության թանգարանները՝ թանգարաններ, որոնք «Լևոնի օրոք» դուրս էին շպրտված փողոց: Մայրենի մշակույթի այս օջախների տասնյակ տարիների գոյության ընթացքում դպրոցականների մի քանի սերունդ իրենց աչքերով ճանաչում էին այստեղ հարազատ երկրամասը, առնչվում էին հայրենիքի պատմության ու բնության հետ, զգում էին իրենց արմենների և ուրարտցիների հետնորդներ և սովորում էին հպարտանալ իրենց հայ լինելով: Ես ինքս հարյուրավոր աշակերտներ և հյուրեր եմ տարել այդ հիանալի թանգարանները: Չգիտեմ, այցելել են արդյոք ապագա  «դեմոկրատիզատորները» նշված թանգարանները իրենց ատելի խորհրդային մանկությունում, բայց երբ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը և Co հասան իշխանության, նրանք որոշեցին, որ կապիտալիզմ կառուցող ժողովրդին դրանք արդեն պարզապես պետք չեն: Ավելի լավ է դրանց տեղը լինի ... մզկիթ՝ չ է  որ անհրաժեշտ է սիրաշահել հարևանին, իսկ սեփական արժեքները ... ու՞մ են դրանք հիմա պետք: Տարիներ շարունակ թերթերը գրում էին այդ թանգարանների աշխատակիցների տառապանքների մասին, թե ինչպես էին նրանք վազում ամբողջ քաղաքով իրենց ցուցանմուշների համար ապաստարան գտնելու նպատակով, մինչդեռ այդ նմուշները փտում եին մայրաքաղաքի տարբեր նկուղներում: Երկար ժամանակ ես չէի կարող հասկանալ. լավ, քաղաքական շահը թելադրում էր Երկնագույն մզկիթի  վերականգնումը, բայց չ է ՞ որ կարելի էր տեղափոխել թանգարանները այլ շինություններ կամ շենքեր: Հետո հասկացա. այն ժամանակ ի՜նչ թանգարան, ի՜նչ բան՝ այն ժամանակ ամբողջ հնարավոր քառակուսիները վաճառվում էին աջ ու ձախ, և երևանցի Տեր-Պետրոսյանը (ի նկատի ունեմ նրա մանկության քաղաքը, ոչ թե ծննդավայրը) թքած ուներ ինչ-որ թանգարանների ցուցանմուշների վրա: Իսկ ղարաբաղցի Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը դուրս եկավ անհամեմատ ավելի մեծ հայրենասեր և գործադրեց բոլոր ջանքերը, որպիսզի Երևանի պատմության  ու Հայաստանի բնության թանգարանները նորից իրենց դռները բացեն այցելողների համար: 

Անձամբ ինձ համար միայն այս պատմությունը հերիք կլիներ, որպիսզի ոչ մի պարագայում չքվեարկեի «առաջին նախագահի» օգտին, ինչ պաշտոնի ել որ նա չձգտեր: Պարզ չէ՞ արդյոք, որ նա ուղղակի ազգային մշակույթը ոչնչացնելու փորձեր էր անում: 

Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վերադարձի շուրջը ունեմ նաև երկու հետաքրքիր  դիտարկում կապված «Ղարաբաղ» կոմիտեի հետ: Առաջինն ուղղակիորեն հետևեց ֆիլմից: ՈՒշադրություն դարձրե՛ք. այսօր Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողքին  չկան «Ղարաբաղ» կոմիտեից, կան նրա այլ զինակիցներից գրեթե ոչ մե՛կը: ՈՒ՞ր են Աշոտ Մանուչարյանը, Խաչիկ Ստամբոլցյանը, Աշոտ Բլեյանը, Բաբկեն Արարկցյանը, Վանո Սիրադեղյանը, Դավիթ Վարդանյանը, Իգոր Մուրադյանը, Սամվել Գևորգյանը, Վազգեն Մանուկյանը: Վերջինիս մասին Դուք արդեն խոսել եք. նա քիչ թե շատ, այնպես թե այնպես, անչափ զգուշորեն իր մասին իմաց տալիս է, բայց որտե՞ղ են մնացածները: Ինչու՞ չեն միանում իրենց պերճախոս պատրոնին: Իմ միակ եզրակացությունն է. վախենում են: Տեսեք. նույնիսկ ամենամտերիմները ձայն չեն հանում: Ի նկատի ունեմ Աշոտ Բլեյանին, որը կարող էր հավակնել Ադրբեջանում կամ նույնիսկ Թուրքիայում Հայաստանի առաջին դեսպան, և Վանո Սիրադեղյանին, որը վերջապես կկարողանար անվտանգ վերադառնալ հայրենիք, մի գուցե և սպիտակ ձիու վրա: Ինչի՞ց են վախենում: Դե, ինչպե՞ս կարող են նրանք հաշվի չառնել մեկ ուրիշ իրենց զինակցի՝ Համբարձում Գալստյանի ճակատագրի մասին:

----------


## Smergh

շարունակություն.
Հաջորդ միտքս: Մինչև մարտի 17-ը ինձ տանջում էր Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանի Տեր-Պետրոսյանին միանալու փաստը: Չէ՛, ամենինչ այդքան ել հասարակ չի այդ  պատմությունում, երկրի Գլխավոր դատախազի առաջին տեղակալը, գլխավոր զինվորական դատախազը հանաք-մասխարա չէ՝ նա դե՛մք է: Մարտի 17-ին, այս հոդվածը գրելուց, որոշ որոնումներ էի անցկացնում Ինտերնետում և ռաստ եկա անցյալ տարվա աշնանը թռուցիկ կերպով տարածած նորությանը, որին շատերն ուղղակի լուրջ ուշադրություն չդարձրեցին. Գլխավոր դատախազ Աղվան Հովսեփյանը պատահականորեն հայտնաբերում է, որ Դատախազության արխիվներում չկա «Ղարաբաղ» կոմիտեի 60 հատորից ավել բաղկացած քրեական գործը: Ծառայողական հետաքննությունը շատ շուտ հայտնաբերում է, որ, հակառակ օրենքի, Դատախազության Քննչական վարչության պետը դեռ 1996 թվականին փոխանցել է այն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, և վերջինս անօրինականորեն, սուսիկ-փուսիկ և հաջողությամբ պահում է իր իսկ դատական գործը իր մոտ: Որտե՞ ղ է այդպիսի բան տեսնված: Դատախազությունը պահանջում է քաղաքացի Տեր-Պետրոսյանից վերադարձնել հատորները: ՀՀՇ-ի վարչությունը հրապարակում է հայտարարություն, որում քննադատում է Դատախազության անտեղյակությունը, գաղտնի փաստաթղթեր պահելու անունակությունը և իրենց շեֆին վարկաբեկելու փորձերը: Սակայն շատ շուտ նրանք ապշում են, երբ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը պատասխան նամակում խոստովանում է, որ դատական գործն իրոք իր մոտ է: Նա բացատրում է, որ իշխանափոխության ժամանակ (ոչ թե 1996-ին. դե գնա իմացիր, թե ով է ստում) այդ նյութերը տեղափոխվեցին իր անձնական արխիվ, որտեղ և, ինչպես ասում են, «սաղ-սալամաթ» պահվում են: «Եթե անհրաժեշտ է, ես պատրաստ եմ անհապաղ վերադարձնել այդ քրեական գործը Դատախազության արխիվ», – միանգամից պատրաստականություն է հայտնում «առաջին նախագահը»: Բառացիորեն մի քանի օրվա ընթացքում այս կորստի հետ կապված պատմությունը հաջողությամբ ավարտվում է. գործը ցուցակագրվում և վերադարձվում է Դատախազություն: Ես անկեղծորեն շատ կուզենայի սխալվել իմ կասկածների մեջ, թե ինչ կարող է արած լինել Տեր-Պետրոսյանը իրեն վերաբերող դատական գործի հետ և ինչ նրբությունների է ծանոթ եղել պ. Ջհանգիրյանը, բայց չեմ կարող ուշադրություն չդարձնել հետևյալ փաստին. եթե մինչ դատական գործը վերադարձնելը Տեր-Պետրոսյանը «չէր բացառում» իր վերադարձը քաղաքական ասպարեզ, ապա դրանից անմիջապես հետո նա միանգամայն որոշում է ընդունում ալևս չհետաձգել այդ կործանիչ վերադարձը: Մի՞ գուցե, նա իրոք այլընտրանք չուներ, ինչպես պնդում են ֆիլմի հեղինակները: Նույն թվում՝ «Ղարաբաղ» կոմիտեի քրեական գործի կապակցությամբ: ԵՎ մի՞ գուցե Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանն այնքան տեղյակ է եղել այդ գործի հետ կապված նրբություններից, որ նա նույնպես չուներ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին միանալու այլընտրանք: Պատահական չէին ասում Հին Հռոմում. Сui prodest? – ՈՒ՞մ է ձեռնատու:

ԵՎ վերջին եզրակացությունս, որին նույնպես դրդեց ֆիլմը: Մեկ այլ գաղտնիք էր Տեր-Պետրոսյանի այցը Մոսկվա ընտրություններից առաջ: Քանի որ մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից հետո Ռուսաստանի «աջերը» դատապարտել են հայ իշխանության կողմից ուժի կիրառումը «խաղաղ ցուցարարների» դեմ, կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ առաջնորդը մեկնել էր իր համախոհների մոտ օժանդակություն, նույն թվում՝ ֆինանսական, ստանալու համար:

...Գորբաչովը քանդեց մեր մի երկիրը: Տեր-Պետրոսյանը սկսեց քանդել մյուսը, բայց նրան ժամանակին խանգարեցին: Եկեք ոչ մի հավանականություն չտանք, որ նա ավարտի իր բռնած գործը:

«Зри в корень!» – ասել է հանրահայտ Կոզմա Պրուտկովը. «Նայիր  ակունքների՛ն»: Ամենազարմանալին այն է, որ իմ հայրենակիցների մի մասը հանկարծ մոռացավ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի արարքների, ավելի շուտ՝ չարարքների մասին, մոռացավ, որ քանդողի է ուզում բերել իր իսկ գլխին: Գրածս՝ վարկածներ և ենթադրություններ չեն, այլ փաստեր, մեր խռովության ժամանակների դառը փաստեր կամ նրանց վրա հիմնված եզրակացություններ: Նայեցեք և վերլուծեք այս մարդու գործունեությունը, հետո մտածեք, արժանի է արդյոք նա ձեր օժանդակությանը: «Նայի՛ր ակունքներին»: 

Աշոտ Վարդանյան,
Այովայի համալսարանի ռուսերենի դասախոս,
երևանցի 5-րդ սերնդում

Այովա-սիթի, 14-18. 03. 2008.

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Միանգամայն համամիտ եմ Uxaki mard-ու հետ և առանց մեկնաբանությունների մեջ բերում Այովա-Սիեթլից, Լույս Աշխարհին գրած՝ Աշոտ Վարդանյանի նամակը.


Շնորհակալութիւն Smergh սոյն յօդուածի համար, Իրապէս, ինչո՞ւ անցեալի մասին չեն խօսում:

Պէտք է ճանաչել անցեալը մեր «ՅԱՂԹԱԾ» նախագաքին:

----------


## Armenoid

Այս թեմայի բոլոր քննարկումները կարող եք շարնակել այստեղ
http://ayl.do.am/forum/2
Հ.Գ խոսքս լևոնականների մասին չեր :LOL:

----------


## voter

> Հուսամ իմ տեղեկացվածության սահմաններում կարող եմ նկարագրել գաղափարի էությունը...
> 
> ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԻՆ ՎԵՐԱԴԱՐՁՆԵԼ ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ....
> Ոչ մի անձի թույլ չտալ, ոչ մի լավագույն նկատառումներով միանձնյա տիրել Հայաստանին։
> 
> Ինչպես՞
> 
> Դա կարելի է իրագործել ժողովուրդին սահմանադրությամբ իրավունք տալով, որոշակի քանակի ստորագրություններ հավաքելու դեպքում, հասարակական կարևորություն ներկայացնող հարցերի հետ կապված հանրաքվե անցկացնել ու դրա արդյունքը օրենքի ուժ դարձնելու հնարավորություն: 
> 
> ...


Ստորագրահավաքի գաղափարը անցած ուրբաթ Արշակ Սադոյանը նույնպես բարձրացրել է...

Համբերությունը կյանք է, կամաց կամաց հանրաքվեների ու ստորագրահավաքների ձևով իշխանությունների վրա ազդելը կդառնա շատերի կողմից վստահված գործիք... :Cool:

----------


## voter

Աչկիս արտահերթ պառլամենտական ընտրությունների գաղափարը ինքն իրեն արդեն առաջ է գնում ու կողմնակիցները շատանում են http://www.panarmenian.net/news/arm/?nid=25655։

Ինչպես նշել էի  - http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=638554&postcount=246 - Համոզված եմ, որ եթե բոլոր քաղաքական ուժերը միավորվեն, կարող է հարցը ստորագրահավաքի էլ չհասնի ու նախագահը հասկանալով, որ անիմաստ է դիմադրել հանրաքվեն նշանակի...
ՈՒ եթե դաշնակցությանը, բարգավաճիստենրին ու ՕԵԿին չբավարարի կառավարության բաժանումը, որ Սարգսյանը պարտադրված է անելու, ապա արտահերթ պառլամենտական ընտրություները անխուսափելի կլինեն, քանի որ ցանկացած կուսակցություն հասկանում է, որ այս պահին իրենց համախոհները եթե դեռ կան վաղը կարող են չլինել։

Բացի դրանից, Քոչարյանի ջղաձգումները ու զգալի նյարդայնացած հայտարարությունները, թե արտահերթ ընտրությունները աբսուրդ են, լարվածություն կստեղծեն և այլն... փաստում է միայն այն մասին, որ նա վախենում է իր Բարգավաճիստները հերթական ընտրությունների ժամանակ մնան ամեն ինչից դուրս ինչով Քոչարյանը դերը հետագա քաղաքական կյանքում հավասարվի ԼՏՊի ու ՀՀՇի դերին 1998ից հետո - մի երկու պաշտոն կտան մի երկու տարով, հետո կամաց կամաց կհանեն կլարեն...

----------


## keyboard

Էս թեմայի իմ գրառումից առաջ գրառումը 2008 թվի ա, բայց թեման հիմա առավել քան ակտուալ ա:
Պռոստո հիմա մենակ լևոն չի, պտի լինի ոչ բոլոր թեկնածուականներ միացեք, բայց դե ուր միանան հազիվ անջտվե,թուլացե կայֆ են ստանում մարդիկ, մենք էլ` ընտրություն, լևոն, սերժ

----------

Varzor (16.02.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Էս թեմայի իմ գրառումից առաջ գրառումը 2008 թվի ա, բայց թեման հիմա առավել քան ակտուալ ա:
> Պռոստո հիմա մենակ լևոն չի, պտի լինի ոչ բոլոր թեկնածուականներ միացեք, բայց դե ուր միանան հազիվ անջտվե,թուլացե կայֆ են ստանում մարդիկ, մենք էլ` ընտրություն, լևոն, սերժ


keyboard  :Smile: , դու ինչ է, Սերժին դեմ ես՞  :Shok: 
ես էս վերջես սկսել եմ ավելի ու ավելի Սերժին ու Պապ թագավորին մի հարթության վրա դնել... իրանց խորաթափանցությամբ, դիվանագիտական հմտությամբ ու միաժամանակ խիստ ընդգծված ժողովրդի մեջից դուրս եկածի ուղղամտությամբ:
Ափսոս մենակ որ հիմիկվա "քաղաքակրթույթուն "-ը հասել /բռնազավթել ա/  ա մեր տարածաշրջանները, ու մենք թագավորի փոխարեն ինչ որ մի անկապ ընտրություն-նախագահություն ենք խաղում... Սերժը պետք է լիներ իրականում թագավոր

Հ.Գ. ոչ մեկը չի կարա ճշգրիտ ասի, թե Պապը քանի հատ պեսոկ ու սաշիկ ա ունեցել իր թագավորությունում...  :Wink:

----------

keyboard (15.02.2013)

----------

